#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские поселения. Буддийский квартал.

## Шагдар

Известны ли Вам компактные городские поселения буддистов в славянских странах или в СНГ? В Европе?
Существуют ли поселения европейских буддистов в Непале, Сиккиме, Ладакхе, Бутане, Мустанге, Дхарамсале?
Если существуют, как решается вопрос с качественным школьным образованием детей?

----------


## Топпер

Для того, чтобы компактно селится, люди должны, во-первых иметь определённый достаток, дабы иметь возможность покупать недвижимость. Как правило, подобный достаток связан с занятием бизнесом. А есть ли среди буддистов достаточное количество таковых людей?
Во-вторых иметь необходимость жить совместно. Например, для совершения совместной молитвы, медитации и т.п. Подобная необходимость есть у иудеев и мусульман. Но есть ли она у буддистов?
Третий вариант компактного проживания - национальная идентичность. Но у славян эта сторона не развита.

----------

Denli (15.02.2011), Буль (14.02.2011), Фил (21.10.2011), Шагдар (14.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Бханте, Вы не могли бы рассказать про жизнь в Горелово? Селятся ли буддисты поблизости от вихары? Или, за исключением вихары, это обычный населённый пункт? Польза от компактного проживания, как мне кажется, это возможность формирования в школе буддийского класса.

----------


## Aion

Международный Ретритный Центр Аскат в Горном Алтае

----------

Людмила Покровская (17.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Международный Ретритный Центр Аскат в Горном Алтае


Это совсем дугой формат.

----------


## Шагдар

> Международный Ретритный Центр Аскат в Горном Алтае


Есть много замечательных ретритных центров (в т.ч. строящихся): 
http://www.kunphenling.ru/
http://kunsangar.org/ru/kunsangar/
http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=355
http://www.bon-po.ru/shen-ling
Но всё-таки, это места для интенсивной практики, не для обычной жизни.

----------


## Aion

> Это совсем дугой формат.


Возможно, бханте, спорить не буду, сам там не был. Но мой приятель уж который год безвылазно живёт в Аскате: 



И такие стихи пишет:



> Послушайте, случайный мой попутчик,
> Вы, кажется, устали от езды.
> Вы верите, что завтра будет лучше?
> Да, Вам, я вижу, вовсе...
> Я? Нет. Не пьяный.
> Просто Любопытный.
> Христос сказал: "Стучись в любую дверь"
> Вот и стучусь.
> Попытка ведь не пытка.
> ...

----------

Ho Shim (15.02.2011), Jamtso (17.02.2011), Keiko (15.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (15.02.2011), Гойко (16.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.02.2011), Людмила Покровская (17.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011), Слава Эркин (14.02.2011), Фил (21.10.2011), Юань Дин (16.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Я думаю, что пока более реально говорить хотя бы о общинах, объединяемых каким-либо храмом или Дхамма-центром. Например, общины, сложившейся вокруг питерского Дацана. 
Там хоть люди и живут раздельно, всё же какая-никакая общность есть.
И даже такой формат, для большинства буддистов не очень достижим.

----------

Aion (14.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.02.2011), Шагдар (14.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Вот значит где Женя Бермуд. Это хороший человек, старый системный пипл. Рад, если он пришёл к Дхарме. На Алтае живёт много родственных ему людей; там как минимум одна коммуна хиппи, Варя, Одноногий и другие. Но есть большая и неразрешимая в условиях села проблема: качественное школьное образование. Дети (если они есть) оказываются заложниками выбора родителей. Поэтому, подобные места оказываются ловушками - если там селятся семейные. Есть и серьёзная проблема безопасности. Требуется ружьё, собака (иначе дети могут пострадать); тот же Бермуд, если захочет, расскажет жуткие истории про угон в рабство. Одним словом, вместо уменьшения препятствий количество и глубина их в деревне растёт. Склоняюсь к мнению, что для семейных нет альтернативы городу.

----------

Aion (14.02.2011), Ho Shim (15.02.2011), Zom (14.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Да, у нас в Израиле тоже была такая идея. Собрались представители нескольких групп. Но, мило побеседовав и перезнакомившись, решили не отделятся и жить среди разных людей. Если уже живём в миру и ведём мирской образ жизни, то и жить стало быть надо в миру [в мире] со всеми окружающими.
Хотя прекрасно понимаю людей, желающих создать территориально-моральные сообщества. А что бы школу и классы набрать, тут тысячи и тысяци людей надо ( учитывая рождаемость в России), так что не простая задача! Но было бы ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО! Сами растим двух( пока) сыновей.

----------

PampKin Head (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Шагдар (14.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну в Северном Ташигаре на Маргарите народ как-то живет  :Smilie:  правда община там небольшая, всего 25 человек. но тем не менее.

----------

Шагдар (14.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Ну в Северном Ташигаре на Маргарите народ как-то живет  правда община там небольшая, всего 25 человек. но тем не менее.


Венесуэла признаёт наши дипломы? Насколько мне известно, нет. (Школы у них более-менее нормальные.)
Знаю, что дипломы признаёт Вьетнам и Камбоджа. Но не представляю, как там со школьным образованием. (В России бесплатное скоро отменят.)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

С обучением детей там беда. Наши постоянно просят привозить записи сказок и книги, чтобы дети могли слышать родную речь. И в Венесуэле не так радужно с образованием. Один тот факт, что девочки там стремятся забеременеть лет в 14, чтобы в школу не ходить о чем-то да говорит

Насчет признания дипломов - не в курсе совсем. но думаю в стране, в которой люди предпенсионного возраста идут учиться писать и читать наши дипломы признавать должны.

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011), Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Но есть большая и неразрешимая в условиях села проблема: качественное школьное образование. Дети (если они есть) оказываются заложниками выбора родителей. Поэтому, подобные места оказываются ловушками - если там селятся семейные.


Соберите начинающих наркоманов и нюхателей клея, добавьте немного олигофренов и маменькиных интеллигентов, посолите безотцовщиной и гопниками, обильно приправьте  истеричными педагогами-троечницами -- и будет Вам "качественное городское школьное образование"




> Есть и серьёзная проблема безопасности. Требуется ружьё, собака (иначе дети могут пострадать); тот же Бермуд, если захочет, расскажет жуткие истории про угон в рабство. Одним словом, вместо уменьшения препятствий количество и глубина их в деревне растёт. Склоняюсь к мнению, что для семейных нет альтернативы городу.


А Вы не бойтесь этой альтернативы, отпустите детей бесконтрольно гулять к ближайшему универсаму. Два-три месяца прогулок вполне достаточно для беды. Никакая собака или ружьё не понадобятся. Участковый Вам расскажет кто их впервые накурил или изнасиловал. Если захочет.

----------

Denli (15.02.2011), Фил (21.10.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Венесуэла признаёт наши дипломы? Насколько мне известно, нет. (Школы у них более-менее нормальные.)


Если Вам нужен российский диплом -- я знаю где их продают. Настоящие. После оплаты на них можно даже молиться и показывать соответствующим органам. Дитё при этом даже не нужно показывать, зачем дитяте стресс и куда-то ехать?

----------

Иван Петров (15.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

А как в Непале и Бутане, Вы не знаете? Признают ли там российские дипломы, есть ли нормальные средние школы?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если Вам нужен российский диплом -- я знаю где их продают. Настоящие. После оплаты на них можно даже молиться и показывать соответствующим органам. Дитё при этом даже не нужно показывать, зачем дитяте стресс и куда-то ехать?


Бао, да кто ж вас так обидел-то?




> А как в Непале и Бутане, Вы не знаете? Признают ли там российские дипломы, есть ли нормальные средние школы?


Это к Denli. Но что-то у меня серьезные сомнения на то, что диплом могут не признать там. Кстати, а какой диплом-то? если Мехмата или Физфака МГУ, то их и в Штатах признают. Медиков наших вообще не знаю где признают. Тут недавно был набор волонтеров в Тибет преподавать английский. Вы конкретнее ситуацию описали бы. Может Вам не квартал нужен, а нормальная община

----------


## Буль

> Бао, да кто ж вас так обидел-то?


Я нанимаю молодёжь. Я вижу их красивые дипломы. И их реальные лица и знания.

----------

Denli (15.02.2011), Иван Петров (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Фил (21.10.2011)

----------


## Буль

> А как в Непале и Бутане, Вы не знаете? Признают ли там российские дипломы, есть ли нормальные средние школы?


Меня так же интересуют общеобразовательные школы на Альфе Центавра. Не знает ли кто, признаются ли там российские дипломы?

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Слава Эркин (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011), Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как в Непале и Бутане, Вы не знаете? Признают ли там российские дипломы, есть ли нормальные средние школы?


Официальных иммиграционных программ три (Канада, Австралия, Новая Зеландия), в их рамках можно получить вид на жительство с правом работы... Ежели у вас такового не будет, то к чему все эти "признают/не признают"? 

Без разрешения на работу "признание" большого смысла не имеет (в случае получения рабочих виз нужен будет реальный работодатель, который с той стороны будет пробивать ваши интересы)...

В США - ежегодная лотерея Green Card (выиграешь/оформишься - селись рядом с любым буддийским центром)...

Есть еще Эрец-Израель (там с дипломами нормально, нормальные школы есть, но репатриация строго по национальному и неверующему признаку)...

*P.S.* А зачем селиться компактной группой? Факт принятия Трех Драгоценностей в качестве Прибежища еще не делает вас хорошим соседом...

*P.S.S.* Венесуэла сакс ибо работы нет (если вам не свезло с дистанционной/переводчиком). Впрочем как и Непал с Индией... 

Кстати, а нафига жить в Индии и Непале, если там работать?! ))) Работать надо там, где платят нормально  и где жить комфортно...

*P.S.S.S* Вид на жительство в Латвии (могу ошибаться; покупка недвижимости на 50 килоевро в сельской местности) дает Шенген и право работы(?)...

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Фил (21.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011), Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Венесуэла сакс ибо работы нет (если вам не свезло с дистанционной/переводчиком). Впрочем как и Непал


Именно это важно было уточнить. Спасибо.

----------


## Буль

> Официальных иммиграционных программ три (Канада, Австралия, Новая Зеландия), в их рамках можно получить вид на жительство с правом работы... Ежели у вас такового не будет, то к чему все эти "признают/не признают"?


Как это? А ну как придётся пересдавать свои знания? А ну как по-новой спросят сколько у мухи лапок? Кошмар!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как это? А ну как придётся пересдавать свои знания? А ну как по-новой спросят сколько у мухи лапок? Кошмар!!!


В Австралии дипломы признаются, в Канаде тоже (я имею в виду нормальные ВУЗы). В Израиле тоже не слышал, чтобы кто-то подтверждал вновь технические дипломы.

Медицинские дипломы по-любому придется подтверждать везде.

P.S. Кстати, израильский зп дает безвизовый въезд в ЕС (что есть гуд для желающих селиться рядом с БЦ-ми).

----------


## Буль

Да мне-то не наплевать ли?

Во-первых я из России пока не собираюсь;
Во-вторых я свои знания всегда готов перепроверить и пересдать.

Чего и остальным желаю.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да мне-то не наплевать ли?
> 
> Во-первых я из России пока не собираюсь;
> Во-вторых я свои знания всегда готов перепроверить и пересдать.
> 
> Чего и остальным желаю.


Жизнь - штука такая, что лучше не зарекаться как по первому пункту, так и по второму... "От тюрьмы, сумы" и ноги-в-руки-ы...

Если бы "никто и никуда не собирался", РИ бы была размером с московское княжество, а не до Аляски и Калифорнии. У нас "глубокие традиции делать ноги" от центральных властей.

http://echo.msk.ru/programs/interception/747292-echo/



> Я только хочу главную цифру произнести. И, знаешь, я вот в нее долго вчитывался, в эту главную цифру. Там приведена одна цифра. 
> 
> С.БУНТМАН: Давай. Что за цифра? 
> 
> М.ГАНАПОЛЬСКИЙ: Цифра по эмиграции. Причем, это Счетная палата, это не «Эхо Москвы» считало. 
> 
> С.БУНТМАН: По иммиграции, то есть по въезду? 
> 
> М.ГАНАПОЛЬСКИЙ: Нет, эмиграция. 
> ...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вот значит где Женя Бермуд. Это хороший человек, старый системный пипл. Рад, если он пришёл к Дхарме. На Алтае живёт много родственных ему людей; там как минимум одна коммуна хиппи, Варя, Одноногий и другие. Но есть большая и неразрешимая в условиях села проблема: качественное школьное образование. Дети (если они есть) оказываются заложниками выбора родителей. Поэтому, подобные места оказываются ловушками - если там селятся семейные. Есть и серьёзная проблема безопасности. Требуется ружьё, собака (иначе дети могут пострадать); тот же Бермуд, если захочет, расскажет жуткие истории про угон в рабство. Одним словом, вместо уменьшения препятствий количество и глубина их в деревне растёт. Склоняюсь к мнению, что для семейных нет альтернативы городу.


У меня несколько старых друзей живет в Аскате. В том числе и с детьми. Буддисты Карма Кагью. Перебрались из города. Никаких проблем с рабством))

Однокурсница моей сестры по физфаку, перебрались с мужем, куда-то на Алтай тоже. Муж, математик, занимается хозяйством, коровы там, лошади, пчелы. Она устроилась в школу учительницей. Ведет несколько предметов. "Выбила" компьютерный класс. Все на одном энтузиазме и помощи сельчан)) Теперь, многие из этой школы поступают в ВУЗы. Одна девочка, несколько лет назад поступила в МГУ)) Из вашей школы многие поступали в МГУ?  :Wink:

----------

Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Из вашей школы многие поступали в МГУ?


Бедный ребенок, это ж сколько придется платить. (((

P.S.S. "занимается хозяйством, коровы там, лошади, пчелы" <---- спасибо, не надо такого. Кто в детстве и юности имел отношение к индивидуальному сельскому хозяйству, тот поймет. Реальное добровольное "рабство", в привязке к скотине и т.д.

В чем прикол то поменять умственный труд на занятие сельским хозяйством?

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Фил (21.10.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Жизнь - штука такая, что лучше не зарекаться как по первому пункту, так и по второму... "От тюрьмы, сумы" и ноги-в-руки-ы...
> 
> Если бы "никто и никуда не собирался", РИ бы была размером с московское княжество, а не до Аляски и Калифорнии. У нас "глубокие традиции делать ноги" от центральных властей.


Благодарю за комментарии, но на перечисленные мною пункты я имею собственное мнение.

----------

Denli (15.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Благодарю за комментарии, но на перечисленные мною пункты я имею собственное мнение.


Я не совсем понял: тема называется "давайте уговорим Бао свалить и похвалим его за готовность пересдать все экзамены по его зачотной книжке"?

Да успехов вам творческих на этой территории!

----------


## Ho Shim

> Бедный ребенок, это ж сколько придется платить. (((
> 
> P.S.S. "занимается хозяйством, коровы там, лошади, пчелы" <---- спасибо, не надо такого. Кто в детстве и юности имел отношение к индивидуальному сельскому хозяйству, тот поймет. Реальное добровольное "рабство", в привязке к скотине и т.д.


В детстве и юности я так-же думал. Сейчас думаю, что счастливых людей рядом со скотиной не меньше, чем рядом с компьютером. Хоть мои наблюдения показывают, что даже больше, но боюсь впадать в крайности)))




> В чем прикол то поменять умственный труд на занятие сельским хозяйством?


Я не знаю, его надо спросить. Насколько я понял, им там очень нравится. А чем плохо занятие сельским хозяйством? Вроде как, рабство, это не руки в мозолях ))

Я собственно, не агитирую всех срочно ломиться в лес и менять шило на мыло. Я про то, что, реально, все трудности преодолимы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не знаю, его надо спросить. Насколько я понял, им там очень нравится. А чем плохо занятие сельским хозяйством? Вроде как, рабство, это не руки в мозолях ))


Необходимо жить, выстраивая свое расписание под скотину... Ее не оставить (ухода требует регулярного)...

Проблемы с пастбищами/выпасами, заготовкой сена... + иметь дело с *забоем* живых существ.

Хороший пример смены шила-на-мыло: *Письма из деревни (1872-1887 гг.). Александр Николаевич Энгельгардт*  http://flibusta.net/b/171749

P.S. Понятно, что все это преодолимо, только вот не совсем понятно, для чего создавать себе такие трудности, чтобы их преодолевать? Ради того, чтобы сидеть пнем рядом со скотиной и считать каждый рубль?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Необходимо жить, выстраивая свое расписание под скотину... Ее не оставить (ухода требует регулярного)...
> Проблемы с пастбищами, выпасами, заготовкой сена... + иметь дело с *забоем* живых существ.


Что поделать, соединение с неприятным - страдание, разлука с приятным - страдание. И так всю жизнь!  :Wink: 




> Хороший пример смены шила-на-мыло: *Письма из деревни (1872-1887 гг.). Александр Николаевич Энгельгардт*  http://flibusta.net/b/171749


Конечно, самый лучший и безопасный способ провести жизнь, это сидеть здесь и кормить друг друга страшными историями из доисторических времен))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что поделать, соединение с неприятным - страдание, разлука с приятным - страдание. И так всю жизнь!


Просто не надо плодить страдания сверх необходимого по собственной инициативе! )





> Конечно, самый лучший и безопасный способ провести жизнь, это сидеть здесь и кормить друг друга страшными историями из доисторических времен))


Я этот пример привел потому, что в сельском хозяйстве не сильно то много чего поменялось (это я из личного опыта говорю)...

Одно лето, подобное прошедшему, и будешь репу чесать, чем кормить скотину зимой... Ей то не расскажешь про экономический кризис, проценты по кредитам, аномальную засуху и т.д. и тп.

----------

Фил (21.10.2011), Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

дандарнисты имели привычку селится рядом, то там в Хуртее, то Нижнем Кодуне.
сейчас правда большей частью разбежались, но 40-летний опыт таких поселений имеется.
хотя учитывая некамильфосность дандарнистких групп (не всех конечно же)... часто печальный опыт.

----------

Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> *P.S.S.* Венесуэла сакс ибо работы нет (если вам не свезло с дистанционной/переводчиком).


Как так нет? Кто сказал? Да там ее вагон и маленькая тележка. А кто контракты от Лукойла выполнять будет?

----------


## PampKin Head

Однозначно не вы и не мы. Есть сомнения в этом?

Вы ещё торговлю кокаином в качестве работы приведите...


> Как так нет? Кто сказал? Да там ее вагон и маленькая тележка. А кто контракты от Лукойла выполнять будет?




... from mobile ...

----------


## Secundus

> ...http://echo.msk.ru/programs/interception/747292-echo/
> ...За последние годы из России в эмиграцию уехало 1 миллион 250 тысяч человек...
> ...«После Октябрьского переворота 1917 года Россию покинуло 2 миллиона человек»...


да, страшные цифры,
но, говорят, Гольфстрим остывает: http://crisis-blog.ru/reasons/istinn...hiny-itog.html
и золотой миллиард перестанет быть золотым.
Что скажете, Пампкин ?

----------


## Dondhup

> Я думаю, что пока более реально говорить хотя бы о общинах, объединяемых каким-либо храмом или Дхамма-центром. Например, общины, сложившейся вокруг питерского Дацана. 
> Там хоть люди и живут раздельно, всё же какая-никакая общность есть.
> И даже такой формат, для большинства буддистов не очень достижим.


А какая община сложилась вокруг Питерского дацана? Это скорее верующие -прихожане чем община.

----------

Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы ещё торговлю кокаином в качестве работы приведите...


А вот с этим делом там тяжело. 7 лет местной тюрьмы без разговоров за любую дозу.

Дим, бестолковый спор, потому как ты там не был, а я был и неоднократно. Плюс к тому, несмотря на все стенания наших там, все прекрасно работают, имеют дома, машины и неплохой заработок, при этом успевая кататься по ритритам и не забывая ни практику, ни отдых.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дим, бестолковый спор, потому как ты там не был, а я был и неоднократно. Плюс к тому, несмотря на все стенания наших там, все прекрасно работают, имеют дома, машины и неплохой заработок, при этом успевая кататься по ритритам и не забывая ни практику, ни отдых.


Я так понимаю, что все те, кто там не остался - это или лохи, или у них невыносимая любовь к березкам (при таком то шоколаде)? 

Фигасе, тут народ за "квартиры/машины/неплохой заработок"/"успевая кататься по ритритам и не забывая ни практику, ни отдых" бьется, а там это легко и непринужденно! Чемодан-вокзал-Венесуэла. )))

Хотя... Отвез чемодан из точки А в точку Б, не попав на "от семи" - вот тебе и весь волшебный фарш, который описывает апологет, "который там был"...




> А кто контракты от Лукойла выполнять будет?


Не поможете устроится в Лукойл/его зарубежные представительства, или вписаться в его аутсорсовые работы? Буду премного благодарен... "Готов выполнять контракты Лукойла" (с)

----------


## Топпер

> А какая община сложилась вокруг Питерского дацана? Это скорее верующие -прихожане чем община.


Есть бурятское землячество. Есть просто прихожане храма. Какая-никакая, а всё-таки община. Лучше, чем ничего.

----------

Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> А как в Непале и Бутане, Вы не знаете? Признают ли там российские дипломы, есть ли нормальные средние школы?


В Непале работу с нашим дипломом найти можно, но сложно. Вообще, непальские фирмы не любят принимать иностранцев на работу. Слышал даже, что такая компания, как Ncell вынуждена покупать своим иностранным сотрудникам бизнес-визы: устроить их официально на работу не получается. Хотя, возможно это и не соответствует действительности: слухи.

Точно знаю, что много русских и украинцев трудится в сотовых компаниях. Видимо для айтишников дорога вообще открыта, но зарплаты не очень велики.

Русские врачи без гражданства им не нужны: они своих граждан посылают учиться на врачей в Россию))) Хотя, те, кто вышел замуж за непальца и таким образом получил гражданство, работу находят. Врачами в том числе. Но без такого веского основания, как брак, на работу врочем иностранца скорее всего не возьмут.

Можно найти работу волонтером и т.п., но платить вам будут копейки, и не факт, что решат проблемы с визой. Мне на пути как-то встретилась немка, которая вела какой-то волонтерский проект забесплатно (вернее: доплачивая из своего кармана) в одной тибетосской школе, так эти твари даже не удосужились сделать ей визу: я ее сводил с делателем виз за большие деньги, и она из своего кармана платила еще и за визу.

В общем, в Непале самсара - хоть куда. Совсем не шоколадная жизнь. Там фрикам отвисать хорошо неадекватным: сдал свою оставшуюся от папы с мамой убитую однушку в Южном Бутово и отвисаешь, куришь шмаль с утра до ночи, или просто разгильдяйствуешь.

Да и Непал страна для жизни очень тяжелая: отсутствие инфраструктуры, и квалифицированной медицинской помощи, грязь и т.п. Туда на старости лет хорошо ехать, когда и _друг_ ведет себя не как друг... Чтобы ни о чем уже не жалеть...

Про Бутан ничего не знаю, но думаю, что европейцы там точно не нужны: они самоизоляцию ценят. Кстати, у меня *скидки на туры в Бутан...*

----------

PampKin Head (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011), Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Не поможете устроится в Лукойл/его зарубежные представительства, или вписаться в его аутсорсовые работы? Буду премного благодарен... "Готов выполнять контракты Лукойла" (с)


Я бы тоже сменил должность директора турфирмы в Непале на какую-нибудь мелкую должность в Лукойле в Венисуэле... Эх...

А во Вьетнаме тоже есть нефтяные разработки, где трудятся наши соотечественники. Но туда очередь на 40 лет вперед... Я даже вставать не стал...

----------


## Нико

В Дхарамсале работы нет.... Ну только если ты не танкописец с хорошей репутацией... Русские и иностранные буддисты отдают своих детей в Ти Си Ви -- то есть школу для тибетских беженцев... Образование там, мягко говоря, не катит на международные стандарты. Тем не менее, некоторые иностранцы живут тут лет по 20, а то и больше... Дауншифтинг называется...

----------

Denli (15.02.2011), PampKin Head (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011), Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> В Дхарамсале работы нет.... Ну только если ты не танкописец с хорошей репутацией... Русские и иностранные буддисты отдают своих детей в Ти Си Ви -- то есть школу для тибетских беженцев... Образование там, мягко говоря, не катит на международные стандарты. Тем не менее, некоторые иностранцы живут тут лет по 20, а то и больше... Дауншифтинг называется...


А самое главное... Не знаю, как там у Нико в Дарамсале... Но у нас, в Катманду, мне лично становится тошно при виде столичных тибетосских поселений. Очень ж бросается в глаза, что _дхармоизбранная_ нация давно уже сменила занятия дхармой на занятия дхарма-бизнесом. Все-таки дхарма это что-то индивидуальное, то, чем дома заниматься надо, за закрытыми дверьми...

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.02.2011)

----------


## Нико

> А самое главное... Не знаю, как там у Нико в Дарамсале... Но у нас, в Катманду, мне лично становится тошно при виде столичных тибетосских поселений. Очень ж бросается в глаза, что _дхармоизбранная_ нация давно уже сменила занятия дхармой на занятия дхарма-бизнесом. Все-таки дхарма это что-то индивидуальное, то, чем дома заниматься надо, за закрытыми дверьми...


Не знаю про дхарма-бизнес, знаю, что дхарамсальские русские буддисты пытаются, кто как может, туроперировать... Может, не с таким размахом, как Вы, но чтобы были деньги на жизнь хотя бы... А если Вы тибетцев имеете в виду, то тоже.... выживает каждый как может... Осуждать тут вряд ли кого-то можно.... Правда, в Непале, я слышала, очень сильна и богата шугденовская тусовка.... Не приходилось сталкиваться?

----------

Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я  очень серьёзно искал в пригороде Коломбо недвижимость что-бы купить ,но по приезду раздумал.На Ланке я все время вспоминал наш сухой и холодный климат,а дома зимой все время снились пальмы да тропические ливни.Если-бы не климат,и я бы  рискнул надолго переехать на Шри-Ланку,а жить среди единомышленников не это-ли счастье.

----------

Ануруддха (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011), Шагдар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Не знаю про дхарма-бизнес, знаю, что дхарамсальские русские буддисты пытаются, кто как может, туроперировать... Может, не с таким размахом, как Вы, но чтобы были деньги на жизнь хотя бы... А если Вы тибетцев имеете в виду, то тоже.... выживает каждый как может... Осуждать тут вряд ли кого-то можно.... Правда, в Непале, я слышала, очень сильна и богата шугденовская тусовка.... Не приходилось сталкиваться?


Да какой у меня размах? Я скромный директор турфирмы, наемный работник. Пашу по 12 часов в сутки как як. И, ктати, кардинально не решил никаких проблем: у меня даже жилья своего нет. И не предвидится. Навряд-ли тибетцы в непале или Дхарамсале станут так пахать))) Они скорее будут сосать чанг в пивной с утра и до вечера.

С шугденовцами не встречался.

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.02.2011), Нико (15.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Шагдар, вы решили селиться в буддийскую общину в другую страну? :Smilie:  И там, в экологически-чистых буддийских условиях, воспитать своих детей, при этом стараясь дать им блестящее общее и профессиональное образование? :Smilie: 

Вот я 20 лет живу в европейской стране с широко развитым буддизмом :Smilie:  Буддийскую общину и поселение я тут себе создала сама - многолетним подбором друзей по Дхарме, причем разнонациональных и разноязычных - меня это не смущает. Все их дети учатся в приличных местных школах, и общее образование у них нормальное, если ребенок учится.

Дипломы тут русские никому особо не нужны, большинство дипломированных иностранцев работает по уборке и по уходу за стариками, а для приличной и хорошооплачиваемой работы(чтоб у Вас было бы свободное время на себя)нужно хорошее знание языка, какой-нибудь редкой профессии и отличные практические навыки. Но и при этом надо иметь откуда угодно - вид на жительство, потому что за любого работника платят большие налоги, и брать на официальную работу инстранцев не хотят. 

Поэтому я устроилась так. Я НЕ ХОЧУ РАБОТАТЬ В ОФИСЕ И НА СЛУЖБЕ, и ХОЧУ ЖИТЬ ТАК, КАК ХОЧУ И ДЕЛАТЬ ТО, ЧТО ХОЧУ. В какой стране, - мне абсолютно неважно. В любой стране или общине, где это я смогу делать.

Я все свои дипломы положила в коробку и забыла о них. Получила гражданство. А практических навыков у меня достаточно - я ВЫБИРАЮ СЕБЕ РАЗОВЫЕ РАБОТЫ. И ЭКОНОМЛЮ. И СТАРАЮСЬ НЕ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬЮ, КОТОРАЯ ТРЕБУЕТ ОТВЛЕЧЕНИЯ МОЕГО УМА ОТ ТОГО, ЧТО Я СЕБЕ НАМЕТИЛА :Smilie:  Я просто стараюсь без многого обойтись. И работать поменьше. 

Теперь я домашняя хозяйка, которая своими умениями экономит большое количество повседневных затрат в бюджете семьи. Это моя работа. И она меня устраивает - я САМА РЕШАЮ, ЧТО МНЕ ДЕЛАТЬ, КОГДА И КАК. У меня есть работа по обеспечению семьи удобствами. Но она не отнимает у меня много сил и энергии. Главное, чтоб оставались СИЛА И ЭНЕРГИЯ НА ГЛАВНОЕ :Smilie:   Я сама воспитывала свою дочь лично( и мужа тоже), - у меня были на это силы и время. И еще у меня есть три МОИХ часа каждый день, когда мне не надо чем-то заниматься, и я делаю то, что считаю нужным для собственного роста.

Думаю, надо иметь благую карму, чтобы иметь такого рода *условия, чтобы практиковать Дхарму*. Они все у меня, как я считаю, *есть там, где я нахожусь сейчас*. Копите заслуги сейчас, где бы вы ни были, и вот туда, в место с такими условиями, и надо поселяться :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (15.02.2011), Secundus (16.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (16.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Нико (15.02.2011), Сергей Ч (15.02.2011), Слава Эркин (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Пема Дролкар, Вы хотите поделиться информацией, как женатый мужчина из РФ может иммигрировать (судя по описанию) в Италию?

----------


## Шагдар

Большое спасибо Denli (за исчерпывающий ответ по Непалу и Бутану) и Нико (за точное описание Дхарамсалы)! 
Без Вас было бы невозможно понять ситуацию.

----------


## Шагдар

> но, говорят, Гольфстрим остывает: http://crisis-blog.ru/reasons/istinn...hiny-itog.html
> и золотой миллиард перестанет быть золотым.


http://www.2bz.ru/n20.htm
http://sd.net.ua/2010/02/15/nauka_protiv_gazproma.html
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=301589
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,...litics-320-xml
http://expert.ru/expert/2010/32/zalo...strializaciya/
http://1news.az/print.php?item_id=20...07022&sec_id=1
http://www.ng.ru/economics/2004-11-12/3_zapas.html
http://petroleum.neftegaz.ru/news/view/91206
http://vladimirpopov.livejournal.com/9141.html
http://www.ng.ru/economics/2008-04-16/6_oil.html
http://www.newugra.ru/on-line/on-lin...aspadugra.html
http://www.bfm.ru/articles/2009/12/0...e-projden.html
http://www.rosbalt.ru/2010/12/08/798408.html
http://rusanalit.livejournal.com/1030162.html
http://www.point.ru/news/stories/22939
http://forums.drom.ru/garazh/t1151485263.html
http://www.inosmi.ru/social/20100813/162094915.html
http://www.newsru.com/world/28apr2004/2015.html

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема Дролкар, Вы хотите поделиться информацией, как женатый мужчина из РФ может иммигрировать (судя по описанию) в Италию?


Не хочу. Понимаете, я ПРОТИВ ЭМИГРАЦИИ, кроме самых редких и особых случаев, когда это и на самом деле ПОЛЕЗНЕЕ для человека и его семьи. Когда он убегает, например, от неминуемой смерти. 

Да и сами люди никуда с места не поедут, пока им есть что кушать и где жить, нет прямых опасностей, да есть хоть какое-то лечение и хоть немного близких друзей или родни, - это мое глубокое убеждение. Я видела очень много разных эмигрантов из разных стран. Сюда гонит многих только голод и нужда прокормить стариков и детей на родине. Самсару свою они таскают за собой. И гонятся за иллюзиями. Готовы на все. Лишают работы и жилья местных граждан, которым положены льготы, и прочее.

Самое тяжелое, что люди от голода и желания наживы, от неустроенности, доведенные до крайнего предела преступают нравственность и попадают в руки своих же преступных структур. Они ненавидят тех, кто их принял и кормит, продают друг-другу работу. У молодых женщин забирают паспорта и заставляют проституировать. Некоторых молодых женщин за деньги делают беременными и забирают у них детей. Детей пересылают на органы!!!!!Можно и собственную почку, например, продать за 6 000 евро. И этим постоянно приходится заниматься полиции, которая усердно и честно выполняет свою работу, разоблачая подобные махинации. 

И надо сказать, что Европа все принимает и принимает потоки эмигрантов. Они переплывают зимой из Туниса, правдами и неправдами проникают. А тут их ждет еще большее количество проблем. И еще они и другим людям создают массу проблем. И те тоже жить нормально не могут.

Я бы ни за что бы сюда не поехала бы, если бы не муж.

Заграницей надо найти жилье, работу, оформить документы, легализироваться, чтобы получать хотя бы минимальное мед.обслуживание. И, главное,  необходим ЯЗЫК, принятие окружающего нового мира и людей, преодоление отношения к тебе, как к иностранцу, и куча всего другого. Это все для большинства НЕПОДЪЕМНО. 

Хотя нет, я скажу, как :Smilie:  Женатый мужчина, например, должен быть выдающимся директором оркестра, и быть известным всему миру. :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Так и надо было бы будущему мужу сказать: "Иди ты в пень, Джованьолли, у вас там меня из Туниса завезут, отпроституируют (потому как языка не знаю); родят мне ребенка от директора оркестра, но отберут на органы, потому что ЯЗЫК; а без языка только в Тунис, но там я никому жить не дам и себе не дам, потому как они там все Курчатовы, а я балерина, легализоваться не могу... а старики голодают"

----------

Denli (16.02.2011), Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Эк Вас загнуло :Smilie:  Поражена искрометностью экспромта. Узнаю брата - старого опытного эмигранта :Smilie: 

Уж тогда "Джованьетто". Ивановых тут нет, не принято из имени фамилию делать :Smilie:  Но его зовут Массимо :Smilie:  И он действительно Массимо по своим качествам. Мои старики не голодали бы ни в коем случае бы, где бы я не жила бы. Я живу там, где у меня теперь семья. Я просто вышла замуж за любимого человека. И постаралась быть ему хорошей женой и хорошей гражданкой той страны, которая меня приняла, впрочем, являюсь и гражданкой России. Вижу в окружающих ЖС, и вокруг самсара однородна. Поэтому особых отличий в странах нет.

А честно говоря, благодаря Дхарме, думаю, уживусь теперь везде. Потому как уже частично научена строить правильные причинно-следственные связи для нужного результата. Вы думаете, мне нормальные жизненные условия с неба свалились? Это 20 лет ежедневных раздумий и усилий. Работать умею до посинения. Не гнушаясь.

Так что пока все неплохо. Главное, что есть малые желания и большая удовлетворенность. Ну, если только заслуги полностью не исчерпаю, поживу пока так :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Думаю, надо иметь благую карму, чтобы иметь такого рода условия, чтобы практиковать Дхарму. Они все у меня, как я считаю, есть там, где я нахожусь сейчас. Копите заслуги сейчас, где бы вы ни были, и вот туда, в место с такими условиями, и надо поселяться





> Пема Дролкар, Вы хотите поделиться информацией, как женатый мужчина из РФ может иммигрировать (судя по описанию) в Италию?


Похоже, что она просто хочется похвастаться очень хорошей кармой))) Кто меряется машинами, кто меряется не-скажу-чем, а кто - кармой. Что поделать? Самсара, да и родились мы все в асурической российской действительности, так что хоть и раскидало кое-кого по миру, по сути мы застряли на уровне школьников средней школы: меряемся...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 54. Шагдар, в связи с этим из России надо уже бежать? Но Вы не волнуйтесь. До иссякания полезных ископаемых грянет пророческий 2012, и все решится естесственным образом. Возможно, некоторые наши внешние проблемы отпадут, потому что не станет их носителей.

Ежедневные размышления о смерти и непостоянстве еще никто в буддизме не отменял. Нигде покою не будет, пока из самсары не выйдешь. К этому надо быть готовым. От этого никакая Венесуэла нас не спасет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Похоже, что она просто хочется похвастаться очень хорошей кармой))) Кто меряется машинами, кто меряется не-скажу-чем, а кто - кармой. Что поделать? Самсара, да и родились мы все в асурической российской действительности, так что хоть и раскидало кое-кого по миру, по сути мы застряли на уровне школьников средней школы: меряемся...


А Вы завидуете? :Smilie:  Откуда горечь-то такая про среднюю школу? И, думаю, лучше не мерять ПО СЕБЕ :Smilie: 

 Благодаря хорошей карме можно помогать другим. Это в ней самое ценное :Smilie:  так что меряться нечем. А мои высказывания имеют определенную цель. От перемены места аффекты никуда не уходят. И практика там, где мы есть. СЕЙЧАС.

----------


## Denli

> А Вы завидуете?


Завидую чему? Тому что кто-то на форуме меряется кармой? Нет...

Не чувствуется в ваших словах живой силы сострадания, зато чувствуется гордость за свою-хорошую-карму. Это ничего: она тут у многих есть. И как правило эти многие забывают, что загребают угли (хорошую карму) чужими руками.

Я по течению не плыл: выбрал страну, где решил - интересно и уехал туда, выучил язык (при нулевой способности к оным), нашел работу, пошел в рост. Так что пусть мне завидуют.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  А где сорадость? :Smilie: 

У меня нет живой силы сострадания. Но то, что я умудряюсь сэкономить на себе - отдаю другим.

А насчет того, что свою хорошую карму можно загребать чужими руками - это Вы плохо осведомлены о законе кармы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не чувствуется в ваших словах живой силы сострадания, зато чувствуется гордость за свою-хорошую-карму. Это ничего: она тут у многих есть. И как правило эти многие забывают, что загребают угли (хорошую карму) чужими руками.


Это просто вам не чувствуется, Denli, вы попробуйте посорадоваться, что у человека такая хорошая карма, и сразу всё почувствуется.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.02.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> [url]http://www....


если вы согласны с фактом замедления и остывания Гольфстрима, вы все равно намерены эмигрировать ?
Ведь деградация Гольфстрима означает, что климат в Зап.Европе и США станет таким же, как в РФ

----------


## Bagira

> А где сорадость?
> 
> У меня нет живой силы сострадания. Но то, что я умудряюсь сэкономить на себе - отдаю другим.
> 
> А насчет того, что свою хорошую карму можно загребать чужими руками - это Вы плохо осведомлены о законе кармы.


Всё у вас есть ,просто вы относитесь к людям которые стремяться доминировать исходя из сложившихся условий существования ,если бы вы работали в офисе или на производстве ,то восторгались бы тем как совершенно замечально живёте так как хочется ,практикуете с удовольствием когда удобно и всё это сочетаете с лавированием между домом ,бытом и работой и что вам удолось воспитать и детей и мужа и сотрудников ,,,,и что превосходно освоенная экономика приносит пользу всем живым существам ,начиная с самой себя и семьи и это наполняет вас гордостью ,а жизнь удовлетворённостью, просто не все могут принять ,то что ваше сострадание прекрасно развивается и процветает и умение быть лидером этому не мешает . :Kiss:  :Big Grin:  Извините что вмешалась ,но очень захотелось внести свои ''пять копеек'' в ваш спор

----------


## Шагдар

> если вы согласны с фактом замедления и остывания Гольфстрима, вы все равно намерены эмигрировать ?
> Ведь деградация Гольфстрима означает, что климат в Зап.Европе и США станет таким же, как в РФ


Для себя я не вижу возможностей эмигировать в страны Запада. Если для Вас путь открыт, уезжайте и не сомневайтесь. 
Гольфстрим уже остывал: малый ледниковый период 1645-1715 гг. Такие эпизоды, вероятно, связаны со снижением солнечной активности: снова нет солнечных пятен. Сила Кориолиса никуда не исчезнет, даже если растает арктический лёд. Если же закончилась 10 000-летняя оттепель, и возвращается Большой ледниковый период - здесь будет дно "Евразийского океана". http://www.deydi.narod.ru/8.html Примерно так.
Ценность стран Запада не в богатстве, а в людях. Пусть европейцы хоть десять раз разорятся. 
Мне же больше всего нравится путь Denli и тибетское окружение Нико.

----------

Secundus (16.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> если вы согласны с фактом замедления и остывания Гольфстрима, вы все равно намерены эмигрировать ?
> Ведь деградация Гольфстрима означает, что климат в Зап.Европе и США станет таким же, как в РФ


Мда... Какой облом случился, придется жить в РФ. ( 

Все так нормально складывалось, но вот Гольфстрим все попортил!

P.S.

*USA Green Card* (подается обычно в октябре-ноябре *самостоятельно и безвозмездно*, результаты проверяют теперь по инету 1 мая)
http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/
. You may check back at this link http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/ESC/ between May 1, 2011 and June 30, 2012 to determine whether your entry was selected for further processing in the 2012 DV Lottery

*австралийская программа*
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...led-migration/
http://www.gday.ru/index.php?option=...=14&Itemid=573

*канадская программа*
http://www.canadainternational.gc.ca....aspx?lang=rus

*израильская программа*
http://moscow.mfa.gov.il/mfm/web/mai...&DocumentID=-1
http://il4u.org.il/Israel/AboutIsrael/Immigration/

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.02.2011), Слава Эркин (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Пема Дролкар, Вы хотите поделиться информацией, как женатый мужчина из РФ может иммигрировать (судя по описанию) в Италию?


Ой чижало это будет и долго. И накладно. В Испанию проще, если есть миллион евро.

----------


## Буль

> Не чувствуется в ваших словах живой силы сострадания, зато чувствуется гордость за свою-хорошую-карму. Это ничего: она тут у многих есть. И как правило эти многие забывают, что загребают угли (хорошую карму) чужими руками.


"Чувствуется" на буддийском диалекте произносится как "мои клеши искажают реальность таким образом"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Я по течению не плыл: выбрал страну, где решил - интересно и уехал туда, выучил язык (при нулевой способности к оным), нашел работу, пошел в рост.


Хм, хм... гордость за свою-хорошую-карму, говорите? Хм, хм...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шагдар

Подброшу информацию к размышлению для простых россиян, которые всё-таки думают о деревне. Мне кажется, уж если где-то и садиться на землю, учитывая потребность в школьном образовании для детей - лучше всего Уругвай. Потому что из всех стран ЛА больше всего порядка в Коста-Рике (труднодоступной), в Чили (консервативно-сословной) и в бедном, но весьма рациональном Уругвае (пока доступен для покупающих землю). Хочу сразу предостеречь от продавцов недвижимости в Монтевидео и земельных участков из "наших" (русскоязычных): как и везде, слишком много кидал. Работы по найму в Уругвае нет. Это сугубо фермерский вариант. Вот форум Уругвая:
http://www.russianurugvay.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15
Сам там ничего не продаю, интересов не имею: просто делюсь информацией. Возможно, для кого-нибудь окажется полезным знание о том, что роды в Аргентине означают гражданство для ребёнка (но Аргентина, увы, деградирует), а степень доктора наук позволяет найти работу в университетах Бразилии (развивающейся, но страдающей от преступности страны). Это варианты для простых, обычных россиян.
Украинские дипломы Аргентина (я не уточнял), как будто, признаёт (их точно признаёт Литва). Белорусские признаёт Польша. Российские дипломы признают только Вьетнам, Монголия, Китай, Куба, Перу и страны СНГ: хотя в Украине (несмотря на соглашение) уже нужно подтверждать в Киеве. Если здесь есть врачи, отслужившие в армии, или врачи-женщины: проще подтвердить диплом в Португалии: там не придираются на экзаменах. В Латинской Америке врачей-иммигрантов специально "заваливают", особенно в Чили. Многие начинают работать в Перу (столица Перу, Лима - самый криминальный город на Земле), где российский диплом признаётся.

----------

Denli (16.02.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Ценность стран Запада не в богатстве, а в людях...


sic !

----------


## Denli

> Хм, хм... гордость за свою-хорошую-карму, говорите? Хм, хм...


Нее, милейший Бао, не за карму хорошую. Карма у меня скверненькая. 

Я о том толкую, что кармой хорошей гордиться - все равно что не-скажу-чем меряться. Скромность вроде как добродетелью является, а писать на форумах примерно так: "Вот у меня карма хорошая, потому я и замуж удачно вышла, и сейчас могу сидеть дома и практиковать в свое удовольствие. А вы все лохи чилийские с плохой кармой, пашите на заводах в России (или на рисовых полях какого-нибудь Туниса), потому как кармой не вышли" не очень то скромно это  :EEK!:

----------

Raudex (16.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://nnm.ru/blogs/hizhnyaka/chto_n...ya_v_belarusi/
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-30275/
http://kp.ru/daily/24344/534140/
http://kp.ru/daily/24345/534705/
http://blogi.vitebsk.biz/norske/718/

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я о том толкую, что кармой хорошей гордиться - все равно что не-скажу-чем меряться. Скромность вроде как добродетелью является, а писать на форумах примерно так: "Вот у меня карма хорошая, потому я и замуж удачно вышла, и сейчас могу сидеть дома и практиковать в свое удовольствие. А вы все лоха чилийские с плохой кармой, пашите на заводах (или на рисовых полях какого-нибудь Туниса)" не очень то скромно это


Ну дык, российский тренд: *хороший буддист бедным не бывает* (с) Критерий успеха в практике - благосостояние. )

Никогда не слышали такие побасенки в местной тусе?

----------

Denli (16.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> Мда... Какой облом случился, придется жить в РФ. ( Все так нормально складывалось, но вот Гольфстрим все попортил!


))
если гольфстрим действительно остывает очень быстро, то климат на Западе изменится также очень быстро, далее цитирую:
"...Придется срочно, с моноготриллионными затратами менять инфраструктуру, приспосабливать ее под другой климат. … Кроме огромных, сумасшедших затрат на срочное усовершенствование инфраструктуры, США и Европу ждут также ежегодные регулярные расходы на то, чтобы нормально жить в более суровом климате (расходы на отопление, на ремонт и содержание инфраструктуры, на более теплую одежду и т.д.). 
 … США и Европа никуда не денутся со своих мест, они не переедут на другой континент. …Но жизненный уровень населения все-таки серьезно понизится, и экономики стран тоже будут испытывать очень сильное давление. 
С сельским хозяйством будет настоящая катастрофа. Очень резко возрастет дефицит продовольствия.
…экономика какое-то время (немалое, лет 15-20) будет испытывать мощнейшее давление и, можно сказать, будет близка к краху. Инвестиционная активность будет очень низкой, почти нулевой, конкурентоспособность там резко снизится, серьезно упадет уровень жизни населения."

и если уровень собственного населения упадет сильно, значит иммигранты уже физически будут не нужны, как и их присутствие

----------


## PampKin Head

> и если уровень собственного населения упадет сильно, значит иммигранты уже физически будут не нужны, как и их присутствие


Как замечательно! Только есть один нюанс: российское население в РФ никому не нужно уже сейчас... Что в Москве, что вне ее.

----------

Denli (16.02.2011), Joy (18.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (16.02.2011), Буль (16.02.2011), Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Secundus

совершенно верно, мы уже не нужны даже здесь потому, что всё уже продано, осталось только обслуживать нефтегазовую трубу и прочие минерально-ресурсные произ-ва (а для этого и одного миллиона челов хватит).
что делать ? (цэ))))))))

зы. наверное для кого-то уже сейчас мы, десятки и сотни миллионов, кажемся всего лишь надоедливой биомассой, самонадеянно копошащейся на территории пост-совка с какими-то претензиями на более лучшую жизнь

----------

Denli (16.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> что делать ? (цэ))))))))


Все то же, что испокон веков делали русские люди - голосовать ногами http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=65

Хочу заметить, что именно на этом походе от такого мироустройства и образовалась страна таких размеров... Иначе как бы простой русский мужик оказался на... Чукотке, Аляске и в Калифорнии?

----------


## Denli

> Ну дык, российский тренд: *хороший буддист бедным не бывает* (с) Критерий успеха в практике - благосостояние. )
> 
> Никогда не слышали такие побасенки в местной тусе?


Слышал, слышал. Есть в Питере один такой активист ДО, жертвователь и спонсор. Постоянно повторяет, что благосостояние - мерило успеха практики. Интересно, что подкинуть своего сотрудника (в т.ч. ваджрного брата) - пороком не считает: все же с благой мотивацией делается - взносы спонсорские заплатить...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Подброшу информацию к размышлению для простых россиян, которые всё-таки думают о деревне.


Я тут собственных познаний Вам подкину. В Коста-Рику имеет смысл. Там спокойно и достаточно цивилизованно. 

Криминальнее Каракаса Вы, вероятно, вряд ли найдете место, но. по опыту ваджрных родственников, после наших 90-х это совсем не страшно. Я обычно всем предлагал представить себя негром в Южном Бутово. Это гораздо страшнее, чем самая дыра в Каракасе  :Smilie:  Ну и очень полезно освоить обертонное пение. Одному ваджрному родственнику удалось обратить в бегство в метро Каракаса банду вооруженных подростков "рыком Ямы".  :Smilie:  Это произошло на станции, на которой сами местные перемещаются бегом. дабы не быть ограбленными

В Аргентине и Бразилии есть серьезные общины. Хороша страна Боливия. Там очень недорого и очень спокойно. Население неграмотное. Местные буддисты мечтают сорганизоваться в нормальную общину.

В Перу свои особенности. но ни от кого не слышал, что там настолько криминально. Вот то. что влажность высокая - это да. Общины там есть. И вот там точно если в кафе не уточните какой именно чай вам заваривать, вам подадут настой листьев коки.

----------

Denli (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011), Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Читал в буддийских текстах, что такие сиддхи, как способность видеть будущее, доступны и небуддистам, преуспевшим в однонаправленной концентрации. Это мирские сиддхи. Пророчества Малахии, поэтому, дают повод задуматься о будущем Италии:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...BF%D0%B0%D1%85
Пема Дролкар права: не нужно стремиться в Италию без серьёзных причин. После ныне здравствующего Папы Римского, ожидается следующее: "Во время последних гонений Святой Римской Церкви воссядет Пётр Римлянин, который будет пасти овец среди множества терзаний; по свершении чего город семи холмов будет разрушен, и Судия страшный будет судить народ свой. Конец".
Возможно, лучше всё-таки уехать в Уругвай.

----------


## Шагдар

> Хороша страна Боливия. Там очень недорого и очень спокойно.


Инсайдерская информация! Большое спасибо.
Интересно, что в фильме "Последствия: мир без нефти" именно Боливии предсказывается радужное будущее.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, хорошо бы подвесить голосовалку, чтобы определить степень "мобильности" участников БФ...

----------


## Secundus

Шагдар, что думаете по поводу истерии касательно 2012 ? 
ведь вполне возможно, что и в уругвае обетованном )) будет "2012"

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Инсайдерская информация! 
> Большое спасибо.


Если вдруг реально надумаете, то даже инсайдерскими адресами смогу поделиться.  :Smilie:

----------

Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17191

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Шагдар, что думаете по поводу истерии касательно 2012 ? 
> ведь вполне возможно, что и в уругвае обетованном )) будет "2012"


Не умею видеть будущее - и не верю в однонаправленную концентрацию у майя, с соответствующими мирскими сиддхами. Думаю, что ничего особенного не произойдёт, кроме дальнейшего падения добычи нефти в РФ, в бассейне Югры. Мне нечего добавить к прогнозам Трутнева на 2015 год и к прогнозам ЦРУ на то же время. Разве что в 2012, по слухам, вероятна отмена бесплатного школьного образования в РФ. (Тоже, своего рода, апокалипсис. Древний Рим пал не тогда, когда варвары захватили - а когда школы закрыли. Через одно поколение уже не было римлян: они стали историей.)

----------


## Denli

> Мне нечего добавить к прогнозам Трутнева на 2015 год и к прогнозам ЦРУ на то же время.


А что это за прогнозы? Поделитесь, плиз. Можно в ЛС, чтобы политику не разводить.




> Разве что в 2012, по слухам, вероятна отмена бесплатного школьного образования в РФ.


Вроде как уже отменили. Все деньги на организацию Олимпиады в Сочи ушли: не на что детишек учить...

----------


## Шагдар

> А что это за прогнозы?


http://www.vsluh.ru/news/oilgas/52826.html
http://www.newsru.com/world/28apr2004/2015.html

----------


## Аня Приходящая

А не надо никуда ехать женщине, чей муж содержит семью и вкалывает с утра до вечера, будь он даже негром из Туниса. 
Карма такая у нас, сиди дома, воспитывай детей, практикуй. Не думаю, что Пеме или мне, иностранкам уже,  надо этим гордиться. Мы же женщины, как и россиянки, украинки, все бабы мира. 
Тут недавно негр Алла, черный парень из Африки, по морозу на велосипеде крутил педали, чтобы подстричь деревья за 50 евро в воскресенье. Так он тоже очень горд своей кармой, что может помогать семье, жене и детям, находясь вдали от них уже не первый год и чуть не погибнув, пересекая море в ушлой лодке...
Что говорить, у каждого своя суть, муж охотник, жена - дети и уют в доме.
Я загребаю мужнину хорошую карму, как говорит Денли, он прав. 
Так и родилась я с "цветком", а не с "жезлом".
А есть женщины на Руси, что похоже у них и то и другое. 
И дома уют, и кучу денег зарабатывают похлеще мужщин. Вот где позавидовать можно.
Сразу выполняют две дхармы. И это совершенно недавно в истории произошло, а никто этого не замечает.

----------


## Буль

> Мне кажется, уж если где-то и садиться на землю, учитывая потребность в школьном образовании для детей - лучше всего Уругвай.


В Уругвае трава зеленей и плохая карма не работает.

----------


## Буль

> Нее, милейший Бао, не за карму хорошую. Карма у меня скверненькая


Т.е. Вы вопреки Вашей карме туда попали?

----------


## Шагдар

> В Уругвае трава зеленей и плохая карма не работает.


Другой разумный выход - стать программистом. Тогда можно никуда не ехать, потому что и в России будут деньги на образование ребёнка и на содержание семьи.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Хочу добавить, вспомнилось: Как мне долго вдалбливали и напутствовали некоторые товарищи, что в дипломе счастье, что образование- это основное, что муж приходит и уходит, а диплом остается.
А сейчас, по прошествии лет, я всем скажу, что никто не ждет российские липовые дипломы в европе и что главное - муж и дети. Образование и прошлое у меня - Мама. 
Настоящее - любимый муж. Будущее - и где оно, это пузо? Когда уже появится?

----------

Буль (16.02.2011), Слава Эркин (16.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Другой разумный выход - стать программистом. Тогда можно никуда не ехать, потому что и в России будут деньги на образование ребёнка и на содержание семьи.


Вот видите как Вы мало знаете о программистах!

----------

PampKin Head (16.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (16.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Настоящее - любимый муж. Будущее - и где оно, это пузо? Когда уже появится?


Главное, чтобы еще здоровый и с доходом... А то вот как окажется на руках муж-инвалид, то какие песни запоем?

----------

Denli (16.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Вообще, самое лучшее для выживания, что может сделать российский мужчина, это стать программистом, а лучшее, что может сделать женщина - выйти замуж за иностранца. 
Всем же остальным, вероятно, придётся задуматься о своём переезде в Уругвай или ещё куда-нибудь. Потому что без нефти в РФ не будет и еды. Выращивать же пищу проще там, где меньше уголовных элементов, не дающих нормально жить в селе (Россия планетарный лидер по процентному отношению количества заключённых среди граждан и по количеству потребляемого алкоголя). "Выживальщики" этого не учитывают, когда создают поселения именно здесь. О климате даже не говорю: четыре урожая в год не то же самое, что один, в зоне рискованного земледелия. Но конечно, каждый решает сам за себя.
За тех же, у кого хорошая карма - за программистов, их жён, или за жён иностранцев - можно только порадоваться. Им хватило и мудрости, и вторичных условий для правильных действий.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Памкин, так он уже инвалид, мне нечего бояться. 
Или вы говорите, чтобы вообще в кровати лежал не поднимаясь ни пописать? 
Так в старости все там будем.

----------


## Шагдар

> Вот видите как Вы мало знаете о программистах!


Некоторое время работал в одном помещении с начальником отдела IT крупного торгового дома, имел возможность наблюдать процесс работы. Как и.о. одного из членов совета директоров ТД, имел представление и обо всех зарплатах. Есть с чем сравнивать, чтоб делать выводы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Или вы говорите, чтобы вообще в кровати лежал не поднимаясь ни пописать? 
> Так в старости все там будем.


Именно, и такое случается не только в старости.




> Вообще, самое лучшее для выживания, что может сделать российский мужчина, это стать программистом,


Так за чем дело стало, пора начинать становится программистом. )




> с начальником отдела IT крупного торгового дома


Кхм... А какое это имеет отношение к программированию?

----------

Denli (16.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Т.е. Вы вопреки Вашей карме туда попали?


Милейший Бао, а я разве писал, что попасть в непальскую турфирму - хорошая карма? Это, знаете-ли результат определенных усилий и не самых грамотных решений. Но все равно гораздо приятнее и интересней, чем работать в России...

----------


## Аня Приходящая

У меня тут местные эскулапы по МРТ мозга написали диагноз - склероз, так что кто первый из нас окажется в инв. коляске, я или муж, или будущее дите, неизвестно.
У страха глаза велики. 
Диагноз не подтвердился.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

А то, что российское общество асурского склада мышления- полностью согласна с Денли.
И хоть за границей самые поганые работы у иностранцев, неизвестно что лучше, 
коляску с инвалидом или дитем таскать, или продвигаться по служебной лестнице со всеми прелестями, не буду рассказывать, что у меня было, но психику я себе надломила именно в России.

----------

Доржик (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011), Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Другой разумный выход - стать программистом. Тогда можно никуда не ехать, потому что и в России будут деньги на образование ребёнка и на содержание семьи.


"Ваша семья голодает? Станьте программистом!"  :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (16.02.2011), Vladiimir (18.02.2011), Буль (16.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Другой разумный выход - стать программистом. Тогда можно никуда не ехать, потому что и в России будут деньги на образование ребёнка и на содержание семьи.


Лучше сантехником. Или автослесарем. А еще лучше - автоэлектриком. Тогда вообще не пропадешь  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (17.02.2011), Доржик (16.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (16.02.2011), Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Экскаваторщики хорошо зарабатывают, строители и т.д. Свет клином на программерах не сошелся.

----------

Ho Shim (17.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Вообще, самое лучшее для выживания, что может сделать российский мужчина, это стать программистом


В чём же дело? Создайте себе счастье: пойдите на курсы программирования. По крайней мере это реальнее, чем эмигрировать в Катманду или Уругвай.




> , а лучшее, что может сделать женщина - выйти замуж за иностранца.


Ирине Беленькой об этом обязательно расскажите

----------


## Буль

> Некоторое время работал в одном помещении с начальником отдела IT крупного торгового дома, имел возможность наблюдать процесс работы. Как и.о. одного из членов совета директоров ТД, имел представление и обо всех зарплатах. Есть с чем сравнивать, чтоб делать выводы.


Сомневаюсь что начальник отдела IT позавидовал бы зарплате программиста...

----------


## Denli

> В чём же дело? Создайте себе счастье: пойдите на курсы программирования. По крайней мере это реальнее, чем эмигрировать в Катманду или Уругвай.


Не думаю: чтобы стать востребованным специалистом, надо и высшую математику в совершенстве освоить, и прочие смежные дисциплины. И потратить от пяти до десяти лет на совершенствование мастерства. Тогда будет, как вы выразились, "счастье". Так что в Катманду реальнее)))

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Не думаю: чтобы стать востребованным специалистом, надо и высшую математику в совершенстве освоить, и прочие смежные дисциплины.


Вы в этом уверены?




> И потратить от пяти до десяти лет на совершенствование мастерства.


Мастерства чего? Цифрового кунг-фу?  :Big Grin: 




> Тогда будет, как вы выразились, "счастье". Так что в Катманду реальнее)))


Согласен. Если человек за 10 лет не может программирование освоить -- то ему лучше жить в Катманду. Там оно не нужно.

----------


## Denli

> Вы в этом уверены?


Да, уверен. Я сам закончивал по специальности "Системы автоматизированной обработки информации", и неплохо, кстати, заканчивал. Но вот по специальности работать не пришлось... И оценивая сегодня свои знания и задачи, которые стоят перед программистом в наши дни, думаю, что мне бы сейчас пришлось потратить от полугода до года на хороших курсах, по три-четыре академических часа каждый день, и еще год работать за копейки, чтобы войти в форму. А багаж знаний у меня оч. солидный, поверьте.

----------

Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Да, уверен. Я сам закончивал по специальности "Системы автоматизированной обработки информации", и неплохо, кстати, заканчивал. Но вот по специальности работать не пришлось... И оценивая сегодня свои знания и задачи, которые стоят перед программистом в наши дни


А какие такие задачи стоят перед программистом "в наши дни", для которых необходимо углублённое знание высшей математики и 10 лет практики?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

Я конечно не специалист, но полагаю, что даже для того, чтобы запрограммировать и вести базу данных, надо владеть мат.логикой, теорией баз данных, уметь эти самые базы проектировать, знать что такое СКНФ/СДНФ и т.п. Но я уже сказал, я не специалист, и мои познания в технологиях современного программирования не очень велики...

----------

Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я конечно не специалист, но полагаю, что даже для того, чтобы запрограммировать и вести базу данных, надо владеть мат.логикой, теорией баз данных, уметь эти самые базы проектировать, знать что такое СКНФ/СДНФ и т.п.


Ну кто этим всем владеет, тому и зарплата будет изрядная.
Программисты ведь разные бывают, и платят им очень по-разному.

----------


## Буль

> Я конечно не специалист, но полагаю, что даже для того, чтобы запрограммировать и вести базу данных, надо владеть мат.логикой, теорией баз данных, уметь эти самые базы проектировать, знать что такое СКНФ/СДНФ и т.п. Но я уже сказал, я не специалист, и мои познания в технологиях современного программирования не очень велики...


Ну тогда я призываю Вас не быть столь уверенным в том, что для проектирования и администрирования баз данных необходимы матанализ или углублённое понимание высшей алгебры.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Вот чтоб саму СУБД запрограммировать - там да, математика не помешает.

Но такие задачи редки.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот чтоб саму СУБД запрограммировать - там да, математика не помешает.


По крайней мере, арифметика точно пригодится.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я прочитала живую дискуссию сегоднешнего утра, и полагаю, что у всех у вас отличная карма, раз Вы сидите по утрам на БФ и не работаете :Smilie: 

Анализируя вышенаписанное, хочу сказать следующее. Я, конечно, приутрировала и поприкалывалась над собой, потому что считаю обладающим прекрасной кармой всякого, у кого есть свободы и блага для буддийской практики. Вкратце - это встреча с Учением, человеческое тело и не сильно ущербные скандхи, время и условия для практики. И у многих из вас они УЖЕ есть. Что толку ехать в Уругвай? Чего говорить о нефти и о 2012 - мы ПРЯМО СЕЙЧАС, выйдя из дома, можем стать калеками, умереть, и прочее. И придется все организовывать заново. Не лучше ли поменьше рассуждать об Уругвае, а больше о непостоянстве?

Я удивляюсь малым размышлениям многих из вас о своих кармических плодах и их последствиях, и размышлениям о том, где лучше жить, чтобы практиковать. Я понимаю, когда у человека невыносимые условия для жизни и практики - тогда надо что-то менять.

Мои хорошие условия для жизни Я СДЕЛАЛА САМА, ну, понятно, в силу кармы, а также благодаря Учителям и опоре на Учение. Я всегда понимала, что его надо ПРИМЕНЯТЬ ВЕЗДЕ. И мне было даже интересно посмотреть, как это все работает. Понимаете, - то, что мы имеем - это только в силу нашего восприятия. Мне было понятно, что надо всегда менять МОЕ ВОСПРИЯТИЕ ситуации, людей, места и прочее, и уж это-то ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ЗАВИСЕЛО ОТ МОИХ УСИЛИЙ :Smilie: 

Где бы мы ни были, МНОГОЕ МОЖНО ИЗМЕНИТЬ И УЛУЧШИТЬ, если только постараться. Может, сейчас вам и не видны эти перспективы, но надо просто расшатать собственные стереотипные представления и поискать новые возможности. Иначе жизнь пройдет в пересаживании с одного на другое, и практика никогда не начнется. Надо принять то, что неизменно, создавать условия для того, что может поменяться со временем в нужном направлении, и мгновенно решать то, что может быть решено уже сейчас.

*Постепенно, имея решимость и прилагая усилия, а также исследуя себя и окружающее, можно многое изменить. Именно это БОГАТСТВО БУДДИСТА - понимание причинно-следственной связи и Три Драгоценности, и им просто надо научиться пользоваться. Богатые буддисты - это не миф. Можно вполне наработать малые желания и большую удовлетворенность.* 

Внешнее изменимо. Я живу в моей семье, которая у меня отнимает много времени, потому что:
а) я уже ее завела и отвечаю за членов семьи, пока они сами от меня не уйдут,
б)потому что любые мои действия везде рассматриваю практикой буддизма, и прилагаю всегда этот аспект, так что от перемены места и ситуации мало что изменится,
в) потому что внутренне знаю, что могу отказаться УЖЕ от многого и вести даже нищенское существование - по минимуму и одна, я не строю иллюзий и мало держусь за внешнее. Единственное, что теперь, не будучи очень молодой, думаю, что не имею права стать обузой чужим людям и отнимать у них средства и время. Поэтому стараюсь организоваться и на этот случай, насколько возможно, есть способы :Smilie: 
г)потому что я свободна делать все, что считаю нужным.

Но самое главное, я довольно хорошо понимаю ПРИНЦИП НЕПОСТОЯНСТВА и страдательность собственного ума и тела. Поэтому мои условия жизни - тоже временный мыльный пузырь. Но пока он есть, я им пользуюсь :Smilie:  Ну, и потом, я последователь Махаяны.  это означает, что мои блага я рассматриваю, как блага всех :Smilie: 

Я бы сделала себе бы эти условия, насколько возможно ВЕЗДЕ, я жила и в Японии, и довольно много путешествовала. И еще у меня есть 20-летний опыт эмигранта :Smilie:  Пока лбом не столкнешься с Уругваем - размышлять о нем преждевременно. А если решишься на такой всплеск - придется расхлебывать все, что придется. Так чем же это отличается от Москвы? :Smilie: 

Поэтому что больше опираюсь не на то, что я хочу и на иллюзии, а на знаки, где и когда мне лучше быть. *Очень часто "двери" не открываются, потому что это НЕ НАШИ "ДВЕРИ".* Я знаю, что мое место там, где есть недалеко Учитель(практики буддизма, сангха), я знаю, что желательно иметь минимальный набор "свободы", тоесть, покушать, прикрыться и укрыться от непогоды, и мочь ходить на собственных ногах. Очень важен также позитивный настрой и  *ОТСУТСТВИЕ ОЖИДАНИЙ, ЧТО ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ ТАК-ТО И ТАК-ТО*

Надо положиться порою на то, куда вас *несет естесственным образом*. Если человек искренне следует Учению, думаю, его и притащит куда нужно, и в нужный момент заработает то, что нужно. Надо только ВОВРЕМЯ это осознать и не мешать самому себе. НЕ ИСКАТЬ ДРУГОГО. Потому что сама встреча с Учением - это УСЛОВИЕ для проявления благой кармы. Так что, Шагдар, если Вы начнете оформлять док-ты в Уругвай, и оно станет устраиваться само собой - едьте :Smilie:  А когда у человека хорошая карма, он выживет при любых римских папах :Smilie:

----------

Сергей АГ (16.02.2011), Слава Эркин (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Ну тогда я призываю Вас не быть столь уверенным в том, что для проектирования и администрирования баз данных необходимы матанализ или углублённое понимание высшей алгебры.


Милейший Бао, может чтобы не быть голословными вы мне посоветуете высшие программистские курсы, окончив которые я бы сразу мог претендовать на жалование в три-четыре тысячи американских?

----------


## Шагдар

> А еще лучше - автоэлектриком. Тогда вообще не пропадешь


Да, как-то забыл про эту специальность. Совершенно согласен.

----------


## Alex

> Официальных иммиграционных программ три (Канада, Австралия, Новая Зеландия)... Есть еще Эрец-Израель...


Еще в Греции есть программа репатриации. Но вряд ли это актуально для кого-то из форумчан.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Милейший Бао, может чтобы не быть голословными вы мне посоветуете высшие программистские курсы, окончив которые я бы сразу мог претендовать на жалование в три-четыре тысячи американских?


У нас в питерском Политехе вполне хорошие курсы. Советую. Я регулярно отправляю туда людей на переподготовку.

----------

Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> В чём же дело? Создайте себе счастье: пойдите на курсы программирования.


Вы ошибаетесь, если считаете меня несчастным. У меня несколько профессий, некоторые пока работают.
Просто не уверен в будущем. А тема вообще о другом, этот вопрос тут всплыл случайно.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы ошибаетесь, если считаете меня несчастным. У меня три профессии по документам и семь по опыту работы в трудовой с рек. письмами. 
> Просто не уверен в будущем. Тема вообще о другом, этот вопрос тут всплыл случайно.


А уверенности в будущем даже у олигархов нет. В сансаре может быть только одна уверенность, что все мы в скором времени умрем. Буддизм же учит не комфортному, уютненькому пребыванию в сансаре, с иллюзией стабильности, а тотальному прекращению сансарического существования.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (16.02.2011), Буль (16.02.2011), Доржик (16.02.2011), Кавамото (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (16.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Если я правильно понимаю, буддийских кварталов вне традиционных стран и регионов попросту не существует.

----------


## Шагдар

> А уверенности в будущем даже у олигархов нет. В сансаре может быть только одна уверенность, что все мы в скором времени умрем. Буддизм же учит не комфортному, уютненькому пребыванию в сансаре, с иллюзией стабильности, а тотальному прекращению сансарического существования.


Золотые слова. Ещё буддизм учит ответственности перед своей семьёй, перед детьми, и осознанному поведению. Могу процитировать Сутту.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), Слава Эркин (17.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Если я правильно понимаю, буддийских кварталов вне традиционных стран и регионов попросту не существует.




Вроде как. Но бывают дхарма-центры, что тоже есть гуд.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Может быть, есть вьетнамские кварталы? (Китайцы, к сожалению, чаще всего не в теме.)
Вьетнамские кварталы существуют в Монреале, Мельбурне, наверняка в Нью-Йорке. Интересно, есть ли они в Восточной Европе или ЛА.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А что, - китайцы, думаю, это будущая реальность всей планеты :Smilie: В Милане есть китайский квартал :Smilie:  Причем, в очень выгодном коммерческом месте. Буддийских общин там не знаю. Может, и есть. Но это китайский буддизм :Smilie: 

Когда туда заходишь - полное ощущение, что ты в Пекине. Все магазины, бары и лавки заполнены китайцами, китайскими товарами. Короче, живут отдельным космокораблем. Но хорошо у них прикупить специй, чаю и прочее. Они хорошие, вежливые. Ну, может, улыбаются, а сами тебе гадости в лицо говорят по-китайски. Китайцы в этом квартале не умирают. Вероятно. покойников потихоньку жгут в катакомбах, а документы передают другим китайцам. В подполье они сидят целыми деревнями. В Венеции во всех барах хозяева - китайцы, а во Флоренции официальное население - 20% китайцев было еще 10 лет назад :Smilie: 

Думаю, поскольку мир со временем станет полностью состоять из китайцев, можно никуда и не ехать :Smilie: 

Шагдар. Вы в каком городе в России живете?

----------

Гойко (17.02.2011), Слава Эркин (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если я правильно понимаю, буддийских кварталов вне традиционных стран и регионов попросту не существует.


Шагдар, вы не понимаете специфики такого явления, как квартал. Это надо скупить кусок города, который уже давно продан и поделен между самыми разными людьми. Тогда уж лучше купить холм и там строиться. Но в Европе это все безумно дорого. и жутко трудно получать всякие там разрешения на строительство. 

Думаю, главное, чтобы был рядом БЦ и постоянный учитель там, тогда никаких буддийских кварталов не надо. Буддийский квартал означает ту же самсару. Миф о буддийском братстве и полном взаимопонимании - это только миф. Вы посмотрите, какие перепитии бывают при организации БЦ в России, когда товарищи буддисты не могут даже по ерунде договориться. 

Не хочу жить ни в каком буддийском квартале. Или если только буду страшно богатой, и скуплю всех буддистов на корню, чтобы они вели себя прилично, и раз навсегда предоставив им условия для практики :Smilie:  И потом приглашу ЕСДЛ :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Китайцы обычно не в теме (как и корейцы с японцами). Только вьетнамцы и тайцы - из создающих кварталы - ориентируются в буддизме. Там, где я живу, есть вьетнамский квартал, но увы, нелегальный. Там совсем не до Дхармы. Есть торговая тайская улочка. Аналогично.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тогда поскорее становитесь дирижером оркестра и едьте с семьей ко мне :Smilie: 

Я некоторых ребят тут пристраивала. Я даже выдала замуж мою 73-летнюю тетю, просидев 3 месяца в инете и найдя 15 кандидатов :Smilie:  Но это очень неблагодарный и тяжелый труд., - пристраивать и решать за других проблемы, если люди не стремятся поскорее войти в русло и всячески не стараются. Надо человеку не только на первых порах помочь, проблема в том, что ОН САМ тебе не хочет помогать, и делать мало что умеет. И это означает, что ты сам - дурак, раз ввязался в такого рода помощь. Это неполезная помощь, когда кто-то на тебе висит с удобствами. Ленивый, неблагодарный и наглый. Некоторые рыдают. А сами кушают за троих на твои деньги.


Короче, браться можно только за тех, кто на самом деле молодец, и многое умеет. И кармически затесался, куда правильно :Smilie: Остальных пристроить - утопия. Пусть уж живут там, где живут. Лучше порой им на место жительства что-то подбросить :Smilie: 

Да, если кто-то тут умеет профессионально шить  и из Питера - пишите в личку :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

> Может быть, есть вьетнамские кварталы? (Китайцы, к сожалению, чаще всего не в теме.)
> Вьетнамские кварталы существуют в Монреале, Мельбурне, наверняка в Нью-Йорке. Интересно, есть ли они в Восточной Европе или ЛА.


В Харькове есть  :Smilie:  С буддийским храмом, где есть монахи, владеющие только вьетнамским языком.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011), Шагдар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> В Харькове есть  С буддийским храмом, где есть монахи, владеющие только вьетнамским языком.


Большое спасибо за точный ответ. Это именно то, что хотелось узнать.

----------


## Шагдар

Учитывая разрушение системы школьного бесплатного образования, считаю идеальным вариантом для простого "нетрадиционного" буддиста переезд из России в Украину или Беларусь. Возможно, в Бурятии, Калмыкии (где с Дхармой всё прекрасно) получится сохранить и бесплатное школьное образование. Но мне кажется, что бесплатные школы останутся только в Москве/МО и Петербурге Л/О, где богаче местные бюджеты. У России нет будущего. Если подрезать под корешок бесплатное школьное образование, здесь посыплется всё, включая Дхарму, для понимания которой нужна интеллектуальная подготовка. Субъективно, у меня такое видение. Могу ошибаться.

----------

Denli (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Беларусь, +1
Выборг, +1 (хотя с погодой там полный швах, как и в Питере)

----------


## Denli

> В рамках России, спокойней выживать в Калиниградской области или Выборгском районе, как мне кажется.


В Калининграде вроде проблемы с ВИЧ, как-то читал где-то: там 10% инфицированы.

В Выборга тоже не рекомендую: наркоманский городок, ребенку в первую-же неделю одногруппники из детского сада объяснят, что героин - харашо.

----------

Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Мечты об эмиграции...

----------

Secundus (18.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, в Беларуси хорошо учат детей. И вообще, там многое в порядке. Там даже скорость вождения все боятся превышать :Smilie: 

А дирижеры оркестра там нужны? :Smilie: 

В Европе есть школы платные и бесплатные. Платные - примерно с 2500 евро в год и так далее. Первые пять лет у меня была лафа - школа под окнами государственная, - одел себе на пижаму пуховку, и проводил ребенка за 5 минут. НО. мы все сделали так, чтобы девочка наша ПОПАЛА К ХОРОШЕЙ УЧИТЕЛЬНИЦЕ. Первых классов было четыре. И мы изгнулись изо всех сил. Думаю, дело всегда в персонале и контингенте детей и родителей. 

Но 5 первые лет кончились, а средней школы рядом нет. Возим за тридевядь земель, встаем в 6 утра, да еще в платную школу. Мы потуже завязали поясок на следующие три года. Потому что школа отличная по всем параметрам, а в переходном возрасте очень важно, чтобы за детьми как следует следили и хорошо учили. Ну, а дальше она пойдет в лицей на 5 лет рядом с домом - на языки или графику, если не устанет играть на саксе и не сдастся в консерваторию. Бесплатно :Smilie: Ребенок уже построен как надо и ответственен. Вырос. Пора на выход. Я ее и сейчас уже к работе приучаю. Пусть поманекенит раз в месяц, почувствует, как денюжки достаются.

Так что приходится постоянно танцевать на пуантах. ГДЕ УГОДНО придется искать нормальных людей для воспитания ребенка в школе. *ГДЕ УГОДНО ПРИДЕТСЯ СВОЕГО РЕБЕНКА ДОВОДИТЬ ДО НУЖНОЙ КОНДИЦИИ САМОМУ, ни на кого особо не полагаясь. Следить неусыпно. Чтоб правильный результат был.* Я потратила на это массу времени, лично все проверив и рассчитав. Пришлось и многое по ходу поправлять в ребенке дома. Сотрудничать со школой по максимуму. Ходила постоянно к учителям, разговаривала и прочее. Это не пустишь на само*У*тек :Smilie: 

Я в Питере знаю много неплохих школ. Пока еще они были бесплатные.

А сколько стоит в России школьное обучение за год?

А вообще куда-то переезжать со скарбом и семьей - страшный геморрой. И на будущем месте ждет ужасный геморрой. Гарантировано. Единственное положительное, что можно по ходу выбросить и раздать много лишнего :Smilie: 

Больше не поеду никуда,  если получится, - поехала бы только в пещеру :Smilie:  И вообще больше из дома выходить не хочу :Smilie:  Как жаль, что тело требует еды и прочей гигиены. Бомжихой на улицу не выйдешь, пока семья.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://cdn.echo.msk.ru/snd/2011-02-16-poehali-2210.mp3 
http://echo.msk.ru/programs/poehali/

_Поехали?_ :* Кто и почему уезжает из России в последние годы?*
22:10 | 16.02.2011

Ведущие: Тихон Дзядко

----------


## Шагдар

Пема Дролкар, если у Вас нет желания поделиться с единоверцами полезной информацией по иммиграции в Италию, то и писать о том, как там прекрасно, здесь не нужно. Лично я рассматривал вопрос о бизнес-иммиграции в Италию (и Ваша помощь мне совсем не требуется), но меня немного попустило после изучения демографической ситуации, и, признаюсь, "Пророчества о Папах". Поскольку Вы ничего полезного об Италии здесь не сказали, выполню эту работу за Вас. 

Есть ресурс "Италия по-русски" http://www.italia-ru.it/ и юридическая фирма http://www.liveitaly.eu/italiaru , помогающая открыть бизнес в Италии и правильно оформить документы. Это старая компания с хорошей репутацией. (Есть и другие, конечно.) 
Что касается научных кадров, то в Италии реально поступить в аспирантуру или подтвердить диплом, т.к. Джельмини и Фурсенко подписали соглашение, облегчающее признание российских дипломов. Только Италия и Румыния имеют с РФ такие соглашения по части дипломов, Франция по части научных степеней (пусть даже это и не соглашения об эквивалентности). 
Что касается замужества, законодательство Италии защищает детей и женщин, которым отписывается имущество после развода. (После развода итальянскому мужчине придётся ночевать в "Каритас".) Поэтому, разводы в Италии редки. Безусловно, это даёт какие-то гарантии: уж если итальянец предлагает брак, то всё серьёзно, вряд ли кинет. Школы в Италии хорошие, и одинаково доступные как для детей иммигрантов, так и для местных жителей. 
Въезд в Италию по трудовым визам сложен, главным образом, из-за системы квот и муторной процедуры продления визы раз в два года. Но, главное, работодатели предпочитают брать на работу нелегалов, так как им лень оформлять все необходимые документы. (Периодически происходят амнистиии нелегалов, имеющих работу.) Достаточно много случаев, когда визу продлить не удалось, и пришлось возвращаться в Россию. В Чехии, например, осесть легче: и там меньше бюрократии, больше немецкого порядка, лучше демографическая обстановка. 
Безработица в Италии высокая. Это хорошая страна для мелкого бизнеса, но существенно, что этот сектор (основа итальянской экономики) состоит из фирм, передающихся по наследству в течение поколений. Трудно встроиться в эту систему, найти партнёров, что-то продать. Ориентируются на своих. Там чаще всего открывали ресторанчики, кафе национальной кухни, сейчас ужесточили требования по уставному капиталу (кажется, 50 000 евро?) - а другие виды бизнеса, из-за потомственных семейных связей, весьма сложны.

Если Вам есть что добавить, Пема Дролкар, а тут наверняка нужны поправки - можете это сделать, РБВЖС.

----------

Denli (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Для сельских жителей, имеющих опыт ухода за животными: многие украинцы работают на свинофермах в Дании. Хороший способ уехать из РФ. Сельское хозяйство целенаправленно поддерживают в Беларуси, где все говорят по-русски (прекрасная страна для сельской жизни, если не сравнивать с урожайностью в Уругвае).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но мне кажется, что бесплатные школы останутся только в Москве/МО и Петербурге Л/О, где богаче местные бюджеты.


У нас в поселке в 4 500 человек годовой бюджет на 2010 год был 400 000 рублей.  :Smilie:  Не школы, а поселка.  :Smilie:

----------

Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> У нас в поселке в 4 500 человек годовой бюджет на 2010 год был 400 000 рублей.  Не школы, а поселка.


Собственно, и чего ждем при таком раскладе? 2017-го года?

----------

Secundus (18.02.2011), Слава Эркин (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема Дролкар, если у Вас нет желания поделиться с единоверцами полезной информацией по иммиграции в Италию, то и писать о том, как там прекрасно, здесь не нужно. *Я дала много полезной информации. И что писать тут - мне решать.*
> 
> Лично я рассматривал вопрос о бизнес-иммиграции в Италию (и Ваша помощь мне совсем не требуется), но меня немного попустило после изучения демографической ситуации, и, признаюсь, "Пророчества о Папах". *Суеверие для буддиста - плохой признак. Это означает неправильное понимание окружающей реальности, суть которой . страдательность самсары ВЕЗДЕ. Размышляйте побольше о карме и о том, где ВАМ КОНКРЕТНО кармически надо жить. Я уже говорила, - если буквально в каком-то направлении НЕ ПРЕТ, не едьте, не форсируйте в том направлении событий. Это НЕ ВАШЕ. И СПРОСИТЕ ЛУЧШЕ У УЧИТЕЛЯ об этом*
> 
> Поскольку Вы ничего полезного об Италии здесь не сказали, выполню эту работу за Вас. *За меня не надо выполнять никаких работ, тем более, ТУТ не рабочий кабинет. А вне этого места я могу дать грамотную дхармическую консультацию - в личке.И Вы не можете их выполнить квалифицированно, так как не живете в Италии и не можете правильно оценить информацию.*Есть ресурс "Италия по-русски" http://www.italia-ru.it/ и юридическая фирма http://www.liveitaly.eu/italiaru , помогающая открыть бизнес в Италии и правильно оформить документы. Это старая компания с хорошей репутацией. (Есть и другие, конечно.) *А Вы сходили туда и выяснили ВО СКОЛЬКО Вам обойдется ПМЖ на семью из 3 человек? А также какие гарантии Вам дадут и права? Сходите, прежде, чем рекламировать сайты. И напишите инфу тут.*
> 
> Что касается научных кадров, то в Италии реально поступить в аспирантуру или подтвердить диплом*(платно)* , т.к. Джельмини и Фурсенко подписали соглашение, облегчающее признание российских дипломов. Только Италия и Румыния имеют с РФ такие соглашения по части дипломов, Франция по части научных степеней (пусть даже это и не соглашения об эквивалентности). *Будьте любезны, сообщите нам статистику ПРАКТИЧЕСКОГО ПРИЗНАНИЯ ДИПЛОМОВ НА МЕСТЕ(и во сколько это обходится, даже если само признание бесплатно. Но вам надо тут жить, есть, ездить, учить язык, доучивать некоторые предметы и прочее.И еще не факт, что вам после этого дадут работу)*
> 
> Что касается замужества, законодательство Италии защищает детей и женщин, которым отписывается имущество после развода*(ДААА? А Вы А Вы знаете, скольким женщинам это удалось? я - ЗНАЮ. Вот поэтому и не рекламирую российские сайты, чтобы не сеять иллюзии).* 
> ...


Вот, поправочки внесены :Smilie:  Я могу по поводу иммиграции в Италию сказать только одно. ЕСЛИ У ВАС ЕСТЬ ДЕНЬГИ, - иммгрируйте себе куда угодно, это получится. А так я большинство НАСМЕРТЬ ОТГОВАРИВАЮ. И сама прожила в Италии год с будущем мужем, прежде, чем что-то вообще решать. И выучила при этом язык, чтоб понимать - что меня ожидает. Тут полно девиц, которые даже не удосужились на карте посмотреть, куда их будущий седовласый старенький итальянский принц умыкает. Во, до чего жажда шуб и брилльянтов доводит. У меня в Питере была очень хорошая работа, жилье, друзья и перспективы. тут у меня всего этого не было. Я начала все с 0. По-английски итальянцы почти не говорят. Вы знаете, что такое не уметь говорить на местном языке? :Smilie: Я все это оставила - поехав за любимым человеком, потому что он бы точно в России не приспособился - его бы там просто сломали бы. Он был небогат, но семья у него была очень хорошая. добрая и нравственная, такой и он вырос. Я просто шла вперед - не зная, что будет. Если б заранее знала бы - может, и не поехала бы. Италия - совершенно неприспособленная в социальном смысле страна. Едьте уж лучше в Германию. 

Пример. Купите себе в Италии картирку, начиная с 150 000евро( меньше не получится), имейте примерно по 500 евро в месяц на каждого члена семьи(меньше не получится. Эта сумма на самое необходимое, тут развернутый анализ крови стоит ок500евро, если ты не сильно больной, и ЗА ВСЕ надо платить налоги), имейте знание итальянского языка(потому что вид на жительство, даже если у Вас есть частная собственность, Вам так просто не продлят, и каждые 5 лет его надо продлевать, а гражданство дают после многих лет постоянного проживания), Ну, и живите - во всем себе отказывая. Потому что дороги тут платные, продукты питания крайне дорогие, содержать машину - уж не будем говорить, да и дизель-бензин уже больше евро-литр.  Вырастить одного ребенка тут по статистике с рождения до 16 лет нужно 500 000 евро. Ну, и далее не буду обо всех подробностях. Мы с мужем корячимся изо всех сил. Также, как и вы у себя на местах. 

Я НЕ ЗРЯ ГОВОРЮ, ЧТО ДЛЯ БОЛЬШИНСТВА ЭТО ДОХЛЫЙ НОМЕР.

----------

Аня Приходящая (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Вот сейчас более-менее, Пема Дролкар. 
Есть какая-то информация: может быть, нашим людям поможет.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Учитывая разрушение системы школьного бесплатного образования...


А с чего Вы взяли, что оно разрушается, интернетов начитались? В России бесплатное среднее образование, гарантировано законодательно. В этом году, выделяются из бюджета миллиарды рублей (10,5) на школьную инфраструктуру, ремонт и т.п. Решаются вопросы, с пресечением незаконных поборов с родителей руководством школ.
"- *Государство будет на 100 процентов финансировать школы.* И ремонт, и образование. 
- Нельзя это вешать на родителей - не все занимаются бизнесом, кто-то работает в бюджетных организациях." ВВП

----------


## Denli

> А с чего Вы взяли, что оно разрушается, интернетов начитались?


А вы все еще верите, что образование будет бесплатным? Читать по слогам и прибавлять к 10 рублям 5 может и научвт, а других наук холопам государевым богом не дозволено. Проблема реальная, кстати. 

У меня уже сейчас голова болит о том, как давать ребенку образование...

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Расслабьтесь, Шагдар. У Пемы в силу хорошей кармы есть цветок, и это делает ее бесценный личный опыт неприменимым для такого быдла, как мы с вами. Смиритесь с тем, что вам даже мечтать об Италии запрещено, не-то что эмигрировать. А уж равняться на ее Пему - даже не думайте. Она рядом с нами даже... того... делать не станет, не то что советы давать.


Собственно, не совсем понял, чем опыт Пемы ценен? Я так понимаю, что она вышла замуж и примерная домохозяйка при работающем местном муже, нет?

Эдак такой источник рассказов (только про Голландию) у меня прямо под боком! И вывод из таких замечательных историй один: к нам то он какое имеет отношение? Типо, "как посредством женитьбы/замужества отъехать за рубежи страны родной"?

Все просто: приводишь тело в форму, находишь озабоченного гармонами/социальными стериотипами персонажа/гражданку со стабильными источниками дохода и ...алга! По той же программе, что и на исторической Родине...

----------

Denli (17.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> А с чего Вы взяли, что оно разрушается, интернетов начитались?


А где нашей стране взять деньги на образование к 2013-2015?
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=52

----------


## Denli

> Собственно, не совсем понял, чем опыт Пемы ценен? Я так понимаю, что она вышла замуж и примерная домохозяйка при работающем местном муже, нет?


Вот и я про то толкую. Это ведь Шагдар ее все еще вопросами пытает...

А вы, куда, лыжи вострите? Я вот подумываю про Китай... язык китайский учить...

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вы, куда, лыжи вострите? Я вот подумываю про Китай... язык китайский учить...


(как только отъедем) сразу же отпишусь. но ничего экзотического помимо официальных иммиграционных программ (никаких Уругваев/Парагваев/Китаев)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А где нашей стране взять деньги на образование к 2013-2015?
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=52


Это, извините меня, желтая пресса и бред, тут еще где-то про остывание гольфстрима и мировой заговор Ротшильдов пейсали, ага.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> У меня уже сейчас голова болит о том, как давать ребенку образование...


А что это она у Вас болит? Вы же в процветающем Непале.

----------


## Шагдар

С Пемой Дролкар разговаривать трудно и временами неприятно. Но сам я выделывал кренделя и похлеще. Главное, что она практикует, и тоже буддист. В теме про воспитание Пема Дролкар дала важные и полезные ссылки, в том числе мне лично, здесь поделилась информацией по брачному контракту. Это тоже кому-нибудь пригодится, наверное. Пема Дролкар наш человек, и она на Пути.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Чем больше "сливок нации" уедет, тем лучше будут жить оставшиеся люди. Счастливого пути!

----------

Aion (17.02.2011), Raudex (18.02.2011), Стас Паркер (22.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

> (как только отъедем) сразу же отпишусь. но ничего экзотического помимо официальных иммиграционных программ (никаких Уругваев/Парагваев/Китаев)


А чем вам не нравится Китай? Вы все еще вспоминаете, как 10 лет назад все шутили, что в Китае только презервативы делать умеют? Те времена давно прошли: это передовая страна с развитой инфраструктурой - не Непал какой-нибудь там...

Вот вам фото небольшого провинциального городка Ченгду... (мы, кстати, оттуда тур начали делать в Лхасу через родину Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче)

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Это, извините меня, желтая пресса и бред, тут еще где-то про остывание гольфстрима и мировой заговор Ротшильдов пейсали, ага.


Вы всё-таки почитайте по ссылкам. 
Хотя бы только нашего министра природных ресурсов Трутнева: http://www.ng.ru/economics/2004-11-12/3_zapas.html

----------

Denli (22.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Граждане, на сегодняшний момент официальных и более-менее доступных (на общих основаниях) программ две: французский Квебек (Канада) и Австралия.

Если ваша практика успешна и божества вам помогут с лотереей USA Green Card, то еще Штаты.

Остальное, имхо, не заслуживает рассмотрения.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А чем вам не нравится Китай?[/COLOR]


В Китае мне не нравятся китайцы. Вы однозначно будете инородным элементом в этой стране  вне зависимости от времени, которые вы там проживете.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Это, извините меня, желтая пресса и бред, тут еще где-то про остывание гольфстрима и мировой заговор Ротшильдов пейсали, ага.





> Чем больше "сливок нации" уедет, тем лучше будут жить оставшиеся люди. Счастливого пути!


*to ALL в т.ч. Шагдар*:

----------


## Dondhup

В Выборге погода несколько отличается от Питерской  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Чем больше "сливок нации" уедет, тем лучше будут жить оставшиеся люди.


Я бы не был так уверен...

----------

Слава Эркин (17.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Граждане, на сегодняшний момент официальных и более-менее доступных (на общих основаниях) программ две: французский Квебек (Канада) и Австралия.
> 
> Если ваша практика успешна и божества вам помогут с лотереей USA Green Card...


Ни США ни Канада на мой взгляд не заслуживают внимания, хотя бы из-за драконовского трудового законодательства. 

Жизнь в Европе гораздо более похожа на человеческую. 

Но в случае и Европы, и Канады, и США мы будем находиться там на положении Таджиков в России: будем мусоршиками, посудомоями, таксистами и т.п. - деклассированными элементами, короче говоря.

Про Китай я дуамю потому, что там я буду человеком белым (не в смысле цвета кожи, а по статусу), там я могу найти человеческую квалифицированную работу и т.п. И совершенно не важно мне: будут меня любить тамошние работяги, или нет - подозреваю, что и в России они ко мне любви не питали. А вот то, что меня не пырнут ножом в подворотне вечером уверенность есть, и это очень отрадно. 

Про Австралию - надо думать: там какие специальности востребованы?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Собственно, не совсем понял, чем опыт Пемы ценен? Я так понимаю, что она вышла замуж и примерная домохозяйка при работающем местном муже, нет?
> 
> Эдак такой источник рассказов (только про Голландию) у меня прямо под боком! И вывод из таких замечательных историй один: к нам то он какое имеет отношение? Типо, "как посредством женитьбы/замужества отъехать за рубежи страны родной"?
> 
> Все просто: приводишь тело в форму, находишь озабоченного гармонами/социальными стериотипами персонажа/гражданку со стабильными источниками дохода и ...алга! По той же программе, что и на исторической Родине...


Вы правы. В моем опыте ничего ценного для других нет. Потому что этот опыт МОЙ. Это то, что я ПОСТРОИЛА  в своей жизни. К ВАМ это и вправду не имеет никакого отношения. И если бы Шагдар не развивал бы идиллическую мысль об идеальном буддийском поселении и далее об иммиграции, которая есть Земля Обетованная, я б вообще б молчала. МНЕ И ТАК ХОРОШО. Не потому что МУЖ, который еле-еле нас может прокормить, а на ЧП у нас денег не отложено.* А потому, что БУДДИЗМ, мой умный ум и умелые руки. И  в первую очередь опора на Учение и помощь моих драгоценных Учителей.* Я теперь могу в любом месте выжить - вы это прослушали? Мой муж ЗА МЕНЯ не может построить моего счастья. Иначе бы весь мир был бы полон счастливых и довольных жен. Хотя он редкий умница и исключительно добрый и сострадательный человек. И жутко умный+красивый :Smilie: 
А мы уже 20 лет прожили вместе помаленьку. Знаете, как "легко" сохранить семейный очаг ВЕЗДЕ в современном мире? :Smilie: 

Я вообще ничего не далала, чтоб уехать заграницу. Тело было в нормальной форме, чтоб пристроить его неплохо и в России, вот только ум и сердце не позволяли :Smilie:  Встретила мужа в Японии :Smilie:  И все сложилось почти само. А мир на страны я с детства не делю. Везде вижу одно и то же. Те же люди, с кармой и аффектами, лишь слегка разные местные стереотипы. Космополитка я :Smilie: 

Скажите, PampKin Head А Вы ПРОБОВАЛИ ВЫЙТИ ЗАМУЖ ЗА ИНОСТРАНЦА? :Smilie:  У меня много подруг, которые таким Макаром хотят враз решить свои проблемы. Как Вы думаете, у скольких это получается? :Smilie: 

Если нет ничего ценного в моих постах, думаю, их уже пора и убрать. МНЕ они уж точно не нужны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Если Вы живёте не в Сьерра-Леоне, то в принципе всё очень даже хорошо. Расслабьтесь, друзья.  :Wink:

----------

Леонид Ш (17.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2011), Стас Паркер (22.05.2012), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Пема Дролкар, я вот не шучу и не кривлю душой, когда говорю: Ваш выбор и путь действий *мудр*. Не обязательно искать мужа в деградирующей России, когда, точно так же, можно найти хорошего человека в благоприятной стране. Выйти замуж за иностранца - лучшее, что может сделать женщина в России. И хорошо, что Вы добавили здесь информации по брачному вопросу. Это может помочь другим нашим буддисткам обеспечить нормальное будущее своим детям.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> *to ALL в т.ч. Шагдар*:


Это не тролление, а искренняя позиция. Если не нравится страна, и считаете, что от физического перемещения в сансарном мире, измените свое существование к лучшему, то вперед, чемодан, вокзал, счастливого пути. Если людям противно и не комфортно где-то находиться, то они проецируют это во вне, что может отразиться на тех, кого все устраивает. Если они уедут туда, где, как они считают будет лучше, то и те, кто останется выиграют, как в психологическом плане, так и в материальном, ведь освободится жизненное пространство и рабочее место. Только уехав, многие продолжают и на новом месте стонать и поливать грязью страну, где родились - вот этого не нужно.

----------

Aion (17.02.2011), Ho Shim (19.02.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.02.2011), Кавамото (18.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2011), Сергей Ч (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Шагдар. Хотите я Вас шокирую? :Smilie:  Я вообще не считала нужным никогда искать себе мужа и выходить замуж. Я и ребенка-то не очень хотела заводить, но так получилось. Я никого не искала - ОН САМ ПРИШЕЛ. И привез меня в страну, где есть сильная буддийская община и доступны Учителя. Это лучшее, что со мной было можно сделать. Это не было даже и моим выбором. Это проявилась моя и его карма.

Я знаю тысячи несчастных женщин, внезависимости от их доходов, красоты и места обитания. И очень мало удовлетворенных и счастливых - САМСАРА, САМСАРА, *САМСАРА!!!!* 

Лучшее, что может сделать женщина(мужчина, ЖС) - это НАКОПИТЬ ЗАСЛУГИ ДЛЯ ВСТРЕЧИ С УЧЕНИЕМ. Если она уже с ним встретилась - замуж выходить за кого-то в России или заграницей - СОВЕРШЕННО НЕОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО, если это само кармически не произойдет.

Ну когда Вы начнете мыслить в буддийских категориях, а, Шагдар? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Про Австралию - надо думать: там какие специальности востребованы?


|На сайте, на который ссылался Памкин, есть список.

Высококласные программисты нужны (это то, что мне интересно).

Но должен быть стаж большой (6 лет полный рабочий день минимум).

На самом деле нужно смотреть как где с Дхармой.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А с чего Вы взяли, что оно разрушается, интернетов начитались? В России бесплатное среднее образование, гарантировано законодательно. В этом году, выделяются из бюджета миллиарды рублей (10,5) на школьную инфраструктуру, ремонт и т.п. Решаются вопросы, с пресечением незаконных поборов с родителей руководством школ.
> "- *Государство будет на 100 процентов финансировать школы.* И ремонт, и образование. 
> - Нельзя это вешать на родителей - не все занимаются бизнесом, кто-то работает в бюджетных организациях." ВВП


Ой, Вульф, сразу видно, что страшно далеки Вы от народа.  :Big Grin:  Простой например. Срок жизни школьной парты по нормативу 10 лет. Срок гарантии производителя - год. Через 3 года парта при всех подлатках выходит из строя вусмерть. Деньги на замену школе выделятся только по истечении 10 лет. государство свои обязательства выполнило, но в школе почему-то разруха.

Могу таких же примеров привести с учебниками и учебными программами. Образование в России не разрушается. а давно уже разрушено.

----------

Denli (17.02.2011), Secundus (18.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ой, Вульф, сразу видно, что страшно далеки Вы от народа.  Простой например. Срок жизни школьной парты по нормативу 10 лет. Срок гарантии производителя - год. Через 3 года парта при всех подлатках выходит из строя вусмерть. Деньги на замену школе выделятся только по истечении 10 лет. государство свои обязательства выполнило, но в школе почему-то разруха.
> 
> Могу таких же примеров привести с учебниками и учебными программами. Образование в России не разрушается. а давно уже разрушено.


Я учился в советской школе, в почти миллионном городе, парты у нас не меняли ни разу за 10 лет, более того в некоторых классах партам было по 30 лет, и за ними еще сидела моя мать. А разруха, она в  головах.

----------

Raudex (18.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Школьное образование в упадке везде :Frown: 

И в то ж время, отдельные дети как-то умудряются отлично выучиться, и их родители находят совершенно простые и недорогие решения для этого :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), Леонид Ш (17.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это, извините меня, желтая пресса и бред, тут еще где-то про остывание гольфстрима и мировой заговор Ротшильдов пейсали, ага.


Мой дорогой друг, давно уже во всем мире установлено, что образование является глубоко убыточной отраслью. Правда в некоторых странах, типа Великобритании, народ догадывается, что если школы не содержать, то на какой-то момент придется содержать какое-нибудь другое государство, которое озаботилось своевременным сохранением уровня образования. Потому там существуют программы социальной ответственности местного бизнеса и общин. В России ни общин, ни социально ответственного бизнеса, ни бюджета не имеется. Ну за исключением некоторых регионов, типа Ханты-Мансийского АО. Так что денег на образование в РФ нет и не будет. не надо тешить себя иллюзиями

----------

Secundus (18.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А где нашей стране взять деньги на образование к 2013-2015?
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=52



http://goo.gl/15tEF а не надо в нашей (раздел *Образование*)




> Про Австралию - надо думать: там какие специальности востребованы?


http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener.../whats-new.htm
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...ent-review.pdf
http://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2010L01318 (здесь общий список; для получения спонсорства штата надо смотреть уточненные списки на сайтах соответствующих штатов)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Да уж, в Канаде, наверно, хорошо жить. Вроде как, там живет сестра ЕС Сакья Тринзина.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я учился в советской школе, в почти миллионном городе, парты у нас не меняли ни разу за 10 лет, более того в некоторых классах партам было по 30 лет, и за ними еще сидела моя мать. А разруха, она в  головах.


Уважаемый, давайте не будем со мной спорить, поскольку я занимался проблемой оснащения российских школ и знаю на личном опыте про состояние дел. Ваша мама. вероятно, училась за партой Эрисмана, которая делалась из массива дерева, а не за комплектом ШК-85, изготовленного из ржавой трубы и самого дешевого ДСП с экономией на кромке, пластике, крепежа и всем, чем только можно.

Знаете, когда у Вас на плече рыдает учительница из обычной муниципальной школы, за то, что Вы ей в класс подарили комплект нормальных регулируемых итальянских парт - это зрелище не для слабонервных

----------

Гойко (18.02.2011), Слава Эркин (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Если Вы живёте не в Сьерра-Леоне, то в принципе всё очень даже хорошо. Расслабьтесь, друзья.


Мой одногруппник по монгольскому университету служил в Сьера-Лионе миротворцем.
Приехал и сказал - у нас здесь рай, Доржо.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (17.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Уважаемый, давайте не будем со мной спорить, поскольку я занимался проблемой оснащения российских школ и знаю на личном опыте про состояние дел. Ваша мама. вероятно, училась за партой Эрисмана, которая делалась из массива дерева, а не за комплектом ШК-85, изготовленного из ржавой трубы и самого дешевого ДСП с экономией на кромке, пластике, крепежа и всем, чем только можно.
> 
> Знаете, когда у Вас на плече рыдает учительница из обычной муниципальной школы, за то, что Вы ей в класс подарили комплект нормальных регулируемых итальянских парт - это зрелище не для слабонервных


Я с Вами не спорю. Жизнь тяжелая штука. Но, повторюсь, что проблемы в головах. По вопросу эмиграции, у Вас какое мнение, бежать или оставаться?
UPD По поводу сельских школ. В послевоенные годы, во многих сельских школах даже бумаги и чернил не было. У меня родственники грифелями на газетных листах буквы выводили. А разруху в нашей стране после развала СССР, приватизации и беспредела 90х, вполне можно сравнить с послевоенными годами.

----------


## PampKin Head

По части Канады хорошо послушать для общего представления: http://pax.rpod.ru/ (с момента заезда товарища Фритоника на обучение)

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я с Вами не спорю. Жизнь тяжелая штука. Но, повторюсь, что проблемы в головах. По вопросу эмиграции, у Вас какое мнение, бежать или оставаться?


Не, Вы. конечно можете поспорить, кто ж Вам мешает. даже пофантазировать на тему "Российское государство отказалось от проекта в Сочи и перенаправило средства на то, чтобы переоснастить российские школы, в которых по официальной статистике уровень оснащенности составляет 30%"

Мой патриотизм за последнее время дал очень серьезную трещину.

----------


## Айвар

Отечество нам ... интернет
На дворе уж системный кризис и все эти правительства и границы это архипережиток, не говоря уж о том что накладно и гонит всех в пропасть.

----------


## Буль

> Через 3 года парта при всех подлатках выходит из строя вусмерть.


 :EEK!:  Что там у вас за терминаторы в школу ходят?

----------

Леонид Ш (17.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Отечество нам ... интернет
> На дворе уж системный кризис и все эти правительства и границы это архипережиток, не говоря уж о том что накладно и гонит всех в пропасть.


Не читайте после обеда желтых сайтов  :Smilie:

----------


## Шагдар

> Если они уедут туда, где, как они считают будет лучше, то и те, кто останется выиграют, как в психологическом плане, так и в материальном, ведь освободится жизненное пространство и рабочее место.


Уже оставил Вам и Вашим детям своё первое рабочее место:
http://pics.livejournal.com/anest_doc/pic/00001a6a
Чудесная работа. Уголовная ответственность за любую ошибку, а зарплата как у любого необразованного уборщика, рискующего только увольнением. Стали ли Вы от этого счастливее? Мне действительно интересно. 
Конечно, Вы скажете, что чем больше врачей переучится, и уйдёт в другие сферы, тем больше будет зарплата у оставшихся. А вот нет. В тучные 2000-е, когда бюджет ломился от нефтяных доходов, ничего не изменилось. Если Вас всё устраивает, исполать. Вот только кто лечить Вас будет, если заболеете? 
Чтоб не было иллюзий, что хороший врач-де зарабатывает больше, рейтинг с комментариями: http://www.med-otzyv.ru/zarplata-vrachey 
Качество лечения, естественно, стремится к уровню оплаты. 
Россия страна неплохая, в сравнении с Сомали. Только здоровье нужно тут, реально, богатырское - чтоб никогда с бомж-медициной не столкнуться. А другой не будет, как показывает опыт последних 20 лет. Желаю здоровья!

----------

Denli (17.02.2011), Fyodor (17.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Россия страна неплохая, в сравнении с Сомали.


Таки есть к чему стремиться российской колониальной администрации; не доработали, не допилили... Мешает большой запас прочности советской инфраструктуры и т.д. и т.п.

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Уже оставил Вам и Вашим детям своё первое рабочее место:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/anest_doc/pic/00001a6a
> Чудесная работа. Уголовная ответственность за любую ошибку, а зарплата как у любого необразованного уборщика, рискующего только увольнением. Стали ли Вы от этого счастливее? Мне действительно интересно. 
> Конечно, Вы скажете, что чем больше врачей переучится, и уйдёт в другие сферы, тем больше будет зарплата у оставшихся. А вот нет. В тучные 2000-е, когда бюджет ломился от нефтяных доходов, ничего не изменилось. Если Вас всё устраивает, исполать. Вот только кто лечить Вас будет, если заболеете? 
> Чтоб не было иллюзий, что хороший врач-де зарабатывает больше, рейтинг с комментариями: http://www.med-otzyv.ru/zarplata-vrachey Качество лечения, естественно, стремится к уровню оплаты. 
> Россия страна неплохая, в сравнении с Сомали. Только здоровье нужно тут, реально, богатырское - чтоб никогда с бомж-медициной не столкнуться. А другой не будет, как показывает опыт последних 20 лет. Желаю здоровья!


Чтобы мы получили бесплатное образование, медицину и счастливое детство, несколько поколений гибло на войне и поднимало страну из послевоенной разрухи иногда за краюху хлеба. Этот задел разрушен и протрачен, по закону сохранения энергии, ничего просто так из ниоткуда не берется. Чтобы жить в доме, его нужно построить. Не стоит забывать, что сейчас везде капитализм, не хотите работать за 5000 руб. специалистом, всегда есть возможность работать за пару штук зеленых, мойщиком толчков в зарубежной больнице, ведь специалистов там своих хватает. Если же нет моральных ограничений, и большая тяга к материальному благополучию, то при капитализме можно быстро подняться и за рубежом и в России.
Мне же как буддисту, давно не интересно материальное благосостояние, пару картофелин и луковица, или чашки риса в день, мне достаточно.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что там у вас за терминаторы в школу ходят?


Если Вы возьмете требуемую санобработку помещений по СанПиН 2.4.2.576-96 и примените к той мебели, которой оснащают сейчас школы, то вполне себе поймете, что там даже Мистер Стекло развалит конструкцию. В школах не то, что раз в месяц проводить генеральную уборку боятся, просто влажной тряпкой парту стараются не протирать. Срок службы парты - это статистика российских производителей школьной мебели ("Школьный мир", "Росметалл", "Светоч") Правда они это стараются не афишировать.

----------

Буль (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Безусловно, могут быть серьёзные причины оставаться здесь, в России: если жить в Калмыкии, в Бурятии, в одной из двух столиц, где есть Учителя и их общины. Это не то, что я оспариваю.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Безусловно, могут быть серьёзные причины оставаться здесь, в России: если жить в Калмыкии, в Бурятии, в одной из двух столиц, где есть Учителя и их общины. Это не то, что я оспариваю.


Но Вы как-бы хотите найти буддизм там, где найти его маловероятно. Если уж искать Дхарму, то в традиционных буддийских странах: Индия, Непал, Китай, Корея, Япония, Тайланд, Вьетнам, Бирма, Шри-Ланка. 
Не понятен также принцип Вашего поиска буддийской общины. У Вас в традиции написанно гелуг, а общину Вы ищете любую, лишь бы буддийскую. Гелуг у нас в России как раз есть в Калмыкии, Бурятии и Туве.

----------

Буль (17.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Безусловно, могут быть серьёзные причины оставаться здесь, в России: если жить в Калмыкии, в Бурятии, в одной из двух столиц, где есть Учителя и их общины. Это не то, что я оспариваю.


Кхм... А зачем вот такая территориальная близость Учителей? (крамольный вопрос, конечно же)




> Не стоит забывать, что сейчас везде капитализм, не хотите работать за 5000 руб. специалистом, всегда есть возможность работать за пару штук зеленых, мойщиком толчков в зарубежной больнице


Вот что: что мыть толчки, что грести гавно лопатой за свиньями (что промоутится часто у нас как возврат к природе и зачотный дауншифтинг некоторыми на БФ), большой разницы нет (а отходы жизнедеятельности свиней - оне ядреные, не то что конский или коровий навоз; после всего этого  "единения с природой и простой жизни" толчки покажутся легким отдохновением)... И иногда лучше иметь возможность мыть толчки, чем не иметь вообще никакой!

+ как буддист, что вы имеете против мытья толчков?




> Мне же как буддисту, давно не интересно материальное благосостояние, пару картофелин и луковица, или чашки риса в день, мне достаточно


Наверное еще бы неплохо газ/дрова, вода и чтобы налогов не выставляли за недвижимость... + все эти киргизские песни акынов из Саратова хороши, пока не понадобилась реальная медицинская помощь. Зайдя в аптеку и пообщавшись с врачами, "чашко рисо" сразу будет смотреться немного в другом свете.

Про срочную хирургию и всякое такое и вспоминать не хочется...

    Ты чавой-то сам не свой,
     Не румяный, не живой!..
     Али швед под Петербургом,
     Али турок под Москвой?..

     Съешь осиновой коры --
     И взбодришься до поры:
     Чай, не химия какая,
     Чай, природные дары!

     В ейном соке, генерал,
     Есть полезный минерал,--
     От него из генералов
     Ни один не помирал!.
...
Захворала -- не беда!
     Съешь лягушку из пруда!
     Нет надежней медицины,
     Чем природная среда!
...
Спробуй заячий помет!
     Он -- ядреный! Он проймет!
     И куды целебней меду,
     Хоть по вкусу и не мед.

     Он на вкус хотя и крут,
     И с него, бывает, мрут,
     Но какие выживают --
     Те до старости живут!..

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.02.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Для сельских жителей, имеющих опыт ухода за животными: многие украинцы работают на свинофермах в Дании. Хороший способ уехать из РФ. Сельское хозяйство целенаправленно поддерживают в Беларуси, где все говорят по-русски (прекрасная страна для сельской жизни, если не сравнивать с урожайностью в Уругвае).


Урожайность в Уругвае развивали израильтяне, а в Белоруссии...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Наверное еще бы неплохо газ/дрова, вода и чтобы налогов не выставляли за недвижимость...


... и интернет, чтобы на БФ общаться также не интересен  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шагдар

> Мне же как буддисту, давно не интересно материальное благосостояние, пару картофелин и луковица, или чашки риса в день, мне достаточно.


Это говорит о глубине и силе Вашей практики. Такой подход - не критикую. 
Если же у Вас появятся дети, может быть, Вас заинтересует Беларусь. Это транзитная страна, логистика там основная дисциплина, и водители очень нужны. 
http://nnm.ru/blogs/hizhnyaka/chto_n...ya_v_belarusi/
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-30275/
http://kp.ru/daily/24344/534140/
http://kp.ru/daily/24345/534705/
http://blogi.vitebsk.biz/norske/718/
Уважаю Вашу готовность строить Россию с "нуля": это Ваш выбор и Ваше право. Что касается лично меня, моего несовершенного понимания - я не верю в Россию (за исключением нескольких регионов). Потому что родился в провинции, как и Вы, и успел поработать в глубинке. Мне всё-таки кажется,  деградация необратима. И отмена бесплатного образования окончательно уничтожит возможность (пусть даже и самого отдалённого) возрождения. А вот у Беларуси с Украиной остаются шансы на успех. Успех это не то, чтобы богатство. Это разумные правила жизни, стабильность и возможность развития, в том числе условия для духовного роста. Россия превращается в Нигерию политически: это бы ничего, но ведь она не превратится в Нигерию климатически. Растёт риск голода, смерти от холода: перемена места жительства становится вопросом выживания. Но я могу ошибаться.
Пусть правы окажетесь Вы, и Россия достигнет расцвета и процветания!

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... и интернет, чтобы на БФ общаться также не интересен


Дык, будет азбукой морзе фонарем Куру Хунгу семафорить, а тот уже будет репостить по нужным ресурсам...

"От так и живем на миске риса" (с)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не, ну на самом-то деле идею поселения я давно предлагал. Теоретически это даже осуществимо. Каратуев же как-то свой центр содержит. Вопрос в том, где столько денег, а главное воли найти. Я уже стольким людям показал больницу в поселке, как площадку для центра тибетской медицины + легкий пансионат... но ведь довлеет идея кустарничества + как только речь заходит о том, что это на что-то надо поднимать народ как-то растворяется в Сияющей Пустоте.   :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, какие проблемы то с поселением здесь? Предлагали же ученики Чоки Нима Ринпоче покупать участки и строиться вокруг будущего центра километрах в ста от Москвы...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну если пансионат, который они периодически снимают выкупать - то да. В противном случае смысла никакого.  Чем кормиться? Молитвами о процветании спонсоров?

Хотя и опыт Кунпенлинга показывает, что не все так просто.

----------


## Шагдар

> Но Вы как-бы хотите найти буддизм там, где найти его маловероятно. Если уж искать Дхарму, то в традиционных буддийских странах: Индия, Непал, Китай, Корея, Япония, Тайланд, Вьетнам, Бирма, Шри-Ланка. 
> Не понятен также принцип Вашего поиска буддийской общины. У Вас в традиции написанно гелуг, а общину Вы ищете любую, лишь бы буддийскую. Гелуг у нас в России как раз есть в Калмыкии, Бурятии и Туве.


Гелуг это философская школа, пропедевтическая традиция, которая помогает мне в битве со своими "тараканами", и монастырская система, её сохраняющая. Что касается линий передачи практик, они принадлежат всем школам, и не ограничены только Гелуг. Чже Цонкапа показывал единство Учения (Сутры и Тантры): конечно, я с этим согласен, и верю в единство на уровне сущности. В Бурятии проживает великий Учитель, не сильно известный, имеющий общего Гуру с Е.С. Далай-Ламой (Линга Ринпоче) и рекомендуемый Е.С. Далай-Ламой для жителей России: Ело (Еше Лодой) Ринпоче. Было бы безумием писать, что нет смысла жить рядом с ним, это большая удача. 
Если же случилось жить вдали от Гуру, или заставляют обстоятельства (потребность дать детям нормальное образование) - конечно лучше жить среди буддистов и в контакте с ними. В частности, это один из факторов семейного буддийского воспитания. Конкретная община или школа, в этом плане, не важны (не культ Шугдена ведь). 
В Бурятии для меня нет работы, кроме медицинской. На 5000 не сумею прокормить семью. Боюсь, бесплатные школы будут уничтожены и там. Это конкретная причина, почему я не в Бурятии. Мои профессии и навыки (вне медицины) связаны с большими городами. Возможность переезда в каждую из перечисленных Вами стран старался изучить, в том числе здесь. Пришёл к выводу, что количество моих препятствий не уменьшится, а только возрастёт. Для меня более разумно держаться больших городов СНГ.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это говорит о глубине и силе Вашей практики. Такой подход - не критикую.


Скорее о пофигизме  :Smilie: 




> Уважаю Вашу готовность строить Россию с "нуля": это Ваш выбор и Ваше право. Что касается лично меня, моего несовершенного понимания - я не верю в Россию (за исключением нескольких регионов). Потому что родился в провинции, как и Вы, и успел поработать в глубинке. Мне всё-таки кажется,  деградация необратима.


Я не призываю всех к усердному строительству. И не являюсь ура-патриотом. Скорее против сгущения красок и распространения упаднических настроений. Более того, возможно сам уеду из России, но не на заработки в процветающую страну, а для практики в одну из буддийских стран.




> И отмена бесплатного образования окончательно уничтожит возможность (пусть даже и самого отдалённого) возрождения.


Зачем Вы распространяете неподтвержденные слухи? Не планируется отмены бесплатного образования.




> А вот у Беларуси с Украиной остаются шансы на успех. Успех это не то, чтобы богатство. Это разумные правила жизни, стабильность и возможность развития, в том числе условия для духовного роста.


Беларусь и Украина, живут за счет транзита нефти и газа из России  :Wink: 




> Россия превращается в Нигерию политически: это бы ничего, но ведь она не превратится в Нигерию климатически. Растёт риск голода, смерти от холода: перемена места жительства становится вопросом выживания. Но я могу ошибаться.
> Пусть правы окажетесь Вы, и Россия достигнет расцвета и процветания!


Опять Вы на пустом месте раздуваете панику, и тиражируете слухи, распространяемые на желтых сайтах интернета. Т.е. льете воду на чужую мельницу. Поверьте, тот кто эти слухи создает, не заинтересован в благополучии России сто процентно.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И иногда лучше иметь возможность мыть толчки, чем не иметь вообще никакой!
> + как буддист, что вы имеете против мытья толчков?


Ничего не имею против. Но пока имею возможность зарабатывать деньги иными способами, и ни на что не жалуюсь.




> Наверное еще бы неплохо газ/дрова, вода и чтобы налогов не выставляли за недвижимость... + все эти киргизские песни акынов из Саратова хороши, пока не понадобилась реальная медицинская помощь. Зайдя в аптеку и пообщавшись с врачами, "чашко рисо" сразу будет смотреться немного в другом свете.
> 
> Про срочную хирургию и всякое такое и вспоминать не хочется...


С моим образом жизни, у меня получается откладывать деньги. Так что не беспокойтесь за мое здоровье. У меня достаточное количество средств отложено на черный день.

----------


## Шагдар

> Беларусь и Украина, живут за счет транзита нефти и газа из России


Не совсем. На Украине есть сталелитейная промышленность и нашли сланцевый газ, Беларусь производит калийные удобрения и обрабатывает в Мозыре нефть из Венесуэлы. Да, без транзитной нефти будет худо (особенно Украине). Но не конец. Так же, программа Восточного партнёрства не даст умереть с голоду. В отдалённой перспективе, лет через 25, обе эти страны могут даже войти в ЕС. Они нужны Европе по демографическим соображениям (если искать, "кому выгодно"). Что же касается России, знаю отрасль, которая пошла в рост, не будучи связана с нефтью. Захоронение радиоактивных отходов и материалов (благо пустые пространства позволяют). Одна беда: эта отрасль не требует столько рабочих рук, сколько людей живёт в России. Лишним придётся перейти на натуральное хозяйство, очевидно. А климат-то похуже Уругвая. И количество бывших зеков, с особыми представлениями о жизни - рекордное на Земле (каждый 4-й мужчина). Как рекордно и потребление алкоголя.

----------

Denli (17.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Чем больше "сливок нации" уедет, тем лучше будут жить оставшиеся люди. Счастливого пути!


Боюсь попасть под Ваш острый язык, но...
Не все, но в основном уезжают люди хорошие, образованные. Соколько учёных, хороших врачей, людей искусства уехало? Да, у всех своя карма, но мы её не знаем. Человеку, особенно семьянину, особенно с детьми свойственно искать хорошей жизни себе и своим близким ( за которых он(она) взял ответственность ) как он (она) это понимают. И я не говарю о бюргерской комфортности. Все мы хотим быть счастливыми. И понятно, что в одних условиях это чуть легче чем в других, разумеется без гарантий.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), Secundus (18.02.2011), Буль (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Боюсь попасть под Ваш острый язык, но...
> Не все, но в основном уезжают люди хорошие, образованные. Соколько учёных, хороших врачей, людей искусства уехало? Да, у всех своя карма, но мы её не знаем. Человеку, особенно семьянину, особенно с детьми свойственно искать хорошей жизни себе и своим близким ( за которых он(она) взял ответственность ) как он (она) это понимают. И я не говарю о бюргерской комфортности. Все мы хотим быть счастливыми. И понятно, что в одних условиях это чуть легче чем в других, разумеется без гарантий.


Не попадете, т.к. я не осуждаю тех кто уехал. Говорю, лишь о том, что сансара, она везде, и не обязательно там, окажется лучше чем здесь. 
Единственно неприятно, когда некоторые, удачно устроившиеся за рубежом, начинают поливать грязью страну, где они родились и выросли, считая себя "сливками общества", "умами и совестью нации" и т.п., а оставшихся - стадом быдла. Но с точки зрения психологии, это все объяснимо, и причины этого явления в принципе ясны.

----------

Буль (17.02.2011), Слава Эркин (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Граждане, на сегодняшний момент официальных и более-менее доступных (на общих основаниях) программ две: французский Квебек (Канада) и Австралия.
> 
> Если ваша практика успешна и божества вам помогут с лотереей USA Green Card, то еще Штаты.
> 
> Остальное, имхо, не заслуживает рассмотрения.


Всех буддистов России еврейской нацианальности, коих на БФ не мало, преглашаю в Израиль!!! Тут тоже не всё гладко, но НЕТ борьбы за материальное выживание.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Вы распространяете неподтвержденные слухи? Не планируется отмены бесплатного образования.


Давайте подождём 2013 года и посмотрим, кто оказался прав? Я за то, что в 2013 школьное образование по физике, алгебре и геометрии станет платным. Потому, что без нефти не будет денег в бюджете на содержание школ: а уже идёт падение добычи нефти Югры, на основных месторождениях. Есть и другая нефть, но она нерентабельна (или не создана инфраструктура, или она богата парафинами). Сейчас Россия планетарный лидер по добыче нефти: но не по её запасам. Очень быстрым будет сокращение разведанных и подготовленных ещё в СССР запасов нефти, как и запасов уренгойского газа, которые судорожно выжимаются, как лимон. Не зря основная масса денег была выведена из России в 2008, а в этом году ожидается нулевой приток капитала. К 2015 и квартиры в цене упадут: ведь стоимость любых активов в России обеспечивается, в конце-концов, запасами углеводородов. Буду рад, если я ошибаюсь, и дела у страны пойдут в гору. Я России зла не желаю, сам тут живу, вместе со всеми родственниками. Давайте просто подождём 2013 года и посмотрим, что случится с бесплатным школьным образованием.

----------


## Aion

> И я не говарю о бюргерской комфортности.


Ага, уезжают чисто по идейным соображениям. Свободы хочется, да и в алфавите русском слишком много букав... :Cool:

----------

Леонид Ш (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Всех буддистов России еврейской нацианальности, коих на БФ не мало, преглашаю в Израиль!!! Тут тоже не всё гладко, но НЕТ борьбы за материальное выживание.


Проблема в том, что "Закон о возвращении" не предоставляет права на репатриацию изменившим религии предков. 
Поблажка делается только атеистам и агностикам. Буддисты не пройдут... (Я не еврей, но знаю.)

----------


## Шагдар

> Ага, уезжают чисто по идейным соображениям.


У меня шесть друзей и приятелей за 15 лет убили, а у Вас?
Идея в том, что вся эта агрессия и массовая злоба - не нужна.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Всех буддистов России еврейской нацианальности, коих на БФ не мало, преглашаю в Израиль!!! Тут тоже не всё гладко, но НЕТ борьбы за материальное выживание.


А про активно формирующийся вокруг Израиля, арабо-исламский халифат Вы что думаете? После проходящей сейчас в арабских странах, череды переворотов, думаете к власти придут либерально настроенные правительства, горячо любящие Израиль? Америка, если еще не слила, то точно сольет Израиль, т.к. руководствуется только меркантильными интересами. Поэтому не торопитесь звать людей в место возможного ТВД, в самое ближайшее время.

----------


## Aion

> У меня шесть друзей и приятелей за 15 лет убили, а у Вас?


Сочувствую, но у меня ни одного...

----------

Леонид Ш (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> У меня шесть друзей и приятелей за 15 лет убили, а у Вас?
> Идея в том, что вся эта агрессия и массовая злоба - не нужна.


Кровавая гэбня, или криминал? Если криминал, то США по этим показателям фору даст. Там в некоторые районы, даже среди бела дня лучше не попадать.
Ни у меня, ни у моих многочисленных родственников, ни у множества моих друзей и товарищей, ни у их друзей, ни кого не убили.

----------


## Legba

> Проблема в том, что "Закон о возвращении" не предоставляет права на репатриацию изменившим религии предков. 
> Поблажка делается только атеистам и агностикам. Буддисты не пройдут... (Я не еврей, но знаю.)


Позвольте, а буддисты уже НЕ атеисты? (да и "гностиками" их не назовешь  :Smilie: ).

Мне почему-то кажется, что разговор ни о чем.
Если некто обладает превосходными качествами - как специалист или как бизнесмен - он везде устроится. Если же качества посредственные - сложно надеяться, что они где-то будут востребованы более, чем здесь.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Ага, уезжают чисто по идейным соображениям. Свободы хочется, да и в алфавите русском слишком много букав...


Свободы для себя и своих детей хочется всем!
Меня увезли в 18 лет. Я сопративлялся как мог, но от родителей не убежал. Сегодня мне 39 и я каждого 3-его декабря звоню родителям и благодарю  их за то что привезли меня и младшую сестру сюда, а, точнее, увезли от туда.

----------

Aion (17.02.2011), PampKin Head (17.02.2011), Secundus (18.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Всех буддистов России еврейской нацианальности, коих на БФ не мало, преглашаю в Израиль!!! Тут тоже не всё гладко, но НЕТ борьбы за материальное выживание.


По-хорошему завидую. Земля Обетованная, да и только!  :Smilie:

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Позвольте, а буддисты уже НЕ атеисты? (да и "гностиками" их не назовешь ).
> 
> Мне почему-то кажется, что разговор ни о чем.
> Если некто обладает превосходными качествами - как специалист или как бизнесмен - он везде устроится. Если же качества посредственные - сложно надеяться, что они где-то будут востребованы более, чем здесь.


Дело в базовых возможностях. Я не знаток Русской действительности, но если в семье работают и муж и жена пусть на самых обыкновенных работах и у нух нет простой машины, простой возможности покупать еду не глядя сколько она стоит, простой возможности оплатить своим детям кружки, часные уроки, компъютер с нормальными возможностями и т.д. , то это НЕ нормальная ситуация. Человек не должен вкалывать что бы сводить концы с концами. Материальное выживание занимает много душевных сил...

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), Secundus (18.02.2011), Доржик (17.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Там ещё члены их семей упомянуты в том самом законе... Кои могут быть какой— угодно национальности... 




> Всех буддистов России еврейской нацианальности, коих на БФ не мало, преглашаю в Израиль!!! Тут тоже не всё гладко, но НЕТ борьбы за материальное выживание.




... from mobile ...

----------


## Слава Эркин

> А про активно формирующийся вокруг Израиля, арабо-исламский халифат Вы что думаете? После проходящей сейчас в арабских странах, череды переворотов, думаете к власти придут либерально настроенные правительства, горячо любящие Израиль? Америка, если еще не слила, то точно сольет Израиль, т.к. руководствуется только меркантильными интересами. Поэтому не торопитесь звать людей в место возможного ТВД, в самое ближайшее время.


Я не знаю что такое ТВД, но это жизнь в сансаре, гарантий нет. Ни на что!

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я не знаю что такое ТВД, но это жизнь в сансаре, гарантий нет. Ни на что!


ТВД - театр военных действий. Да, и я об этом, что все зависит от кармы каждого человека. В том же Израиле, хорошо жить евреям, но очень плохо палестинцам. Т.е. одна и та же географическая точка, для одних земля обетованная, а для других концлагерь.

----------


## PampKin Head

Какие бы не были окружающие арабские правительства, но жить в радиоактивной пустыне оне просто не смогут...

Израильтяне в печи больше не пойдут... Так что каждый араб, если что, свои килотонны получит по полной программе.

... from mobile ...

----------

Secundus (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

Израильские кабуци - идеальная форма поселения, вот бы их опыт, да в каждой стране, чем не идеальные условия для занятий буддизмом ...

----------

Aion (17.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Родился и вырос в СССР (респект и уважуха), в г...раше (ака Эрефия, страна рабов, страна господ) — как бы... на ПМЖ. )

... from mobile ...

----------

Denli (17.02.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> ТВД - театр военных действий. Да, и я об этом, что все зависит от кармы каждого человека. В том же Израиле, хорошо жить евреям, но очень плохо палестинцам. Т.е. одна и та же географическая точка, для одних земля обетованная, а для других концлагерь.


Уважаемый, Вы понятия не имеете о чём говорите, по поваду кому и как.
Очень нехотелось бы политинформацией заниматься на БФ :Wink:

----------

Gaza (18.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> У меня шесть друзей и приятелей за 15 лет убили, а у Вас?


Подождите до старости -- они ещё и умирать начнут. Куда тогда поедете?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Именно это является главной причиной, почему я не верю в Россию и хотел бы отсюда уехать. Это главная проблема: она целиком сосредоточена в умах (в том числе, в моём собственном уме, у меня точно такая же карма). Здесь господствует клеша зависти/презрительности. Человек ненавидит того, кто успешней - а стоит ему самому оказаться вверху, с удовольствием плюёт вниз. Презрительная недоброжелательность и внутренняя напряжённость, ожидание подвоха - типичное состояние. Оно становится очевидным для каждого, если на время уехать куда-нибудь за рубеж, а потом самолётом вернуться обратно. Вибрация недружелюбия и напряжённости сразу же бьёт по мозгам. Возникает отчётливое понимание атмосферы, привычной и потому незаметной. Это не объясняется бедностью. Это то, что её создаёт здесь, в России. И я тоже здесь не исключение - иначе бы здесь не родился, конечно.


Кармическое восприятие мира вокруг, атмосфера, формируется внутри нашего ума. О чем я уже не раз говорил. Вокруг меня, добрые, отзывчивые люди, нет вокруг меня ни завистников, ни презирающих недоброжелателей, не убили никого опять же... Вроде живем с Вами в один исторический отрезок времени, в одной стране, а такие разные картинки окружающего мира, у меня и у Вас получаются. Буддизм учит менять себя, и тогда поменяется мир вокруг. А если Вы останетесь прежним, поменяв лишь локацию, то все свое Вы возьмете с собой на новое место. Может потому и кидаются какашками, те кто уехал, страна поменялась, а мировосприятие осталось прежним. Подумайте над этим.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (17.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2011), Сергей Ч (17.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Уважаемый, Вы понятия не имеете о чём говорите, по поваду кому и как.
> Очень нехотелось бы политинформацией заниматься на БФ


Да, расскажите нам, как прекрасно живут люди в ПА, наверное куда лучше, чем титульная нация Израиля.

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Если криминал, то США по этим показателям фору даст. Там в некоторые районы, даже среди бела дня лучше не попадать.


Там в некоторые районы лучше не попадать, а у нас в некоторых районах можно сравнительно безопасно жить. США по этим показателям фору не дают, потому что есть статистика количества убийств на 100 000 населения: 
Россия - 29.7
Ирак - 6.7
Украина - 6.35
США - 5.62
Канада - 1.86
Германия - 0.88 
Картинку можно видеть здесь: 
http://protest.ru/category/tegi-stati/statistika
Да, в США больше зеков, но сидят нелегальные иммигранты. В России больше  процент заключённых к общему количеству граждан, тут наша страна лидер (хотя, возможно, в планетарном рейтинге не учитывалась КНДР). Ментальное состояние здесь тоже не ахти (попасть-то в заключение может каждый, сколько врачей сидит за ошибки - а в США , например, за ошибки не сажают, только лишают лицензии или портят good standing).

----------

Gaza (18.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

Шагдар, похоже, что Вы ищете что-то подобное:

http://www.thesiddharthaschool.org.au/

Это один из проектов Дзонгсара Кенце Ринпоче. И это Австралия.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), PampKin Head (17.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Именно это является главной причиной, почему я не верю в Россию и хотел бы отсюда уехать.


А откуда исходит мысль пришибиться, надеясь на авось в дом, в который Вас не звали и тянуться к куску, который пекли не для Вас?

----------


## Шагдар

> А откуда исходит мысль пришибиться, надеясь на авось в дом, в который Вас не звали и тянуться к куску, который пекли не для Вас?


Из чтения подобных сообщений, нет?

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Из чтения подобных сообщений, нет?


Мои сообщения заставляют Вас претендовать на чужой хлеб?
Вы не считаете такое желание аморальным?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

По работе пришлось поездить по районам, криминал, убийства, пьянство, безработица, мелкие зарплаты в три тысячи, учительницы собирают коноплю на полях на продажу и т.д. и т.п. Да и в городе безработица. Центр занятости забит безработными. Реально если бы была у людей возможность то половина бы народа сразу уехала куда-нибудь в более благополучные места.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Слишком криминала много

http://baikal-daily.ru/news/20/

http://tvcom-tv.ru/news/18/

----------

Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Свободы для себя и своих детей хочется всем!


Россия символически связана со знаком Водолея. Водолей же обусловливает первое слово всем известного слогана _свобода-равенство-братство_. Так что со свободой у нас всё в порядке (Ленин в мавзолее положенный цикл Урана отлежал).  :Cool: 



> Меня увезли в 18 лет. Я сопративлялся как мог, но от родителей не убежал. Сегодня мне 39 и я каждого 3-его декабря звоню родителям и благодарю  их за то что привезли меня и младшую сестру сюда, а, точнее, увезли от туда.


Трогательно. Меня тоже увезли с родины. И тоже на юга. В раннем детстве. А 18,68 лет - цикл возвращения лунных узлов...

----------

Слава Эркин (17.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Слишком криминала много


Господа, какой нафиг криминал. Вот вам родной Воскресенск. 70 км от Нерезиновой. И такого здесь полно

----------


## Леонид Ш

И во времена Будды грабили и убивали - сансара, чего же вы хотели. Лучше, давайте помолимся, что-бы не было войны.

----------

Aion (17.02.2011), Joy (18.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не знаю что там по статистике, растет уровень или падает преступности, но судя по тем же новостям уровень преступности растет и судя по всему будет продолжать расти, поскольку пьянство и безработица как основа есть. Люди сейчас детей боятся одних оставлять на улице даже на несколько минут без присмотра. А когда то мы спокойно играли во дворах с утра до вечера. 

http://tvcom-tv.ru/news/16/6732.php?phrase_id=282481

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), PampKin Head (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Да, расскажите нам, как прекрасно живут люди в ПА, наверное куда лучше, чем титульная нация Израиля.


Вы, батенька, или антисимит или советских газет начитались. Или то и другое. Умоляю Вас, < как художник художника > давайте не будем...

----------

Denli (18.02.2011), Gaza (18.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы, батенька, или антисимит или советских газет начитались. Или то и другое. Умоляю Вас, < как художник художника > давайте не будем...


Ни то, ни другое, стараюсь объективно смотреть на историю. Т.е., если кто-то говорит про Палестину, что-то отличное от официальной позиции правительства Израиля - он антисемит?  :Smilie:  Промывка мозгов, на Западе гораздо эффективнее, чем в свое время была в СССР. Хотя, действительно, давайте не будем. Вот как откроют на БФ раздел Политика, тогда продолжим.

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), Слава Эркин (17.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Считаю неадекватным представление, что честно и добросовестно работая, человек ест "чужой" хлеб. У каждого работника хлеб свой. Где мои навыки нужны, где их оценивают адекватно, там и работаю. Мне платят за то, что я полезен, за профессионализм и способности. Как и любым нормальным людям.


Шагдар, Вы неправильно поняли мой вопрос. То, что Вы сами зарабатываете себе на жизнь -- это хорошо. Но я спрашивал о Вашем желании уехать в сказочную страну и пользоваться там теми благами, которые люди той страны создавали для себя, а не для Вас. Вот люди платили всю жизнь налоги, содержали полицию, искореняли преступность. А теперь Вы туда приезжаете и говорите: "О, у Вас тут замечательно, низкая преступность! Я буду здесь жить. И рабочее место займу. Что значит -- страна не резиновая?". Вот про что я спрашивал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Шагдар, Вы неправильно поняли мой вопрос. То, что Вы сами зарабатываете себе на жизнь -- это хорошо. Но я спрашивал о Вашем желании уехать в сказочную страну и пользоваться там теми благами, которые люди той страны создавали для себя, а не для Вас. Вот люди платили всю жизнь налоги, содержали полицию, искореняли преступность. А теперь Вы туда приезжаете и говорите: "О, у Вас тут замечательно, низкая преступность! Я буду здесь жить. И рабочее место займу. Что значит -- страна не резиновая?". Вот про что я спрашивал.


А официальные иммиграционные программы не есть приглашение приехать? Они вам низкий уровень преступности и отлаженную жизнь, вы им - ваше среднее и высшее образование без затрат с их стороны...

Вполне себе взаимовыгодный обмен, не так ли?

----------

Denli (18.02.2011), Gaza (18.02.2011), Joy (18.02.2011), Secundus (18.02.2011), Слава Эркин (17.02.2011), Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Добавить нечего.

----------


## Шагдар

Прошу простить, если кого-то задел в этой теме. Вы все мои братья и сёстры по Дхарме, и в этой стране для меня самое лучшее, что здесь есть. Про Уругвай и Беларусь я точно написал с хорошими намерениями, поскольку эта информация может кому-нибудь помочь. Ну а по части выводов могу ошибаться.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Ни то, ни другое, стараюсь объективно смотреть на историю. Т.е., если кто-то говорит про Палестину, что-то отличное от официальной позиции правительства Израиля - он антисемит?  Промывка мозгов, на Западе гораздо эффективнее, чем в свое время была в СССР. Хотя, действительно, давайте не будем. Вот как откроют на БФ раздел Политика, тогда продолжим.


Мой тесть, доктор наук, исторический, Одесский универ, говорит,что история одна из самых необъективных вещей. Я ему верю.
Спасибо, что избавили...

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Прошу простить, если кого-то задел в этой теме. Вы все мои братья и сёстры по Дхарме, и в этой стране для меня самое лучшее, что здесь есть. Про Уругвай и Беларусь я точно написал с хорошими намерениями, поскольку эта информация может кому-нибудь помочь. Ну а по части выводов могу ошибаться.


Шагдар, это была симпатичная тема, смотрите какое участие!

----------

Шагдар (17.02.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> Уважаю Вашу готовность строить Россию с "нуля": это Ваш выбор и Ваше право. Что касается лично меня, моего несовершенного понимания - я не верю в Россию (за исключением нескольких регионов). Потому что родился в провинции, как и Вы, и успел поработать в глубинке. Мне всё-таки кажется,  деградация необратима. И отмена бесплатного образования окончательно уничтожит возможность (пусть даже и самого отдалённого) возрождения.


+1
в Питере и Москве не так заметно. Нужно пожить в провинции чтобы понять где находиться Россия и куда движется... 

Впрочем мою веру в страну добили последние 1,5 года которые я прожил на рублевке. Уровень тупизны и отсутствия элементарного образования у наших правителей просто ужасает. Они реально не в состояние сделать что-либо  полезное для страны даже когда действительно этого хотят.  

И почему мы связываем желание иммигрировать с любовью к родине?
В свободном мире, к которому Россия не относиться, люди давно уже живут там где есть работа и лучше условия. Датчанин не задумываясь поедет в Норвегию если там предложат лучший контракт и наоборот. Патриотизм и любовь к родине это никак не отменяет.

Набрано с ipad.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011), Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Патриотизм и любовь к родине это никак не отменяет.


Нашу Родину хочется любить издалека.

----------

Denli (18.02.2011), Joy (18.02.2011), Secundus (18.02.2011), Кузьмич (23.02.2011), Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Прошу простить, если кого-то задел в этой теме. Вы все мои братья и сёстры по Дхарме, и в этой стране для меня самое лучшее, что здесь есть. Про Уругвай и Беларусь я точно написал с хорошими намерениями, поскольку эта информация может кому-нибудь помочь. Ну а по части выводов могу ошибаться.


Чего Вы уперлись в Уругвай? В Аргентине по слухам гораздо приятнее. И община там достаточно сильная. Канада тоже, но все ж там холодно  :Smilie:  Мне вот Боливия нравится тем. что тихо, спокойно, недорого и до той же Лимы или Каракаса рукой подать

----------

Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С Пемой Дролкар разговаривать трудно и временами неприятно. Но сам я выделывал кренделя и похлеще. Главное, что она практикует, и тоже буддист. В теме про воспитание Пема Дролкар дала важные и полезные ссылки, в том числе мне лично, здесь поделилась информацией по брачному контракту. Это тоже кому-нибудь пригодится, наверное. Пема Дролкар наш человек, и она на Пути.


Это от какого такого монстра Вы меня защищаете? :Smilie: 

Миленький, я все делаю для того, чтобы общаться со мной было неприятно :Smilie:  Развенчанные иллюзии - это всегда серп по нежным местам. И еще это вообще хорошо, когда человек не боится быть неприятным.

Тем, кто сможет преодолеть в себе подобную неприязнь ко мне, я куплю мороженое, чесслово :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> А официальные иммиграционные программы не есть приглашение приехать?


Но ведь он туда не едет!!!

----------


## Буль

> Впрочем мою веру в страну добили последние 1,5 года которые я прожил на рублевке.


Привет Бороде и Сифону!




> Уровень тупизны и отсутствия элементарного образования у наших правителей просто ужасает. Они реально не в состояние сделать что-либо  полезное для страны даже когда действительно этого хотят.


Эта констатация особенно контрастирует с Вашей жестокой, но, тем не менее (нчтоже сумняшеся), оценочной орфографией! Изыди, смерд! (с)




> И почему мы связываем желание иммигрировать с любовью к родине?


Вы -- это кто?




> В свободном мире, к которому Россия не относиться, люди давно уже живут там где есть работа и лучше условия. Датчанин не задумываясь поедет в Норвегию если там предложат лучший контракт и наоборот. Патриотизм и любовь к родине это никак не отменяет.


Виноват, а кто Вам мешает выехать на континент, "к которому Россия не относиться"?




> Набрано с ipad.


Цены з АйПэд хватило бы на билет...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.02.2011), Же Ка (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

САМСАРА - ЭТО НАШЕ ТЕЛО. Все, чего надо достигать, - не далее, как в радиусе метр от пупа. Как загрязненные скандхи, так и природа Будды. Это я памятую все время.

Как только неприятное состояние - над ним надо работать. ВНУТРИ СЕБЯ в первую очередь.

У меня было в жизни практически все, что нужно - весь СТАНДАРТНЫЙ САМСАРНЫЙ НАБОР "СЧАСТЬЯ". И при этом крайне сильная удрученность самсарой. Я практически уже стала уходить от мужа, который вдруг перестал быть тем, кто мне нужен, и собралась "пересаживаться" еще. И вот тогда я встретилась с Учением. И вот тогда я ОСТАЛАСЬ И НЕ СТАЛА УБЕГАТЬ ОТ ВНЕШНЕГО И ОТ СЕБЯ САМОЙ. И вот тогда я стала СТРОИТЬ из того подручного материала, который был под руками, правильный настрой в себе по отношению к другим. Я научилась сознательно любить и менять свою жизнь в нужную сторону, какие бы обстоятельства не сложились бы, НЕ МЕНЯЯ МЕСТА.

Мы самсару везде таскаем с собой. Есть ли смысл куда-то ехать?

Думаю, надо ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ, где ТВОЕ место. Я уже говорила. Оно там, где есть наилучшие условия для практики. Но теперь открою свою лукавость. ЛЮБЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ являются наилучшими для нее, если понимать правильно принцип самой практики :Smilie: 

УБЕЖДЕНА, что если почистить свое восприятие через нравственность и помощь другим, ОТКРОЮТСЯ ГЛАЗА - что делать и куда направиться. С годами практики бывает даже так - только подумал о ком-то, а он идет навстречу. И постоянно все обустраивается как бы само. Вокруг сплошной Дэвачен - добрые люди, дешевые предметы первой необходимости, причем ВЕЗДЕ, куда бы ты не поехал. Потому что обращаешь внимание больше не на то, чего у тебя нет, а на то, что у тебя ЕСТЬ. И уже не удивляешься, насколько все само подстраивается. Но для этого надо научиться самому быть хорошим человеком и грамотным искренним практиком буддизма.

Я не хвастаюсь своей кармой. Я пишу здесь просто от удивления, как мне было когда-то плохо, и как это все удалось преобразовать благодаря Учению. Каждый день приходится СТРОИТЬ ЗАНОВО ВСЕ ОПЯТЬ. И это долго еще не кончится. 

Шагдар. Я бы начала бы с того, чтобы ОСТАТЬСЯ и НЕ БЕЖАТЬ. И поискать новые возможности.

----------

Же Ка (18.02.2011), Леонид Ш (18.02.2011)

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Пема Дролкар;393394]САМСАРА - ЭТО НАШЕ ТЕЛО. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Наш ум и сансара и нирвана или прыгующая обезьяна  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Всё зависит от тренировки ума и восприятия происходящего.

----------


## Шагдар

Бао, мораль в следующем. Нужно разделять базовые ценности, на которых построено общество в новой стране. Уважать обычаи и традиции, даже если они непонятны. Не лезть в политику, если в стране не вырос, так как "в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят". Аморально разрушать то, что люди там построили, а мы тут не сумели. Нравственно поддерживать и укреплять их труды: именно такую страну, которая тебя приняла. Честно работать и зарабатывать, быть полезным. Вот и всё.

----------

Gaza (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Шагдар. Я бы начала бы с того, чтобы ОСТАТЬСЯ и НЕ БЕЖАТЬ. И поискать новые возможности.


Нет уверенности в стабильных доходах = нет уверенности в полноценном образовании детей.
Нет никаких новых возможностей: http://silver333.livejournal.com/53823.html
"На сайте Министерства образования и науки РФ появился он - новый вариант стандарта для старшей школы (10-11-й классы). Обещанная под давлением общественности серьёзная доработка стандарта на деле оказалась банальной разводкой и полной профанацией. Содержательно в стандарте не изменено практически ничего. Никакие требования научной, педагогической и родительской общественности фактически не были в нём учтены. Всё свелось к "перестановкам запятых".
Самое главное - идея профильности образования в старших классах, которую разработчики преподносили как своё достижение, на деле, что в старом варианте стандарта, что в новом оказалась полной профанацией, так как выбрать все предметы из интересующего того или иного молодого человека блока невозможно. Например, для гуманитария стандарт разрешает выбрать лишь два (!) предмета из пяти:
"3. Общественные науки
«обществознание» (интегрированный уровень)
«история» (базовый или профильный уровень)
«география» (базовый или профильный уровень)
«экономика» (профильный уровень)
«право» (профильный уровень)
Обучающийся выбирает один или два предмета на любом из
представленных уровней их изучения (С. 57)".
Тоже и для "естественника":
"5. Естественные науки
«естествознание» (интегрированный уровень)
«физика» (базовый или профильный уровень)
«химия» (базовый или профильный уровень)
«биология» (базовый или профильный уровень)
«экология» (базовый уровень)
Обучающийся выбирает один или два предмета на любом из уровней
их изучения (С. 57)".
То есть выбрать можно только два предмета по своему профилю. А остальные? А за них придётся платить. А нет денег - нет и образования. Иди, вагоны разгружай. Бесплатно учить одновременно физику, химию и биологию будет невозможно. Стандарт это запрещает своим настойчивым "не более".

----------

Denli (18.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> УБЕЖДЕНА, что если почистить свое восприятие через нравственность и помощь другим, ОТКРОЮТСЯ ГЛАЗА - что делать и куда направиться. С годами практики бывает даже так - только подумал о ком-то, а он идет навстречу. И постоянно все обустраивается как бы само. Вокруг сплошной Дэвачен - добрые люди, дешевые предметы первой необходимости, причем ВЕЗДЕ, куда бы ты не поехал. Потому что обращаешь внимание больше не на то, чего у тебя нет, а на то, что у тебя ЕСТЬ. И уже не удивляешься, насколько все само подстраивается. Но для этого надо научиться самому быть хорошим человеком и грамотным искренним практиком буддизма.


У меня вот вопрос: если вы лишитесь источника доходов в виде мужа и вам *придется* устраиваться на работу, то так и продолжим пересказывать не по делу лекции и книги буддийских учителей?

Девачен - он везде, но когда китайцы стали бомбить Норбулинку, тибетцы взяли ноги в руки и побежали в Индию... Хотя могли остаться, практиковать и достигать высоких реализаций даже при китайцах (тоже "радужное тело")... 

*Факт появления китайской авиации и бомбардировок в "Девачене" Девачена не отменяет!* Однако, люди делают свои выводы и работают с обстоятельствами, а не западают на НЛП технологии...

----------

Denli (18.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Слава Эркин (18.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> У меня вот вопрос: если вы лишитесь источника доходов в виде мужа и вам *придется* устраиваться на работу, то так и продолжим пересказывать не по делу лекции и книги буддийских учителей?


СпасиБо, Пампкин. Золотые слова: +100

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://blogs.yandex.ru/search.xml?ca...t=blog&group=2 
Нет нефти - нет и денег на образование в бюджете.
http://www.ng.ru/economics/2004-11-12/3_zapas.html

БЕЗФОРМАТА.RU
"Сам стандарт состоит из 70 страниц, в основном заполненных правильными, общими словами. Только две страницы посвящены планам обучения школьников, – рассказал сайту уполномоченный по правам ребенка в Москве Евгений Бунимович. – Эти две станицы написаны туманно и неконкретно, а те места, которые понятны, вызывают тревогу. Если в этот стандарт действительно заложена угроза потери русского, литературы и алгебры, то это катастрофа для нашего образования".

----------


## Шагдар

> Чего Вы уперлись в Уругвай? В Аргентине по слухам гораздо приятнее. И община там достаточно сильная.


Да, родить ребёнка в Аргентине (что бесплатно, и ведёт к получению ребёнком гражданства этой страны) теперь имеет смысл. Школы там тоже бесплатные. Хорошо, что въезд в Аргентину для россиян безвизовый. (С работой там сложно - но не сложнее, чем в нашей холодной глубинке.)

----------


## Alex

> Да, расскажите нам, как прекрасно живут люди в ПА


На самом деле у Вас немного все в кучу свалено. Начать с того, что ПА - это вообще не Израиль. К тому же, если говорить о том, как живут арабы в тех местах, нужно иметь в виду, что:
- израильские арабы, имеющие гражданство;
- израильские арабы - жители Восточного Иерусалима, не имеющие гражданства, а имеющие только постоянный вид на жительство;
- коренные арабы ПА, живущие в своих городах и деревнях;
- беженцы, изгнанные или бежавшие с теперешней территории Израиля в ходе войны 1947-49 гг. и их потомки, живущие в лагерях беженцев на территории ПА;
- друзы Галилеи, имеющие израильское гражданство;
- друзы Голан, не имеющие израильского гражданства, но имеющие сирийское -
это все *очень* разные миры с разными проблемами и во многом разным менталитетом, так что говорить о *всех* арабах совершенно невозможно; между ними может быть столько же общего, как между сатмарским хасидом с Меа-Шеарим, датишником в вязаной кипе из Кирьят-Арбы и космополитичным эителем Тель-Авива (Слава Эркин поймет, о чем я) - я вовсе не преувеличиваю.
При том, что в целом я смотрю на конфликт с палестинской стороны улицы, скажу, что ситуация там *очень* не черно-белая и, чтобы составить о ней непредвзятое мнение, нужно очень много общаться с представителями разных сторон, очень много читать и очень много фильтровать.

----------

PampKin Head (18.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2011), Слава Эркин (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> Эта констатация особенно контрастирует с Вашей жестокой, но, тем не менее (нчтоже сумняшеся), оценочной орфографией! Изыди, смерд! (с)


Я к власти никакого отношения не имею и мои ошибки и глупость наносят вред только мне самому.
Хуже когда человек распоряжающийся колоссальными ресурсами не в состоянии понять что такое проценты от числа, а расплачивается семизначными суммами доставая их из полиэтиленового мешка.    
Или когда работягу узбека прямо на стройке хозяин очередного дворца убивает.   :Frown: 
А как Вам человек с двумя высшими образованиями, кандидатской и его «Ю вил би прауд оф ви чойс» на весь мир?




> Виноват, а кто Вам мешает выехать на континент, "к которому Россия не относиться"?


В Европе уже жил, могу сравнивать. 
Препятствия есть, но они преодолимые. 




> Цены з АйПэд хватило бы на билет...


Мне и с ним хватает  :Stick Out Tongue:  Классная, кстати, вещь очень рекомендую.

----------

Denli (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011), Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://nnm.ru/blogs/hizhnyaka/chto_n...ya_v_belarusi/
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-30275/
http://kp.ru/daily/24344/534140/
http://kp.ru/daily/24345/534705/
http://blogi.vitebsk.biz/norske/718/

Почему нужно рожать детей здесь, а не там? “Беларусь по праву гордится высоким качеством отечественного образования, которое является величайшим народным достоянием” (А.Г. Лукашенко). И это не пустые слова. Белорусские дипломы и научные степени, в отличие от российских, признают эквивалентными в Евросоюзе (в Польше).

----------


## Denli

> А как Вам человек с двумя высшими образованиями, кандидатской и его «Ю вил би прауд оф ви чойс» на весь мир?


А это кто так лихо загнул???

----------


## PampKin Head

> А это кто так лихо загнул???

----------

Denli (18.02.2011), Гойко (18.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (18.02.2011), Кузьмич (23.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

А... ну тогда нормально: у нас в школе тоже французский язык учитель физкультуры преподавал. Поэтому позже я учил английский самостоятельно.

----------


## PampKin Head

*возле Ашдода 270 млн баррелей нефти*
http://izrus.co.il/dvuhstoronka/arti...-17/13442.html
...
Руководство компании Israel Financial Levers Ltd, главой совета директоров которой является Семен Вайншток, сообщило инвесторам, что месторождение "Шемен" (Med Ashdod) содержит 270 млн баррелей нефти и огромные запасы газа.

Запасы нефти в месторождении "Шемен" (Med Ashdod) составляют около 270 млн баррелей, а газа – 127 млрд куб. метров. Информацию об этом опубликовали представители компании Israel Financial Levers, сообщает экономическое издание Globes. Месторождение принадлежит консорциуму, в который входят: компания ACC International Holdings Хаима Лейбовича (50%); израильская компания Israel Financial Levers (25%), председателем Совета директоров которой является экс-президент "Транснефти" Семен Вайншток; уроженец Грузии миллиардер Авраам Наникашвили (12,5%) и ашдодский магнат Джеки Бен-Закен (12,5%).

"Шемен" находится на расстоянии 16 километров от берега, западнее Ашдода. Последние проверки наличия нефти на объекте проводились в 1994 и 1997 году и они дали положительный результат. Однако в те годы не существовало технологий, позволявших разработать это месторождение. 

Как сообщал портал IzRus, в начале этой недели руководство азербайджанской Caspian Drilling Company (CDC) – компании, занимающейся бурением скважин, сообщило, что заключило договор с хозяевами месторождения "Шемен" о его разработке, которая начнется в 2012 году. А в конце ноября 2010 года стало известно, что консорциум, владеющий правами на месторождение, ведет переговоры с российским гигантом "Газпром". По словам Джеки Бен-Закена, налаживание контакта инициировала российская сторона в ходе визита представителей "Газпрома" в Израиль.

----------

Слава Эркин (18.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Америка, если еще не слила, то точно сольет Израиль, т.к. руководствуется только меркантильными интересами. .


удаление Мубарака из Египта это возможно самая удачная операция Обамы (кстати проделанная через инет, то есть твиттеры и пр. ) против Израиля, так как Мубарак был пожалуй единственным другом Израиля после убийства Садатаи сдерживал агрессивных братьев мусульман. Теперь у израиля нет таких серьезных союзников среди арабских стран Это удар и по надоевшему изральскому лобби в США. Правда тем самым Обама и себе роет яму. Посмотрим.
Относительно терпимости Израиля к инакомыслящим не очень разделяю мнение Славы, хоть он и живет в Израиле. Правда, Израиль уже не совсем то что в 48 году и там можно встретить антисемитские группы и надписи, как это не смешно и само израильское общество похоже сильно разжижено приезжими как не евреями так и не иудеями. тем не менее все равно не разделяю Славиных восторгов. 


*Буддисты все же не лучшую сансару ищут а быстрейшую нирвану.*

(кстати, учитывая успешную революцию в Египте и пр. стр с помощью соц сетей, амер правительство выделяет большие суммы на развитие соц сетей на китайском, *русском*,.... если кому то это странно см. инет)

----------

Леонид Ш (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, мораль в следующем. Нужно разделять базовые ценности, на которых построено общество в новой стране. Уважать обычаи и традиции, даже если они непонятны. Не лезть в политику, если в стране не вырос, так как "в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят". Аморально разрушать то, что люди там построили, а мы тут не сумели. Нравственно поддерживать и укреплять их труды: именно такую страну, которая тебя приняла. Честно работать и зарабатывать, быть полезным. Вот и всё.


Угу, так и вижу ситуацию: "Здрасьте, я к вам зашёл потому что наслышан о том, что семья ваша живёт в достатке. Вы должны быть мне рады, меня ваш папа пригласил жить. Что? Вы собираетесь с ним разводиться? Ну это ваше право. Квартирка ваша чистая, тёплая и окна на юг, что мне нравится. Решил я теперя в вашей квартире обживаться. Ваши базовые ценности я разделяю, ломать тут ничего не буду, а даже наоборот: буду полезным -- где полочку прибью, где пол подмету. Так что показывайте где у вас тут холодильник? А спальня?"

Ну что: -- хорошая мораль. Удобная.

----------


## Шагдар

8 февраля 2011 г. на мехмате МГУ состоялось очередное заседание Московского математического общества, на котором обсуждался проект стандарта старшей школы. В оживленной дискуссии приняли участие академик РАН, президент ММО Виктор Васильев, профессор мехмата МГУ Владимир Зорич, ректор Независимого московского университета, профессор мехмата МГУ и Корнельского университета США Юлий Ильяшенко, директор Московского центра непрерывного математического образования Иван Ященко и другие математики. (см. репортаж "451 градус по Кондакову"). Итогом дебатов стала резолюция ММО, которую мы публикуем ниже. Напомним, что с 1996 по 2010 гг. Московское математическое общество возглавлял академик РАН Владимир Арнольд.

Резолюция заседания Московского Математического Общества 08.02.2011, посвященного обсуждению проекта Федерального государственного образовательного стандарта общего образования

Рассмотрев и обсудив проект «Стандарта», Московское Математическое Общество [1] констатирует:

1. Возмутительным посягательством на право ребенка получать широкое образование является однозначно вытекающий из нынешней формулировки документа (стр. 56) запрет выбрать для изучения одновременно физику, химию и биологию, или русский язык, литературу, алгебру и геометрию. Появившиеся недавно объяснения разработчиков, сводящиеся к якобы неправильным запятым в этом ключевом месте, очевидно убийственны для их деловой репутации. Будучи оставлены без внимания, эти запятые могли произвести эффект не менее сокрушительный, чем в пресловутой фразе «казнить нельзя помиловать» или чем одна-единственная неправильная цифра в инструкции по заливке топлива в ракету. Трагикомизм основного списка обязательных предметов, приведенного на той же странице, не нуждается в обосновании.

2. Предлагаемое в «Стандарте» для старшей школы решение о новой структуре учебного плана (стр. 56) разрушает традицию отечественной школы. Резко снижается уровень общей культуры, многие предметы фактически исчезнут. Декларируемая программа индивидуального выбора не реализуема: одному-двум ученикам не будут читать курс по выбору. Предлагаемые революционные меры не имеют ни серьезного теоретического, ни экспериментального обоснования.

3. Бедственное положение нашего школьного образования (приводящее к неудачам на некоторых международных испытаниях и служащее идеологической мотивировкой перманентной модернизации) имеет в первую очередь социальные корни: непопулярность и экономическую невыгодность учительской профессии, тяжелое состояние школ, разрушение педагогического образования, а также сокращение часов на содержательные дисциплины, не позволяющее пройти их на неформальном уровне.

К этому следует добавить несоразмерную престижность неконструктивных и спекулятивных видов деятельности (и соответственную непрестижность точного знания и мастерства) в условиях сырьевой экономики. Поэтому заложенная в этом стандарте борьба с фундаментальным знанием основана на неверном диагнозе болезней нашего образования и отвлекает от лечения их настоящих причин.

4. Принятие «Стандарта» в данном виде будет иметь катастрофические последствия для школьного математического образования. Явное указание на предполагаемое число часов, отводимое на изучение математики, отсутствует [2], но ясно, что речь идет о резком уменьшении. В проекте, подготовленном для начальной школы, указывается 4 часа в неделю вместо традиционных шести. Тем самым запрограммирована деградация: необходимые навыки счета и решения текстовых задач не будут сформированы, что предопределяет неусвоение курса большинством учащихся на следующих ступенях. Усугубляет ситуацию объединение в один курс двух предметов, имеющих разные цели: математика и информатика.

5. Предлагаемое в «Стандарте» расширение системы профильного обучения математике в нынешней ситуации не реализуемо. За последние 10 лет на государственном уровне практически ничего не сделано для развития школ, реализующих такое обучение: нет соответствующей системы подготовки учителей и регулярной системы обмена опытом, резко упал выпуск книг и журналов для учителей и учеников как по количеству названий, так и по тиражам.

Московское Математическое Общество, представляющее мнение профессионалов в наиболее признанной в мире области российской науки и образования, выражает сомнение в педагогической компетентности разработчиков предложенного стандарта, в частности в связи с выраженной в нем концепцией приоритетности воспитания перед обучением. Недооценена роль конкретного знания и учебного труда, крайне преувеличена роль «воспитательных мероприятий», освоения плохо проверяемых «универсальных учебных действий».

Крайне опасное следствие – фактически запрограммированное резкое снижение учебного времени, отводимого на содержательные предметы. Невозможно «научиться учиться» таким образом, чтобы при этом ничему конкретному как следует не научиться.

Московское Математическое Общество считает принципиально пагубным лежащее в основе этих концепций использование образования в качестве инструмента социального выравнивания по результатам (неправомерно подменяющего радикально отличающийся от него конституционный принцип равенства по рождению). Эта политика всегда фактически сводится к выравниванию по нижнему уровню, к системе препятствий, не дающих получать максимально хорошее образование детям любого происхождения, способным и желающим получить такое образование. Как следствие, она ведет к умственной, моральной и гражданской деградации общества, разрушает надежды на построение общества знаний, на создание или хотя бы осмысленное использование высоких технологий, лишает нашу страну перспективы достойной конкуренции с экономически развитыми и быстроразвивающимися странами, гарантирует стремительную экономическую и политическую катастрофу в случае падения цен на нефть.

В заключение приведем цитату из речи академика В.И. Арнольда на парламентских слушаниях 2002 г.: «Этот план производит общее впечатление плана подготовки рабов, обслуживающих сырьевой придаток господствующих хозяев: этих рабов учат разве что основам языка хозяев, чтобы они могли понимать приказы». Московское Математическое Общество считает, что слова, сказанные тогда одним из величайших ученых мира, относятся и к предлагаемым стандартам образования.

Московское Математическое Общество поддерживает по всем основным вопросам сетевое открытое письмо http://starushkalarina.livejournal.com/60329.html.

Московское Математическое Общество обращается к руководителям Российского государства и образования с призывом:

А) признать проект образовательного Стандарта негодным;

Б) организовать работу по подготовке Стандартов заново, включив в новый состав исполнителей лучших школьных учителей и ученых с мировым именем.

Президент Московского Математического Общества,

академик РАН В.А. Васильев

Примечания:

1. Московское Математическое Общество, учрежденное в 1864 году «с целью содействовать развитию математических наук в России» координирует деятельность российского математического сообщества, способствует развитию математической науки, занимается совершенствованием преподавания математики. Его президентами были крупнейшие математики мира: А.Н. Колмогоров, И.М. Гельфанд, И.Р. Шафаревич, С.П. Новиков, В.И. Арнольд. Премия ММО для молодых ученых одна из наиболее котируемых в мире наград в области математики.

2. Основное содержание текста проекта - несколько сот абстрактных, как правило, не проверяемых и часто неоднозначно понимаемых благих пожеланий. Это делает документ неконструктивным. Как справедливо заявлял В.И. Арнольд, чтобы быть применимым, документ такого рода должен содержать указание не только на конкретные изучаемые факты, но и на модельный список задач, которые должен уметь решать учащийся, успешно прошедший обучение.

http://www.polit.ru/dossie/2011/02/1...on_080211.html

----------

Ho Shim (19.02.2011), Joy (18.02.2011), Secundus (18.02.2011), Vega (18.02.2011), Буль (18.02.2011), Гойко (19.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Бао, у Вас проблемы. Ничем больше не могу помочь.

----------

Gaza (18.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Угу, так и вижу ситуацию: "Здрасьте, я к вам зашёл потому что наслышан о том, что семья ваша живёт в достатке. Вы должны быть мне рады, меня ваш папа пригласил жить. Что? Вы собираетесь с ним разводиться? Ну это ваше право. Квартирка ваша чистая, тёплая и окна на юг, что мне нравится. Решил я теперя в вашей квартире обживаться. Ваши базовые ценности я разделяю, ломать тут ничего не буду, а даже наоборот: буду полезным -- где полочку прибью, где пол подмету. Так что показывайте где у вас тут холодильник? А спальня?"


Знаете, в некоторых семьях с достатком нанимают деклассированных элементов на разные неквалифицированные работы, типа садовника, прачки, посудомойки... А в некоторых семьях нанимают и более квалифицированых специалистов: экономов, туроператоров и т.п. И в этом нет ничего плохого илинеобычного...

----------


## Шагдар

http://www.rian.ru/tourism/20100525/238464359.html
БУЭНОС-АЙРЕС, 25 мая - РИА Новости. Президент Уругвая Хосе Мухика пригласил россиян на жительство в свою страну. Об этом он заявил в ночь на вторник в столице Аргентины после участия в качестве почетного гостя в церемонии открытия после почти четырехлетнего ремонта знаменитого оперного театра "Колон". Отвечая на вопрос РИА Новости о возможности отмены виз для туристов из России, глава государства признал, что у него нет конкретной информации по срокам в отношении виз. "Но россиянам мы всегда рады. Пускай приезжают к нам жить", - добавил Мухика.

----------

Gaza (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://www.ruskline.ru/analitika/201...vasha_belarus/
«Вы, россияне, должны быть уверены, абсолютно убеждены в том, что Беларусь - это не только земля для белорусов. Это и ваша земля. Это ваша Беларусь. Так же, как Россия - это наша Россия. И мы от таких чувств и взаимоотношений никогда не отказывались и не откажемся, как бы сложно и трудно нам ни было. Мы даже не обижены на россиян и российский народ. Потому что мы знаем, что все, что происходит сегодня вокруг Беларуси, - это затея кучки политиков, - подчеркнул Александр Лукашенко. - Я уверен, что в России очень много людей, которые понимают нас и разделяют с нами все то, что происходит».

----------

Denli (18.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> САМСАРА - ЭТО НАШЕ ТЕЛО. Все, чего надо достигать, - не далее, как *в радиусе метр от пупа*. .... ВНУТРИ СЕБЯ в первую очередь.
> ..уже стала уходить от мужа...
>  ......И НЕ СТАЛА УБЕГАТЬ *ОТ ВНЕШНЕГО* И ОТ СЕБЯ САМОЙ. Мы самсару везде таскаем с собой. Есть ли смысл куда-то ехать?
> 
> Думаю, надо ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ, где ТВОЕ место. Я уже говорила. Оно там, где есть наилучшие условия для практики.


Браво, действительно если муж в метре от пупа, то бежать некуда и это наилучшие условия. Согласен Пема, я правда предпочитаю ближе

----------


## Буль

> Знаете, в некоторых семьях с достатком нанимают деклассированных элементов на разные неквалифицированные работы, типа садовника, прачки, посудомойки... А в некоторых семьях нанимают и более квалифицированых специалистов: экономов, туроператоров и т.п. И в этом нет ничего плохого илинеобычного...


И уравнивают их в семейных правах и обязанностях?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> http://www.ruskline.ru/analitika/201...vasha_belarus/
> «Вы, россияне, должны быть уверены, абсолютно убеждены в том, что Беларусь - это не только земля для белорусов. Это и ваша земля. Это ваша Беларусь. Так же, как Россия - это наша Россия. И мы от таких чувств и взаимоотношений никогда не отказывались и не откажемся, как бы сложно и трудно нам ни было. Мы даже не обижены на россиян и российский народ. Потому что мы знаем, что все, что происходит сегодня вокруг Беларуси, - это затея кучки политиков, - подчеркнул Александр Лукашенко. - Я уверен, что в России очень много людей, которые понимают нас и разделяют с нами все то, что происходит».


можно еще добавить первые слова Лукашенко после выборов:"все будуть сидеть" И действительно, равное отношение, сажают и белоруссов и россиян. Сидите и медитируйте над своим поведением, вроде даже кормят и нет жилищных проблем.Работа тоже найдется над парашей, объекты для боддх мысли всегда с тобой в камере, община такая, понимаешь....И никакой политики

----------

Слава Эркин (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> И уравнивают их в семейных правах и обязанностях?


Ваш пример, Бао, никак не связан с темой обсуждения. Почувствуйте разницу между честной работой - и отнятием чужого хлеба, грабежом. Что Вы хотите здесь сказать? Что я дерьмо? Сказали. Ваша личная позиция-то какова? "Где родился там и сгодился"? Посмотрим, где Вы сами окажетесь через 10 лет, со всей своей моралью крепостничества и верности родному Петербургу.

----------

Denli (18.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> И уравнивают их в семейных правах и обязанностях?


Я же написал: круг обязанностей таких "членов семей" ограничен - посудомои, дворники и т.п. 

Иногда господа... гм... начинат крутить любовь-морковь... с садовниками, водителями и прочими служанками. Но даже в этом случае полноценными членами семей становятся только внуки, дети в лучшем случае...

----------


## Fyodor

По странам с иммиграциоными программами:
*Австралия* - первый буддиский храм открыт в 1856г. В настоящий момент, это религия с наиболее быстрорастущим числом последователей. С 80,387 человек в 1986 до 370,345 в 2001.
*Канада*. Первый буддиский храм открыт в 1905 г. Самая быстро растущая религия. Ожидалось, что к 2011 в стране будет 600,000 последователей. 
Далай Лама - почётный гражданин Канады.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> можно еще добавить первые слова Лукашенко после выборов:"все будуть сидеть" И действительно, равное отношение, сажают и белоруссов и россиян. Сидите и медитируйте над своим поведением, вроде даже кормят и нет жилищных проблем.Работа тоже найдется над парашей, объекты для боддх мысли всегда с тобой в камере, община такая, понимаешь....И никакой политики


Да, я действительно считаю, что у иммигранта нет морального права лезть в политику в новой стране проживания - и не намерен заниматься ей в другой стране. Что касается демократических бунтов, то весь их трагизм в страдании замечательных, светлых, хороших, но не всегда экономически подготовленных и политически трезвых людей. Некоторые диктаторы (такие, как Аугусто Пиночет или Пак Чон Хи) привели свои страны, закономерным образом, и к процветанию, и к демократии - а некоторые демократы к развалу и олигархии. Потому что всё тоньше, сложнее контрастных чёрно-белых оппозиций, типа хороший-плохой, демократ-диктатор. Что касается конкретно А.Г. Лукашенко, нет сомнения, что его поддерживает белорусское большинство. И у этого большинства есть причины, которые я хорошо понимаю. 
Если смотреть на ситуацию в целом, системно: именно А.Г.Лукашенко движет Беларусь прямым курсом к вступлению в Евросоюз. Потому что он сохранил и приумножил экономический, хозяйственный потенциал страны. И он защитил Беларусь от сползания к олигархии, заложил основы для прочной демократии, которую построят в будущем (как в Чили и Южной Корее). Всему своё время. 
Евросоюз тоже имеет два аспекта. С одной стороны, цивилизационные ценности: демократические, либеральные. С другой, экономические интересы. Следовать европейским ценностям - не то же самое, что отдать европейскому крупному бизнесу контроль над ключевыми предприятиями. Нет ничего вреднее для будущей демократии, чем формирование слоя сверх-богатых (а потому могущественных,  недоступных никакому общественному контролю) олигархов. А.Г.Лукашенко не допустил приватизации, остановил этот пагубный - для воплощения в жизнь европейских, либерально-демократических ценностей - процесс. Рано судить о нём негативно. 
Если следующим шагом станет облегчение правил предпринимательства, создание оптимальных условий для развития малого бизнеса - Беларусь расцветёт. У неё есть все шансы. Без развитого среднего класса, без гибкой экономики, основанной на личной инициативе, без всеобщего образования, не может быть пользы от демократии, как политического механизма. Он не в вакууме работает. Если сейчас в Беларуси вдруг придут к власти идеалисты, прекраснодушные гуманитарии - всё закончится десятилетиями олигархии и деградации. Произойдёт приватизация, и сформируется класс сверх-богатых, который заблокирует дальнейшее развитие, и всё в конце-концов развалит. Это будет трагедия. То, что прекраснодушные гуманитарии попадают под замес - тоже трагедия. Очень жаль Виктора О, Хару, погибшего в Чили когда-то. Зато народ Чили теперь можно не жалеть. 
При этом, есть большая разница между Пиночетом и Лукашенко, имеющим безусловную поддержку большинства (спорят лишь о цифрах) и куда более мягким в своих методах. Критиковать легко, повод всегда найдётся. Никто Е.С. Далай-Ламу до сих пор на трон не пригласил: чему же удивляться? Тем не менее, в Беларуси есть конкретные результаты: живая система образования, работающее сельское хозяйство, и так далее. Потому что нефтяные деньги, если появлялись от транзита, тратились не на покупку чьих-то яхт и клубов в Великобритании, а на поддержку белорусов. 
Да, сегодня Минск не живёт так, как Лондон. Но история ещё не закончена. Тем более, не в деньгах счастье, а в знании, развитии. Потенциал развития у Беларуси, сохраняющей общедоступное и качественное образование, есть. Со временем, приложится всё остальное.

----------

Denli (18.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

Почему же Вы не едете в эту прекрасную страну расцветать вместе с ней?

----------


## Шагдар

> Почему же Вы не едете в эту прекрасную страну расцветать вместе с ней?


А почему не еду, Бао? Именно туда я и пытаюсь перебраться.

----------


## Буль

> Я же написал: круг обязанностей таких "членов семей" ограничен - посудомои, дворники и т.п.


Но, насколько я понимаю, позиция Шагдара состоит в том, чтобы в "земле обетованной" он имел полный доступ ко всем её благам: налаженным бесплатным образованием, развитой медициной и т.д. -- за исключением политики, а не просто работать и получать за работу деньги, как это делают наёмные посудомои и дворники.

----------


## Буль

> А почему не еду, Бао? Именно туда я и пытаюсь перебраться.


Поздравляю со свершившимся выбором! Белорусы ждут Вас!

А почему Вы написали "пытаюсь"? Мне кажется что в Беларусь можно уехать с первой же попытки: покупаете билет и садитесь на поезд. Разве есть какие-то сложности?

----------


## Буль

> Что Вы хотите здесь сказать? Что я дерьмо? Сказали.


Я этого не говорил. Это Вы как-то сами... догадались...  :Frown: 




> Ваша личная позиция-то какова? "Где родился там и сгодился"?


Не набиваться туда, куда не приглашают

----------


## Шагдар

> А почему Вы написали "пытаюсь"? Мне кажется что в Беларусь можно уехать с первой же попытки: покупаете билет и садитесь на поезд. Разве есть какие-то сложности?


А Вас они разве касаются?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У меня вот вопрос: если вы лишитесь источника доходов в виде мужа и вам *придется* устраиваться на работу, то так и продолжим пересказывать не по делу лекции и книги буддийских учителей?


А я и сейчас, "сидючи дома", вырабатываю примерно 500 евро в месяц в среднем. :Cool:  Работаю РАЗОВО переводчицей в инете, на выставках и на фабриках, могу сшить одна за три месяца 200 сложных театральных костюмов, писать книги, которые продадутся(на бытовые темы), могу работать журналисткой. В России мне предлагают уже несколько лет впрячься в один добротный и в нравственном отношении чистый бизнес. 

Мне приходится отказываться от многих работ, потому что нам пока хватает по-минимуму. Я предпочитаю отказаться от лишнего, чем больше работать. Я просто хочу иметь свое время для своих занятий. Если мне придется содержать свою семью и мужа, просто я тогда впрягусь побольше, ежели что, если не заболею. Мне важно сохранить глаза и руки, и немного сил, - тогда я не пропаду :Wink: 
 Те деньги, которые я зарабатываю, - муж не забирает у меня в семейный бюджет, но он никогда не оплачивал никаких моих расходов на меня саму, кроме медицинских. Ну, конечно питание-проживание тоже. Он за 20 лет не купил мне ни одной пары обуви и ничего из одежды :Big Grin:  Из этой суммы я треть или даже половину отдаю на благотворительность - часть Учителям, часть нуждающимся. Плюс поддерживаю свою семью в России.

Напрасно Вы так ко мне пренебрежительно в смысле цитат Учителей :Embarrassment: , я все-таки уже 15 лет практикую, и все, что у меня есть - это только благодаря правильной практике - выстраиванию правильных мыслей и действий в самых разных жизненных ситуациях согласно Дхарме. При том, что начинала с того, с чего начинают очень многие эмигранты( тоесть, у нас с мужем не было дома, скарба, денег, я не знала языка, и я была уже не очень молодой) - считаю, что у меня ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИЙ РЕЗУЛЬТАТ :Smilie:  Точнее говоря, У НАС, потому что он во всем меня поддерживает, хоть не буддист. Он счастлив, если мне хорошо(взаимно).И поверьте, я найду выход в любой ситуации. Ну, а если тяжело заболею - будет видно.




> Девачен - он везде, но когда китайцы стали бомбить Норбулинку, тибетцы взяли ноги в руки и побежали в Индию... Хотя могли остаться, практиковать и достигать высоких реализаций даже при китайцах (тоже "радужное тело")... 
> 
> *Факт появления китайской авиации и бомбардировок в "Девачене" Девачена не отменяет!* Однако, люди делают свои выводы и работают с обстоятельствами, а не западают на НЛП технологии...


А Вы уверены, что на Тибете никто не остался в Дэвачене? :Smilie:  

Я не предлагала НЕ переезжать, когда есть явные форсмажорные ситуации, когда надо бежать от войны, голода и прочее. И более всего надо бежать, когда есть несвобода воли и невозможность практики. Но желательно уж тогда бежать так, чтобы не столкнуться с другого рода плохими невыносимыми условиями. Мы здесь не говорим о такого рода эммиграции. И благополучие любого из нас висит на волоске ЕЖЕСЕКУНДНО. Это я хорошо понимаю. Но пока у меня есть такие условия, я ими пользуюсь. Просто я изыскала возможности там, где вначале они мне были не видны. теперь я лучше наблюдаю и анализирую окружающее и быстренько все соображаю, как изогнуться :Smilie: 

Мне знакома эта горечь, которая звучит в словах некоторых эмигрантов :Smilie:  Но только вряд ли стоит говорить, что Дхарму я просто цитирую. Я начала с того, с чего начинают очень многие эмигранты - у нас с мужем не было дома, скарба, у меня не было работы документов, знания языка, я уже была не слишком юной, у нас не было родителей, которые нам бы подкидывали хоть что-то - более того, мне самой надо было поддерживать своих родителей. Я считаю, что я достигла очень неплохого результата - разве не так? :Smilie:  И все-таки я практикую уже 15 лет. Искренне верю в Дхарму, именно в силу того, что Учение РАБОТАЕТ В ЖИЗНИ - я это очень хорошо проверила. Все мои условия - это постоянная работа над мыслями и действиями. Над созданием нужной причинно-следственной связи.

Только вот я мир воспринимаю радостно, и людей очень люблю. Воспринимаю многих людей, как родных. Поэтому меня тоже очень любят. У меня бывают тяжелые состояния, грусть, физическая боль, невозможность кому-то помочь и прочее, но это очень хорошо для размышления. И порой я даже не сразу применяю противоядие, чтобы как следует рассмотреть, что я чувствую.

А сейчас мне хочется просто ПОКОЯ. Я бы свернула еще половину моей деятельности, если была бы одна. Хотя отдохнуть мне еще долго не придется, потому что некоторые люди рассчитывают на меня.

----------

Леонид Ш (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Я этого не говорил. Это Вы как-то сами... догадались...


Всё, что Вы здесь написали, производит не лучшее впечатление. Вы подбирали слова побольней и примеры погаже. Зачем? Это Ваши проблемы. Я бы хотел минимизировать подобное общение. Для белорусов (знаю из личного опыта) оно нехарактерно.




> Не набиваться туда, куда не приглашают


Лично ко мне это не относится. Что до других - сама возможность, юридическая, где-нибудь осесть, найти работу, уже достаточное приглашение. "Набиваться" - это пытаться обойти законы, играть не по правилам. Если правила иммиграции есть, значит, это кому-нибудь нужно - значит, иммигранты полезны для принимающей страны. Я уже писал, в чём этика переселенца. Не лезть в политику, честно работать, уважать традиции. Не разрушать то, что люди там построили, а мы здесь не сумели - и не пытаться предлагать, как строить лучше (судя по результатам, это нам неведомо).

----------

Denli (18.02.2011), Joy (18.02.2011), Secundus (19.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но, насколько я понимаю, позиция Шагдара состоит в том, чтобы в "земле обетованной" он имел полный доступ ко всем её благам: налаженным бесплатным образованием, развитой медициной и т.д. -- за исключением политики, а не просто работать и получать за работу деньги, как это делают наёмные посудомои и дворники.


... выплате налогов по полной программе (а они там далеко не такие, как здесть); оплате медицинских услуг (хочу заметить, что в той же Австралии для приехавших по рабочей визе [о нелегалах вообще речи не идет] все платно).

+ США/Канада - страны, которые построены были на идеологии "плавильного котла" и напрямую зависели от иммиграции. Если бы там считалось, что "непонятно кого пускают в свой дом", то иммиграционые программы бы просто закрыли (например, как в Норвегии. попробуй, получи там гражданство)

или, к примеру

Кнессет: *"русские" спасли Израиль от арабов и ортодоксов*
http://izrus.co.il/obshina/article/2...-25/13220.html



> 25.01.2011 08:47  
> 
> Глава парламентской комиссии по алие и абсорбции депутат Дани Данон заявил на заседании, посвященном проблемам демографии, что израильское еврейское общество еще не поняло, насколько оно обязано своим спасением репатриантам из бывшего СССР. 
> 
> На прошедшем 24 января заседании комиссии Кнессета по алие и абсорбции, возглавляемой Дани Даноном ("Ликуд") целый ряд демографов представили свои данные и отчеты с прогнозами на будущее. Интересно, что эксперты упорно не сходились в оценках того, что ждет Израиль в ближайшие десятилетия. Одни предрекали "арабизацию" ряда районов страны, другие – резкое увеличение числа ультраортодоксов, третьи утверждали, что сегодняшний баланс между евреями и арабами сохранится. 
> 
> Комментируя представленную на заседании статистику последних двух десятилетий, глава комиссии отметил, что, судя по ней, массовая репатриация из бывшего СССР буквально спасла Израиль. "Русские" репатрианты начали прибывать в страну в переломный момент, не только приведя к увеличению численности евреев в стране, но и резко подняв уровень рождаемости среди коренных израильтян – евреев. "Мы явно видим, что во все годы репатриации резко рос процент рождаемости в еврейском секторе, тогда как в арабском – снижался. Израильское общество не понимает, насколько оно обязано "русской" алие", - подчеркнул Данон. 
> 
> Согласно рассмотренным на заседании данным, представленным демографом Яковом Файтельсоном из Института сионистской стратегии, за последние 20 лет число ежегодно рождающихся в стране еврейских детей выросло на 66%. За этот же период времени в арабских семьях рождаемость увеличилась только на 37%.


http://izrus.co.il/obshina/article/2010-02-05/8476.html



> ...
> Согласно данным, приведенным Маозом, без выходцев из бывшего СССР, составляющих около 15% населения, израильтян, обладающих первой академической степенью, было бы лишь 10% - в два раза меньше чем сегодня. Если бы не "русские", то израильский экспорт в 2008 году принес бы стране не 80 млрд. долларов, а 50. Без алии затраты на оборону составляли бы 20% бюджета, а не 15%, как в настоящее время.  
> 
> По словам Маоза, сочетание военных технологий со знаниями и опытом выходцев из бывшего СССР – основа быстрого развития израильского хай-тека. "Русскоязычные граждане – образованные, энергичные и покладистые работники с высокой дисциплиной. Они резко увеличили производительность труда в Израиле... Они амбициозны и их амбиции заставили старожилов активнее работать, также повышая качество и производительность", - отметил Маоз. 
> ...
> "*Алия – это был просто "грабеж мозгов" из матери России, которой мы должны быть благодарны*", - подчеркнул Маоз.

----------

Secundus (19.02.2011), Слава Эркин (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не предлагала НЕ переезжать, когда есть явные форсмажорные ситуации, когда надо бежать от войны, голода и прочее. И более всего надо бежать, когда есть несвобода воли и невозможность практики


Шо, таки в Девачене есть "форсмажорные ситуации"?

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Известны ли Вам компактные городские поселения буддистов в славянских странах или в СНГ? В Европе?
> Существуют ли поселения европейских буддистов в Непале, Сиккиме, Ладакхе, Бутане, Мустанге, Дхарамсале?
> Если существуют, как решается вопрос с качественным школьным образованием детей?


А я вот задумался о примере протистанских приходов у нас в Хайфе ( с другими просто не знаком).
Мы с семьёй живём в одном из хороших районов города. Купили тут квартиру лет 5 назад. И в ройоне оказалось относительно много <русских>. Перезнакомившись в последствии на детской площдке и в детских садиках выяснилось, что тут живёт протистанская община. Они рассеяны по району, но плотно общаются,помогают друг другу. Дети их, а у них по3-5 детей, тоже дружат и играют вместе. Ходят в обычные районные школы. Храм у них. Хорошая воскресная школа ( там они только библию изучают на своём детском уровне ), Содержат приют, реабелитационный центр для наркоманов, ещё чего-нибудь. Люди приятные, доброжелательные, дети у них воспитанные и не материально ариентированные. Красота!
Но для такого проекта нужны два условия. Присутствие серьёзного наставника и постоянные ,солидные пожертвования.

----------

Аня Приходящая (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> А Вас они разве касаются?


Конечно! В аспекте рассказов о российских ужасах и свободной Беларуси мне интересно почему попытки туда эмигрировать оканчиваются неудачей.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне интересна на мою ситуацию реакция мужчин.




> У меня вот вопрос: если вы лишитесь источника доходов в виде мужа и вам придется устраиваться на работу, то так и продолжим пересказывать не по делу лекции и книги буддийских учителей?





> СпасиБо, Пампкин. Золотые слова: +100





> Браво, действительно если муж в метре от пупа, то бежать некуда и это наилучшие условия. Согласен Пема, я правда предпочитаю ближе


  Это что, советьскии комплексы? :Smilie:  Муж в метре от пупа целый день меня приведет к вынужденому с ним разводу :Smilie: 

Я считаю, что каждый член семьи должен делать по возможности то, что ему интересно и лучше получается. Многие мужчины теперь становятся домохозяйками, а их жены работают. Это опрос самовыражения и баланса, а также семейного выбора. Различий между мужчинами и женщинами в этом смысле нет. Оба работают, как ненормальные для семьи. Равноценно. Но они также равноценно имеют право на духовный рост и на то, что их вдохновляет и нравится.

Поэтому, когда я родила ребенка, мы решили, что работать будет он, а я буду сидеть с ребенком - что вообще естесственно - матери быть с ребенком, особенно первые три года. При этом я все время работала, день и ночь. Вот только воспитывала своего ребенка САМА. Иначе мне пришлось бы нанять бэби-ситтера, или отдать в недешевые ясли моего ребенка, которым пришлось бы платить мою зарплату, а чужие тети воспитывали бы моего ребенка - бабушки-дедушки нам не помогали.

Вы, дорогие мои, сначала попробуйте своей жене создать сносные условия для жизни и воспитания вашего ребенка, потом и реагируйте таким образом. Муж - это еще один человек со своими тараканами, котрого мне приходится тоже воспитывать и о нем всячески заботиться. Думаю, если вы семейные, то отлично знаете, сколько работает в доме женщина, если вы ей не приносите приличную зарплату. Он не приносит приличную. Просто я многое умею, и прекрасно умею экономить деньги и находить нужные решения.

Когда дочь вырастет, думаю, я смогу уже остаться и одна, особенно, если буду и ему больше не нужна. Но раз я родила ребенка и создала семью, пока они от меня не ушли, - я отношусь к ней добросовестно. Я могла бы зарабатывать больше него. Но не считаю нужным. Пусть он будет занят делом. Тем более, практикой буддизма ему не надо заниматься - он не буддист.

*Никто не может сделать меня счастливой. Кроме меня самой. Люди живут рядом со мной по их и моему собственному выбору.*

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А почему не еду, Бао? Именно туда я и пытаюсь перебраться.


Шагдар, я Вам настоятельно советую. ПОЕДЬТЕ И ПОЖИВИТЕ ТАМ НЕСКОЛЬКО МЕСЯЦЕВ, прежде, чем туда насовсем ехать. У меня родственники живут в Белоруссии. Знаю, как там "изнутри" :Smilie:

----------

Буль (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Но для такого проекта нужны два условия. Присутствие серьёзного наставника и постоянные ,солидные пожертвования.


Справедливо высказался дост. Топпер: чтоб селиться компактно в одном месте, нужны деньги на жильё, а мы в массе своей небогаты. Только в деревне бывают такие возможности (Аскат), где школьное образование проблематично. Квартал - это что-то запредельное. Пожалуй, более реально, в перспективе, просто школьный класс с преобладанием детей-буддистов, или открытая, либеральная школа, без неприятия Дхармы, что решаемо в условиях Петербурга или Москвы (вне Бурятии и Калмыкии). Храм + терпимая к буддизму школа. Другие варианты утопичны. Но что делать с разрушением бесплатных школ в России? Всё здесь рискует оказаться трагическим обустройством "Титаника". 
Наверное, нечто подобное (терпимая к Дхарме школа, где обучаются дети буддистов) возможно в Киеве. В Беларуси нет ни одной официальной общины, коллективные практики противозаконны. Я не критикую чужие порядки. Закон есть закон: следует ждать, когда белорусские буддисты пройдут  необходимую экспертизу и зарегистрируются. В будущем, может быть, созреют все условия и в Беларуси. К сожалению, приходится разрываться между качеством школы и буддийской средой, важной для воспитания ребёнка. Поскольку основа в индивидуальной практике, которая не выходит за рамки семьи, я бы поставил на первое место нормальную школу. 
В этом плане, вопрос о кварталах и поселениях показал свою полную утопичность.

----------

Слава Эркин (18.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Шо, таки в Девачене есть "форсмажорные ситуации"?


В Дэвачене нет. 

Но мне кажется, ШО тут на БФ все еще про Беларуссию и Аргентину рассуждают :Smilie:  Дэвачен откладывается до лучших времен :Smilie:

----------


## Шагдар

> Шагдар, я Вам настоятельно советую. ПОЕДЬТЕ И ПОЖИВИТЕ ТАМ НЕСКОЛЬКО МЕСЯЦЕВ, прежде, чем туда насовсем ехать. У меня родственники живут с Белоруссии. Знаю, как там "изнутри"


Я не программист и не всемирно знаменитый дирижёр оркестра. Возможности выбора ограничены. В жизни куча проблем. Довольствуюсь тем, что доступно. У многих здесь сходная ситуация. К тому же (исходя из личного опыта) мне нравятся белорусы. В конце-концов, главное - люди.

----------


## Шагдар

> Конечно! В аспекте рассказов о российских ужасах и свободной Беларуси мне интересно почему попытки туда эмигрировать оканчиваются неудачей.


Ошибаетесь. Моя частная жизнь и конкретный процесс эмиграции Вас не касаются.
То, что я рассказал, было ответом на Ваши претензии по расхождению слова и дела. Здесь расхождений нет никаких. Всё, о чём рискнул здесь рассказать другим (надеюсь, некоторым единоверцам был небесполезен) я не просто готов, но и пытаюсь сделать сам. И у меня есть моральные принципы, из-за которых даже приходилось потерять работу. Я не понимаю Вашей агрессии. Ничего плохого Вам я не сделал, и зла не желаю, напротив - был бы рад жить с Вами поблизости и ходить в один храм. Извините меня, если чем-то задел. Не считаю себя ни умнее, ни лучше Вас. Мы с Вами братья по Дхарме.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Дэвачене нет. 
> 
> Но мне кажется, ШО тут на БФ все еще про Беларуссию и Аргентину рассуждают Дэвачен откладывается до лучших времен


Так это, обсуждается релокейшн в белорусский или аргентинский район местного Девачена, в чем проблемы то? Или у нас в Девачене крепостное право, "под этим деревом сиди, под тем - не сиди"?

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, в Дэвачене есть и крепостные. Они все время совершают релокэйшн под разные деревья. Проверяя, вероятно, такой же там Дэвачен или нет. Вероятно, пересадки вызваны политическим несовершенством Дэвачена, он почему-то никак не соответствует их ожиданиям.

----------


## Слава Эркин

А всё-таки хорошая тема получилась!
Спасибо!

----------

Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## Legba

Случайно попалась цитата в тему:

"Пасынки родины, изгнаны ею,
В новой земле не нашли мы поживы:
Все захватили тут те, кто умнее,
Мы же, тупицы, и здесь еле живы."

Бартоломью Даулинг

 :Cool:

----------

Аня Приходящая (18.02.2011), Буль (19.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Стас Паркер (22.05.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Бородатый анекдот про эмиграцию:

Помер мужик, попал в рай. А там ангелы летают, обсыпают его лепестками роз, музыка к тому же соответствующая. 
Надоело ему, он и говорит Богу: 
- А нельзя ли мне в ад, на денек на экскурсию? 
- А что, пожалуйста. 
Cваливается мужик в ад. Там его встречает блондинка на лимузине, везет его по кабакам, казино, борделям. Так, день и прошел. 
Возвращается мужик обратно в рай, а там сразу ангелы налетели, обсыпают лепестками роз и все по новой. Посидел там мужик, опять ему все надоело, он и говорит Богу: 
- A нельзя ли мне в ад на недельку? 
- А что, пожалуйста. 
А там опять кабаки, казино, бордели... Прошла неделя, возвращается мужик и говорит Богу: 
- A нельзя ли мне в ад навсегда? 
- Да пожалуйста, - говорит Бог. 
Проваливается мужик в ад, а тут черти набежали, вилами его на сковородку раскаленную кидают. Мужик кричит Богу: 
- Ты что наделал?!! 
- А не надо путать туризм с эмиграцией!

P.S. Шагдар, не спешили бы Вы в Беларусь, а PampKin Head в Израиль. Тут семь раз подумать нужно, прежде чем отрезать.

----------

Joy (18.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, в Дэвачене есть и крепостные. Они все время совершают релокэйшн под разные деревья. Проверяя, вероятно, такой же там Дэвачен или нет. Вероятно, пересадки вызваны политическим несовершенством Дэвачена, он почему-то никак не соответствует их ожиданиям.


Можете прямо с такими поучениями отправится к Кармапе, который из Китая.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> P.S. Шагдар, не спешили бы Вы в Беларусь, а PampKin Head в Израиль. Тут семь раз подумать нужно, прежде чем отрезать.


Лично *моя страна закончилась в 1991 году*, с тех пор - бардо говн...раши (есть такая ...территория...). 



... немытая Россия,
Страна рабов, страна господ,
И вы, мундиры голубые,
И ты, им преданный народ.

(с) хочу заметить, что это написал не какой-то местечковый русофоб, а 
*Михаил Юрьевич Лермонтов*

P.S. Признаюсь, стыдно до сих пор... За то, что отдал свою страну мразям; глистам, которые терзают мертвое тело моей Родины.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Тут семь раз подумать нужно, прежде чем отрезать.


Всё верно. Боюсь только, как бы русское долготерпение не сыграло со мной злую шутку, как с французской "варёной лягушкой". Лягушка, если её бросают в воду, медленно подогреваемую, терпит до последнего. А когда семь раз отмерила - уже сварилась, и не может выпрыгнуть. "Петух тоже думал, да в суп попал", как говорили предки. Раньше из России можно было запросто уехать, в ту же Польшу. А уж как над ней смеялись, когда в 1990-х поляки за морковью в очередях стояли - как сейчас над тихой и трудолюбивой Беларусью.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Там хорошо, где нас нет... Подамся в эмиграцию только в самом экстренном случае, если, например, бомбы начнут с неба падать. Или же если решусь на ритрит. А так не покину сторону родную, квітучу землю українську ).

----------


## PampKin Head

Я вот что подумал: реально свободные человек свободен и в тюрьме, а рабу никакое дарованное право жить где угодно и перемещаться через какие-угодно границы не поможет... Отсюда и рабский дискурс: "все едут только за колбасой, а нас и тут неплохо кормят... ты свинья и я свинья, все мы, братцы, свиньи, нам вчера пахан принес целый чан ботвиньи..." едроснонашистской...

----------

Буль (19.02.2011), Ондрий (18.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Там хорошо, где нас нет... Подамся в эмиграцию только в самом экстренном случае, если, например, бомбы начнут с неба падать. Или же если решусь на ритрит. А так не покину сторону родную, квітучу землю українську ).


Украина не отменяет, и не собирается отменять общедоступное школьное образование. Это наше, российское ноу-хау. Как и 20 агломераций.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Украина не отменяет, и не собирается отменять общедоступное школьное образование. Это наше, российское ноу-хау. Как и 20 агломераций.


Ничего не собираются отменять, и никаких агломераций не будет. Опять Вы тиражируете интернет слухи. 
А в капиталистических странах, почти везде образование платное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ничего не собираются отменять, и никаких агломераций не будет. Опять Вы тиражируете интернет слухи. 
> А в капиталистических странах, почти везде образование платное.


Ну да... Например, во Франции платное *высшее* стоит евро 300 в год. А в Дании - 0.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2011), Ондрий (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Ничего не собираются отменять, и никаких агломераций не будет. Опять Вы тиражируете интернет слухи. 
> А в капиталистических странах, почти везде образование платное.


Это не так. Страны, стремящиеся к развитию, вкладываются в общедоступное школьное образование. Примеров слишком много, чтоб специально приводить: легче найти исключения. Хорошо, агломераций не будет. Как Вы думаете, на какие деньги будет содержаться инфраструктура существующих населённых пунктов, когда (по заявлению министра природных ресурсов Трутнева в 2004 году http://www.ng.ru/economics/2004-11-12/3_zapas.html) к 2015 может закончиться рентабельная, т.е. продаваемая, нефть? Россия-то сегодня - лидер по продажам нефти, планетарный. Лидер по продажам и аутсайдер по разработанным запасам. Вы не находите эту комбинацию настораживающей, наводящей на размышления? Конечно, я не министр природных ресурсов, но мне становится как-то не по себе.
Есть большая разница между нефтью, которая просто где-то есть, и нефтью из месторождения с развёрнутой инфраструктурой по добыче и транспортировке. На её создание уходят годы. Если месторождение маленькое, это нерентабельно. Ключевое слово здесь _рентабельная_ нефть. Здесь много ссылок, почитайте: http://vvva2009.livejournal.com/10308.html
Что касается отмены общедоступного образования - на сайте министерства (вчера, когда мы беседовали, не знал) появился "новый" проект реформы. Сущность та же самая. Московское математическое общество (его авторитет в научных кругах высок) - протестует. Значит, есть проблема. Это не фантазии: http://www.polit.ru/dossie/2011/02/1...on_080211.html

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Чтой-то Пампкин сегодня брызгает желчью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Школьным учителям в Испании платят очень хорошо. Но для того, чтобы стать учителем, надо сдать ужасные государственные экзамены. 
Перелопатить всю университетскую программу, чуть ли не наизусть, вру, наизусть надо знать и выдержать конкурс под 30 человек на место. А потом живи припеваючи, 3 летних месяца каникул и зарплата, повторюсь, ну очень завидная и никто не выгонит с работы до самой пенсии, которую хотят продлить аж до 67 лет. Государственный, бюджетный работник, что здесь очень ценится и лучше гос сектора, пожалуй, ничего нет. По стабильности и обеспеченности. И своими мозгами заполучив государственное место, ни кому в голову не приходит брать взятки или поступаться с законом. Это немыслимо. Начиная от простого санитара в госпитале, полицейского, консьержки в школе, учителей, врачей и до мэрии с депутатами. Деньги никто не берет, если хочет кто кого пристроить в гос сектор, то это уже большие связи. Кармические ))))

----------

Ho Shim (19.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2011), Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> По странам с иммиграциоными программами:
> *Австралия* - первый буддиский храм открыт в 1856г. В настоящий момент, это религия с наиболее быстрорастущим числом последователей. С 80,387 человек в 1986 до 370,345 в 2001.
> *Канада*. Первый буддиский храм открыт в 1905 г. Самая быстро растущая религия. Ожидалось, что к 2011 в стране будет 600,000 последователей. 
> Далай Лама - почётный гражданин Канады.


Культура потребления и глубокая буддийская практика -вещи не совместимые.

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Леонид Ш (18.02.2011), Стас Паркер (22.05.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Шагдар, если Вы врач, подумайте насчет Колумбии. Не знаю принимают ли там на работу иностранцев, но визы для россиян отменили. Жена моего брата (колумбийка), закончила в России мед. институт, сейчас в интернатуре. Когда они с братом озвучили мне, какие зарплаты и пенсии там у учителей и врачей, мне даже не поверилось - просто космические суммы, при этом цены там в 3 раза ниже чем в России. Т.е. по сути врачи и учителя, живут там как боги.

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (18.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Культура потребления и глубокая буддийская практика -вещи не совместимые.


Культура потребления чашки риса? Культура потребления была и в Тибете.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Культура потребления чашки риса?


Всего того, что сверх чашки риса  :Smilie:

----------


## Шагдар

Всё, что знал о способах спасения (общедоступных), рассказал. Возможно, я драматизирую. Не знаю. Если кто-нибудь захочет подсказать единоверцам что-нибудь практически полезное, как многие здесь сделали, то будет круто. Хотя вопрос поселений и кварталов полностью исчерпан, думаю, не стоит закрывать такую тему. Всем спасибо, с Вами было хорошо!

----------

Gaza (19.02.2011), Joy (19.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Справедливо высказался дост. Топпер: чтоб селиться компактно в одном месте, нужны деньги на жильё, а мы в массе своей небогаты. Только в деревне бывают такие возможности (Аскат), где школьное образование проблематично..........
> . 
> В этом плане, вопрос о кварталах и поселениях показал свою полную утопичность.


если будет лидер, в данном случае учитель, то вокруг него все и поселятся несмотря на все бытовые неудобства, что уже было в Бурятии при жизни Дандарона а потом Железнова и притом это происходило при советской власти которая вообще предпочитала сажать. если при жизни Дандарона это было еще не так очевидно то после того как сгноили Дандарона в лагере поездка в Бурятию при сов власти было очевидным экстримом.

А если нет лидера то на первый план начинают выступать второстепенные ценности, что и видно в данной дискуссии.

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Слава Эркин (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Лично моя страна закончилась в 1991 году, с тех пор - бардо говн...раши (есть такая ...территория...). 
> 
> 
> ... немытая Россия,
> Страна рабов, страна господ,
> И вы, мундиры голубые,
> И ты, им преданный народ.
> 
> (с) хочу заметить, что это написал не какой-то местечковый русофоб, а 
> ...


??????????Пампкин? вы и нас всех созерцаете в своем мандале как г-рашен божеств. Оригинальная развертка мандала. Сначала говорят пренебрежительно: "Эта страна", как будто они не ее жители, а потом: "Этот мандал", как будто они не его обитатели. Не то что двойственность, а ГНОЙственность какая-то. Соболезную и слегка сострадаю. В ЭТОЙ стране уже буддисты попадаются, познакомьтесь с ними. Они чтото говорят о бодхисатт мысли, спросите.

А Лермонтов конечно был народ: пахал, сеял, строил, снопы вязал и коров доил. С каких это пор дворяне, дворовые люди при дворе царей, то бишь царские холопы стали народом и  гласом народа.
Вам не стыдно? Буддаист.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Шагдар, если у Вас медицинское образование, то, я думаю, что в Беларуси Вам будет легко найти достойную работу. Врачей не хватает даже в Минске.

----------

Аня Приходящая (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ??????????Пампкин? вы и нас всех созерцаете в своем мандале как г-рашен божеств. Оригинальная развертка мандала. Сначала говорят пренебрежительно: "Эта страна", как будто они не ее жители, а.


Да,  я - не житель этой страны. Да, для меня лично это пространство - именно г..раша, эрефия...

И что с того, что в этом бардо живут буддисты? Ну карма у этих буддистов такая...

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## Gaza

Интересный разговор. Сам бы уехал. 

В советские времена угнетало тотальное враньё. Когда-то Рейган назвал СССР империей зла. Это не совсем точно, хотя из Россия в остальной мир в основном всегда только зло и шло. Но точнее было бы назвать империей лжи. Казалось утюг включишь и он что-нибудь врать начнёт. В 1991 думалось всё - прорвались в светлое будущеено оказалось нет, не прорвались. Но если раньше была идеологическая подоплёка то теперь, видимо это просто вошло в плоть и кровь.
И ещё очень угнетает когда месяцами не видишь солнца. Хочется в какое-то солнечное место. 
Пока только отправил дочку в США учится. И напутствовал чтобы училась на пятёрки и настраивалась не возвращаться. Как угодно. Учится там ей долго, а потом пусть там же выходит замуж. Или не выходит - как там у неё выйдет. Но как-то интегрироваться в ту культуру. Раз уж папа у неё фанат Америки.
 С первым пока справляется - сдала все зимние экзамены на пятёрки. Её даже взяли тьютером - типа помощника преподавателя. Помогает учится китайцам и японцам, говорит им язык очень тяжело даётся. Думаю как-нибудь туда же переберусь если выйдет. Или в Канаду.

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Secundus (19.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Gaza

По поводу Боливии. Там один недостаток - президент дебил. Почти такой же как в Венесуэле.

----------


## Буль

_Я смеюсь, умираю от смеха.
Как поверили этому бреду?
Не волнуйтесь, я не уехал.
И не надейтесь - не уеду!_

----------

Aion (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Можете прямо с такими поучениями отправится к Кармапе, который из Китая.


Может, мне прямо модератора попросить удалять некоторые невежливые посты в мой адрес?




> Лично *моя страна закончилась в 1991 году*, с тех пор - бардо говн...раши (есть такая ...территория...). 
> 
> P.S. Признаюсь, стыдно до сих пор... За то, что отдал свою страну мразям; глистам, которые терзают мертвое тело моей Родины.


Это вы про ЖС, населяющих теперь территорию бывшего СССР? 

Жаль, что Вы как следует не подумали в 1991 году.  :Mad: Взяли и отдали. :Cry:  А то бы под Вашим чутким руководством, вероятно, любое бардо, да и все самсара превратилась бы мгновенно во что-то подобающее. Ну как жы Вы так....ай-яй-яй :Frown:

----------

Jambal Dorje (19.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Что касается империи лжи и зла из России. 

Вы не слышали о карме? Каждый имеет по заслугам. Даже на территории бывшего СССР. Вот с этого и копайте.

А политики врут везде. И не очень сильно заботятся о народе. Это такая профессия. Ею хорошо зарабатывают.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Это вы про ЖС, населяющих теперь территорию бывшего СССР? 
> 
> Жаль, что Вы как следует не подумали в 1991 году. Взяли и отдали. А то бы под Вашим чутким руководством, вероятно, любое бардо, да и все самсара превратилась бы мгновенно во что-то подобающее. Ну как жы Вы так....ай-яй-яй


Пема, сегодня 15 число лунного месяца и некоторых чуЙствительных буддистов тянет на самоубиВство, но особенно те могучие натуры с мыслью достоевских мальчиков: "ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ не тварь дрожащая а право имею".

как в СССР одни ехали на Дальний Восток, а другие на Ближний, так и сейчас "не тварей дрожащих" тянет *к сансаре полегче, к нирване попроще*
А мысль бодхисттовская царя идет у них в такой упаковке: "Я быстренько смотаюсь из вашей сансары и гори вы все синим пламенем"

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

В одном из интревью, музыкант Борис Гребенщиков рассказал вот что:




> Я слышал одну интересную теорию. Брахманы Индии считают, что, постоянно перевоплощаясь, человек рождается в разных культурах, чтобы получить какой-то урок. Например, в Африке рождаются, чтобы воспитать в себе ритмические чувства, в Индии – чтобы вырасти духовно, а Россия – страна, где рождаются существа, которые раньше были демонами. Нужно пояснить: демон – не пугало, как мы привыкли думать. Он обладает значительно большей силой, чем человек. Обычно демоны зациклены только на себе. Они даже представить себе не могут, что кроме них что-то еще может быть важным. Посмотрите вокруг – именно такое поведение мы в основном и видим. Мы видим огромную страну, наполненную людьми, из которых девяносто процентов большую часть времени думают только о себе. Поэтому в России рождаются, чтобы научиться думать о других и любить друг друга. Здесь столько людей, которым нужна помощь! Материальная, духовная, душевная или какая-то еще. Эта смешная теория мне очень запала в душу. Неважно даже, верна она или нет.


 :Smilie:

----------

Aion (19.02.2011), Ho Shim (19.02.2011), Joy (19.02.2011), Secundus (19.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (19.02.2011), Гойко (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Кузьмич (23.02.2011), Стас Паркер (22.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я очень чуйствительная буддистка, вот, как раз смотрю, как яркая луна бьет в окно и к утру она сядет за Монте Розой( она точно, как на аве у Jambal Dorje) . Но самоубиваться как-то не тянет, а тянет обнять Пампкина и накормить его мороженым :Smilie:  Может, он оттает. И суровая межбровная морщина на кирпичном фэйсе флибустьера ослабнет. Я его понимаю. Ему сурово выживается на чужбине, а его родную родину заселили глисты. И всегда легче успокаивать себя темой "ах, если бы, да кабы".

Думаю, что есть ВСЯКИЕ буддисты во все времена. Я в России знаю таких ребят, что сердце заходится от сорадости. Мне постоянно там попадаются искренние, добрые люди, которые поражают меня своей чистотой и добротой.  Интересно, мы что, по разным Россиям ходим? :Smilie: Всегда ведь можно выбрать себе круг общения.

А также, думаю, чтобы придти к отречению, надо хоть раз как следует обожраться своей мечтой и УБЕДИТЬСЯ на местности, что это была иллюзия, которая так и не привела к счастью :Smilie: Это все от невозможности проверить лично некоторые факты. А также следствие советского мифа о зарубежном счастье.

Конечно же надо обеспечить свою семью и приложить для этого усилия, и, если нужно, перехать в место с условиями для этого. Но только надо НЕ УВЛЕКАТЬСЯ РАСШИРЕНИЕМ УДОБСТВ. Организовать все, разгрузиться от лишнего и поднажать на практику.

----------


## Gaza

> А политики врут везде. И не очень сильно заботятся о народе. Это такая профессия. Ею хорошо зарабатывают


Это такие детские киношные клише. На самом деле политики бывают вполне порядочными людьми. Мой любимый пример – Черчилль. Не помню приводил ли я его здесь. 
Когда его в 1945 не переизбрали он удалился в своё имение. И выяснилось что у него не хватает денег чтобы оплачивать там коммунальные услуги. У Черчилля!!! Парламент там специально собирался чтобы ему пенсию увеличить. Если бы он был человеком ельцинско-путинского менталитета он мог бы быть богатейшим на земле человеком. Но у него реально в конце жизни не хватало денег на коммунальные платежи. И это не единственный пример. Среди политиков были достойные люди. Но не у нас, к сожалению.

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Vladiimir (19.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (19.02.2011), Гойко (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Культура потребления и глубокая буддийская практика -вещи не совместимые.


Да ладно, прекрасно совместимая!

Ключ в том, чтобы глубоко практикующему буддисту было без разницы, какая вокруг него культура — потребления или там, производства.

----------

Буль (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Слава Эркин (19.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Это такие детские киношные клише. На самом деле политики бывают вполне порядочными людьми. Мой любимый пример – Черчилль. Не помню приводил ли я его здесь. 
> Когда его в 1945 не переизбрали он удалился в своё имение. И выяснилось что у него не хватает денег чтобы оплачивать там коммунальные услуги. У Черчилля!!!


То, что Вы пересказываете -- "клише" в кубе, если не сказать грубее. Сами подумайте, какие "коммунальные услуги" в собственном герцогстве?

----------


## Denli

> А также, думаю, чтобы придти к отречению, надо хоть раз как следует обожраться своей мечтой и УБЕДИТЬСЯ на местности, что это была иллюзия, которая так и не привела к счастьюЭто все от невозможности проверить лично некоторые факты. А также следствие советского мифа о зарубежном счастье.
> 
> Конечно же надо обеспечить свою семью и приложить для этого усилия, и, если нужно, перехать в место с условиями для этого. Но только надо НЕ УВЛЕКАТЬСЯ РАСШИРЕНИЕМ УДОБСТВ. Организовать все, разгрузиться от лишнего и поднажать на практику.


Пема, а Вы не хотите в доказательство своих слов взять и переехать в г...внорашку со своим ребенком? А то помните, был такой... А.Солженицын... статейки кропал сидя в США про то, как мы должны обустроить Россию? Так Вы мне сейчас его напоминаете.




> Вы не слышали о карме? Каждый имеет по заслугам. Даже на территории бывшего СССР. Вот с этого и копайте.


Пема, этот вопрос уже обсудили: в силу хорошей кармы Вам удалось родиться с "цветком". И в этом, несомненно, большая личная заслуга. Никто из присутствующих на такое даже не претендует. Так что не волнуйтесь: пальма первенства останется у Вас. Счастья Вам.

А вообще это нормальное явление, оно еще в годы застоя наблюдалось: я хоть и был тогда мал, но помню какие соцсоревнования проводились из желания быть первыми. Если кому-то удавалось "выбиться в люди", он делал все, чтобы затормозить прогресс тех, с кем был на одной ступеньке несколько месяцев назад. Видимо так собственное превосходство и собственные "заслуги" лучше ощущаются.

----------


## Sforza

> Когда его в 1945 не переизбрали он удалился в своё имение. И выяснилось что у него не хватает денег чтобы оплачивать там коммунальные услуги. У Черчилля!!! Парламент там специально собирался чтобы ему пенсию увеличить. Если бы он был человеком ельцинско-путинского менталитета он мог бы быть богатейшим на земле человеком. Но у него реально в конце жизни не хватало денег на коммунальные платежи. И это не единственный пример. Среди политиков были достойные люди. Но не у нас, к сожалению.


Ну,почему же? Сталин,как говорят,после смерти оставил только трубку,сапоги ,и китель.)))А ещё Великую империю.Вполне достойное наследство,если мерить подобными категориями.

Лейтмотив разросшейся темы,конечно же,ужасен :в моих личных проблемах и неустроенности по жизни виновыты все,кроме  меня:климат,люди,страна.Говнорашка,одним словом.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Legba (19.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), Буль (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Кузьмич (23.02.2011), Леонид Ш (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Конечно же надо обеспечить свою семью и приложить для этого усилия, и, если нужно, перехать в место с условиями для этого. Но только надо НЕ УВЛЕКАТЬСЯ РАСШИРЕНИЕМ УДОБСТВ. Организовать все, разгрузиться от лишнего и поднажать на практику.


Правда, Пема, берите ребенка и приезжайте в Россию: поживите годик-другой. почувствуйте, какого это бояться ребенка одного выпустить во двор.

Я не из Мухокаканска какого-нибудь: родился и вырос в культурной столице, Петербурге, то-есть. В квартире напротив моей живет вор-рецидивист. К его чести, хлопот он не доставляет, и пьет меньше прочих. Незаметный такой. Раз в несколько лет появляется, пол-года - год его видишь, потом исчезает куда-то. Года на три его не видать. Ничего не скажу: он - полезный член лестничной клетки. Спустил как-то с лестницы гастролирующих по району лохотронщиков...

В квартире подо мной живет торговей наркотой. Сходил парнишка в армию, пристрастился там к дури, которой теперь торгует.

Напротив торговца наркотой жил юный ублюдок, работал в милиции, как-то раз приперся домой пьяный с табельным оружием, достал его и начал размахивать с угрозами перед соседями (в т.ч. передо мной), потом куда-то пропал: наверно закрыли за проделки в ментовскую хату.

В квартире надо мной жила сумасшедшая, которая никому была не нужна, так и померла, но пока была жива, хлопот даставляла немало: то кран забудет закрыть, то еще что-нибудь такое.

В квартире, рядом с моей (за стенкой то-бишь) живет другая сумасешедшая, которая таскает с помойки к себе в квартиру хлам. Хлам гниет и воняет. Мне приходилось заклеивать скотчем розетки, чтобы благоухания в квартиру не шли. 

В соседней парадной в смежной квартире (за другой стенкой то-бишь) живет почтенная чета алкоголиков. Раза три в неделю стабильно там происходят пьянки с драками и криками. Просыпаешься ночью от того, что одно чувствующее существо не орет даже, а рычит (звериное что-то такое) на другое чувствующее существо. А может и об стену другое чувствующее существо приложить. Звук при этом такой разносится... ух... незабываемый. Сразу начинаешь ценить то, что родился в семье трезвенников...

А помните рекламу ирисок Меллер? Помните??? Ту самую: "А теперь и ты испытаю неизведанное..." Мужик подносит нос к клетке с разъяренной канарейкой и т.д. Так вот, вам когда нибудь доводилось участвовать в аттракционе "Я и два разъяренных питбуля"? Тот "цветок", с которым Вам довелось родиться, поможет вам в этом. В квартире на первом этаже живет хозяин двух питбулей. У него любимая развлекуха встать у подъезда с собаками на поводках, так чтобы собаки совсем чуть-чуть не доставали проходящих к дверям и наблюдать, как собаки бесятся, заходятся на прохожих, а те пугаются. Особенность аттракциона в том, что проводится он только с обладательницами "цветка", носители "жезла" игнорируются. Даже здесь вы ощутите свое преимущество, обысловленное благой кармой. 

Приезжайте, попробуйте на себе. У вас - все шансы испытать неизведанное. Выходишь во двор, и обязательно натыкаешься на кого-то спящего под лавкой в обнимку с пустым пузырем. Причем круглый год: и зимой, и летом. Причем, без пол-литры и не разберешь, кто это: мужчина, женщина, ребенок... Можно даже тотализатор устраивать.

Про работы жилкомхоза - отдельная песня. Прошлой зимой мою маму чуть не убило упавшей сосулькой: всего в полуметре приземлилась. Кстати, по статистике вроде как каждый день в Петербурге сосулькой убивает как минимум одного человека... 

Картина маслом, как говорится, одного подъезда из 20 квартир в не самом неблагополучном районе. И это, доложу я вам, картина не Воскресенска какого-нибудь, а Санкт-Петербурга. Приезжайте к нам с дочкой. Или с сыном. А то ишь взяли моду кормой хорошей тут хвастаться.

----------

Аня Приходящая (19.02.2011), Буль (19.02.2011), Мошэ (20.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> ...На самом деле политики бывают вполне порядочными людьми. Мой любимый пример – Черчилль...


он также запомнился жестокими палаческими расправами над туземным населением английских колоний, восстававшими в конце Х1Х - начале ХХ вв. Именно благодаря этому он был вознесен на британский властный Олимп.

Кроме того, был одним из идеологов английского колониализма, именно колониализма (это было официальной политикой Британии того времени) - хищнического тотального высасывания всех ресурсов из колоний для обеспечения англосаксов, при чем в колониях развитие собственной промышленности и экономики намеренно подавлялось.

Кстати, есть одна диссертация (сам не читал, узнал из публикаций в сети, а ее автор, университетский профессор, был вынужден эмигрировать из Англии не то в Канаду, не то во Францию, жив до сих пор), запрещенная к печати в Германии и Англии, которая так и называется "Английские корни немецкого фашизма", в ней выводится, что немецкий фашизм вырос исключительно из имперской идеологии англосаксов.
Возможно, это спорно, но однозначно, что Черчилль не моноцветная фигура.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Joy (19.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Леонид Ш (19.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Alex

> А про активно формирующийся вокруг Израиля арабо-исламский халифат Вы что думаете?


Вольф, не читайте советских (и русскоязычных израильских) газет. Никаким "халифатом", по крайней мере в ближайшие десятилетия, даже не пахнет. При том, что есть вероятность прихода к власти умеренных исламистов в Египте, с Израилем воевать никто из окружающих его стран не собирается. Что до "череды революций" - так тут все не совсем так, как видится из телевизора, и в разных странах происходят совершенно разные процессы. Пардон, но чтобы объяснить ситуацию подробно - придется открывать новую тему, а пока (к счастью) политика нп БФ - табу.




> Вы, батенька, или антисемит, или советских газет начитались.


Вольф, конечно, глупость сказал насчет "концлагеря". Но, увы, дискриминация арабского населения в Израиле имеет место, хотя тут тоже не все однозначно, о чем я ему и напомнил. Мог бы привести массу примеров с фактами и цифрами.
А вот насчет "антисемита" - это уж Вы, извините, зря. Ну что такое - стоит только покритиковать в чем-то Израиль (неважно, справедливо или нет) - как у русим начинается: "Гевалт! Антисемитизм!" Ну вот я во многом недоволен своим правительством - так что ж я теперь, русофоб, что ли?




> Мубарак был, пожалуй, единственным другом Израиля


Вы Иорданию забыли. Мубарак как раз - поскольку-постольку. К сожалению, в последние годы Израиль делает все от него зависящее, чтобы Иордания с ним поссорилась, но пока, к счастью, безрезультатно.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Если что-то возможно поправить, то надо попробовать поправить. Если условия не подходят, то если это можно поправить, то лучше поправить. В ситуации сегодняшней во многих местах России человеку почти невозможно что-то улучшить вокруг себя. Он не может пойти и улучшить что-то. Он практически ни на что не влияет. Проще уехать что многие и делают. Из Бурятии например уехало огромное количество людей. Кто в Москву, кто заграницу. Конечно если человек живет в тех условиях которые ему не нравятся это его карма, но поменять условия тоже будет кармой. Один знакомый давно уехал в Белую Церковь под Киевом и сказал что там лучше ему жить с семьей. Потом переехал и оттуда. Сказал что если будут места для жизни лучше чем те где он живет сейчас то он и туда уедет. Программист кстати хороший. Профессия такая что если человек шарит то возможно везде работу найти.

----------


## Fyodor

> как в СССР одни ехали на Дальний Восток, а другие на Ближний, так и сейчас "не тварей дрожащих" тянет *к сансаре полегче, к нирване попроще*
> А мысль бодхисттовская царя идет у них в такой упаковке: "Я быстренько смотаюсь из вашей сансары и гори вы все синим пламенем"


 У всех разная карма.
Мне с детства нравились книги про дальние страны, а любимая передача - Клуб Путешественников. Я даже не хотел, я мечтал путешествовать. 
Когда предложили поехать поработать в маленьком городке в Сибири согласился не задумываясь, хотя  многие знакомые в Питере у виска пальцем крутили. 

Для меня смена места жительства - это правильно, это развивает, это расширяет кругозор и избавляет от многих иллюзий и привязанностей. 
Хотя большинство людей почему то другие. Есть знакомые которым уехать из Сибири - то что доктор прописал. Даже квартира на "материке" уже куплена, а они все не едут. Вот, дочке учебный год нужно закончить, вот до стажа северного чуть осталось ... Потом еще любят говорить, что их "север держит".

Но думаться мне, что не север их держит на месте, а привязанности и страх.      
Для сознания проще и комфортней никуда не ехать.   

Набрано с iPad.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Пампкин, личные обиды - не повод обливать грязью Родину! Родина - это не правительство и не политический строй, а земля где ты родился и вырос, где жили твои предки. Я тоже родился в СССР, и мне обидно, что этой страны больше нет. Мне обидно не только за русских, но и за таджиков, которые теперь безграмотные и вынуждены работать за еду как рабы, и за многие другие народы бывшего СССР. Но так же я понимаю, что таков закон природы, каждый сам создал себе карму, получить при рождении золотые блюда или рваные портки. Буддист должен равностно относится к любому месту, где окажется и к любым людям, которые его окружают, и должен быть спокоен перед лицом бедности и богатства, величия или ничтожности. Луна в небе одна и та же, и для живущих в России и для живущих в Америке. Но куда бы не занесла судьба, нельзя поливать грязью своих родителей и плевать в то место где родился, это очень плохо для кармы.

P.S. Нужно жить сегодняшним днем, а не ностальгией по прошлому или фантазиями о будущем.

----------

Legba (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> То, что Вы пересказываете -- "клише" в кубе, если не сказать грубее. Сами подумайте, какие "коммунальные услуги" в собственном герцогстве?


Наши современные герцогства скрывают за 8 метровым заборами и охраной с автоматами. Хозяева же их не то что на коммунальные услуги, а еще на несколько таких герцогств зарабатывают на службе народу. Поверьте, это так.
Сравните с невозможность оплаты за фамильную недвижимость.  

А где еще мигалки и хитрые номера регулярно давят простой народ и им за это ничего не случается? Думаю, что нигде. Явление уникальное.

Набрано с iPad

----------


## PampKin Head

> как в СССР одни ехали на Дальний Восток, а другие на Ближний, так и сейчас "не тварей дрожащих" тянет *к сансаре полегче, к нирване попроще*
> А мысль бодхисттовская царя идет у них в такой упаковке: "Я быстренько смотаюсь из вашей сансары и гори вы все синим пламенем"


ЛамРим Дже Дзонкапы, установки низшей и средней личности, на которой покоится установка высшей... При отсутствии первых двух третья - не более, чем пустые слова...




> Родина - это не правительство и не политический строй, а земля где ты родился и вырос, где жили твои предки


Так с землей то ничего не случилось и не случится, даже если ты улетишь на Марс... Ты поэтому подумай, что же такое все же Родина (березки и в Канаде есть; с учетом того, что московские с канадскими березками к твоему месту рождения имеют одинаковое отношение).




> но и голод и разруху 90х, когда зимой 1992 года, кроме картошки нечего было есть


Так вы же живете на миске риса и двух картошках... Такого было предостаточно и в 90-м, и в 92-м...




> И по сравнению с 90ми, жить сейчас стало значительно лучше. Не знаю как в столицах, а у нас с каждым годом во многих сферах заметны улучшения, в том же коммунальном хозяйстве, закупили новую технику, каждый день убирают снег, сбивают сосульки с крыш, летом ездят автопылесосы, ставят новые фонари, красивые резные оградки на газоны и т.п., украшают город к праздникам.


Ага, только за этими красивыми заборами люди мрут как мухи от афганского героина, который крышуется местным УВД; в больницу можно просто не ложиться, если денег нет; в школе, на дорогах и далее по списку поборы... И большое количество людей живет на чашке риса и двух картошках не потому, что они собираются в монахи, а потому что на большее просто нет денег.

За этими заборами живут люди, у которых не будет своего жилья. Детям которых недоступно высшее образование (по причине все той же миски риса и двух картошек), а скоро будет недоступно и среднее. 

Люди, которых дочь/сынок очередной мрази может сбить на улице, и они же окажутся виноваты на следствии и суде. Люди, убийц которых просто отпускают даже при наличии явно указывающих улик...

Продолжать можно долго.

Вот за такое умирали мои предки на войнах? Чтобы Вова сверху вплоть до последнего чиновника снизу набивали карманы на смерти и горе соотечественников?

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Кузьмич (23.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> У всех разная карма.
> Мне с детства нравились книги про дальние страны, а любимая передача - Клуб Путешественников.


У меня тоже в детстве Клуб Кинопутешественников была любимой передачей. Но я никуда не ездил в жизни кроме Черного Моря раз в год, и еще пары городов в России. А сейчас для меня важен лишь внутренний мир и медитация, и стала безралична реакция на впечатления от окружающего мира. Куда-то ехать или передвигаться не нужно, все что мне нужно, всегда со мной. Хотя за хорошими наставлениями, я бы наверное поехал  :Smilie:  Зимой я даже из дома не выхожу. А если и приходится куда-то передвигаться, то мое внимание сосредоточено лишь на отрезке проезжей части перед машиной. 




> Наши современные герцогства скрывают за 8 метровым заборами и охраной с автоматами. Хозяева же их не то что на коммунальные услуги, а еще на несколько таких герцогств зарабатывают на службе народу. Поверьте, это так.
> Сравните с невозможность оплаты за фамильную недвижимость.  
> 
> А где еще мигалки и хитрые номера регулярно давят простой народ и им за это ничего не случается? Думаю, что нигде. Явление уникальное.


За рубежом, думаю не менее пафосные дворцы, у недавно разбогатевших людей. Если в СШП сынок сенатора кого-нибудь переедет, и вовремя позвонит кому надо, дело тоже спустят на тормозах или вообще спустят концы в воду. А мигалки, это только в столицах проблема. У нас в Саратове с мигалками только машины Губернатора и представителя Президента ездят.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так вы же живете на миске риса и двух картошках... Такого было предостаточно и в 90-м, и в 92-м...


Я тогда не был буддистом и мне было 14 лет, тогда хотелось чего-то большего чем картошка  :Smilie: , хотя и тогда особо не плакался, и был доволен даже картошке.




> Ага, только за этими красивыми заборами люди мрут как мухи от афганского героина, который крышуется местным УВД; в больницу можно просто не ложиться, если денег нет; в школе, на дорогах и далее по списку поборы... И большое количество людей живет на чашке риса и двух картошках не потому, что они собираются в монахи, а потому что на большее просто нет денег.
> 
> За этими заборами живут люди, у которых не будет своего жилья. Детям которых недоступно высшее образование (по причине все той же миски риса и двух картошек), а скоро будет недоступно и среднее. 
> 
> Люди, которых дочь/сынок очередной мрази может сбить на улице, и они же окажутся виноваты на следствии и суде. Люди, убийц которых просто отпускают даже при наличии явно указывающих улик...
> 
> Продолжать можно долго.
> 
> Вот за такое умирали мои предки на войнах? Чтобы Вова сверху вплоть до последнего чиновника снизу набивали карманы на смерти и горе соотечественников?


Это сансара! Страна была разрушена, и теперь худо-бедно поднимается из руин. Ты думаешь, что во времена гражданской войны в Советской России было лучше, или в США, во время великой депрессии, или сейчас в Афганистане и Сомали? Все мои знакомые живут достойно, а многие очень хорошо зарабатывают. Да есть проблемы, есть нищие, есть наркоманы и алкоголики, есть воры, мздоимцы и казнокрады и их очень много, и так бывает всегда, и в любой стране после хаоса и разрухи. Это присутствует повсеместно в сансаре. Тебе то как буддисту не знать? Наш долг как буддистов в первую очередь совершенствовать свой ум и молиться за тех, кому сейчас не легко, а не политиканствовать и поливать грязью Родину.

----------


## Fyodor

> мой брат был не раз в этих городах, и сравнивал. Да и сам я заработал на первую машину сам, купив ее с двух зарплат в коммерческой фирме.


Не зачет. Должно было быть: 
_Я сам там жил (хотя бы) три месяца и теперь могу сравнивать_
Думая, что Европейская цена на Вашу машину Вас здорово расстроит. Потом еще можно подумать куда и кому идет разница в цене...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если в СШП сынок сенатора кого-нибудь переедет, и вовремя позвонит кому надо, дело тоже спустят на тормозах или вообще спустят концы в воду


Пример подобного привести можете?

----------


## Fyodor

> У меня тоже в детстве Клуб Кинопутешественников была любимой передачей. Но я никуда не ездил в жизни кроме Черного Моря раз в год, и еще пары городов в России. ...
> 
> За рубежом, думаю не менее пафосные дворцы, у недавно разбогатевших людей. Если в СШП сынок сенатора кого-нибудь переедет, и вовремя позвонит кому надо, дело тоже спустят на тормозах или вообще спустят концы в воду. .


А Вы не думайте, Вы исполните детскую мечту и поездите. Только не как турист, с чувством, с расстановкой.
Это поможет поубивать многие иллюзии старательно взращиваемые в нас властью и СМИ. Не даром при совке люди побывавшие там считались потенциально опасными.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> Пример подобного привести можете?


Легко, но только не США а на Рублево-Успенском и не сенатор, а наш местный боярин. В январе было два случая.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, вопрос: положим лично от вас зависит опять выбор... лично вам свободу практиковать публично свои религию (тайно вы ее можете практиковать и  в китайской, и советской тюрьме), но за это умрут от героина, голода и геноцида/войн сотни тысяч или оставить все как есть, практикуя тайно?

Как вы поступите, как Бодхисаттва или просто буддист?

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

А чего дворцам завидовать? Живите своей жизнью, не сравнивайте, пожалуйста. 
И во дворцах страданий полно, еще больше, чем у нас.

Позаботьтесь лучше, как до 90 лет дожить без всяких болезней. 
Об этом надо говорить, раз мы буддисты и практикуем. 
Долгая жизнь - необходимое условие для практики. 

То ли я ипохондрик, то ли на самом деле так, но у меня чувство, что я скоро умру.
И вот это "скоро" приводит жизнь в порядок, угасают желания.
Блин, как я стара! Родилась уже старой.
Собираюсь только на кладбище.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А чего дворцам завидовать? Живите своей жизнью, не сравнивайте, пожалуйста. 
> И во дворцах страданий полно, еще больше, чем у нас.


Завидуют не дворцам, о отсутствию местного масштаба в торговле героином и другими тяжелыми наркотиками... При котором вы врятли будете жить спокойно.

*Почему умирают русские?* 
http://www.snob.ru/magazine/entry/id/3603 
Очень показательная статья, Сомали и Калькутта - наше светлое будущее, если сможем.




> В том, что сегодняшний уровень смертности в России невероятно, неоправданно высок. И с каждым годом увеличивается. Это касается прежде всего мужского населения. Вот пример: сегодня ожидаемая продолжительность жизни пятнадцатилетнего мальчика *в России меньше, чем в Сомали*.
> 
> Или еще пример: ожидаемая *продолжительность жизни москвича ниже, чем жителя Калькутты*.
> 
> На всей планете, включая многие страны третьего мира, продолжительность жизни растет, в России же, вопреки логике, падает...
> 
> Сегодня у каждого последующего поколения россиян шансов выжить меньше, чем у предыдущего. И это невиданная вещь! У нас просто нет такого опыта - чтобы в относительно богатом обществе в мирное время показатели здоровья населения ухудшались, да еще так сильно и так долго. Сегодня ожидаемая продолжительность жизни в России составляет всего чуть больше шестидесяти шести лет! Это ниже, чем в Белоруссии, ниже, чем на Украине - если сравнивать с неблагополучными с этой точки зрения постсоветскими странами. Ниже, чем в Эстонии и Венгрии, где ожидаемая продолжительность жизни 73,5 года.
> 
> Уровень смертности в России сейчас в два раза (!) превышает западноевропейский.
> ...

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (19.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

PampKin Head, жизнь сама как-бы помогает увидеть всю страдательность сансары, и порождает устремление к освобождению. Так зачем же искать призрачный островок стабильности в сансаре, когда мы уже услышали о существовании Пути окончательного освобождения?

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011), Федор Ф (19.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Вот, кстати, футуристический прогноз

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, жизнь сама как-бы помогает увидеть всю страдательность сансары, и порождает устремление к освобождению. Так зачем же искать призрачный островок стабильности в сансаре, когда мы уже услышали о существовании Пути окончательного освобождения?


Хотя бы потому, что Гуру Ринпоче рекомендовал не жить в родных местах...  :Wink:  У него то все было в порядке с наставлениями о Пути Освобождения, не так ли?

Люди не ищут стабильности в сансаре, просто в даже в сансаре есть места, более подходящие для практики, а есть менее.

Я лично сомневаюсь, что если ваши дети будут голодать рядом с вами, а родители - умирать без денег на дорогую медицинскую помощь, ваша практика будет эффективной.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

А про Финляндию, Памкин, не думали? 
Язык сломаешь, но ничего, первый год везде трудно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А про Финляндию, Памкин, не думали? 
> Язык сломаешь, но ничего, первый год везде трудно.


А чего думать то? Официальных иммиграционных программ в Финляндии нет...

P.S. По Green Card на Аляску было бы самое то. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Даже если здесь будет, как в Сомали, уезжать никуда не собираюсь. Считаю, что народ - это как большая семья, и кто ему еще поможет, если не мы? Поэтому буду жить здесь и помогать, как могу. А уезжать в поисках лучшей жизни - это все равно, что бросать семью, когда в ней кто-то заболел и жить стало трудно в связи с этим. Почему-то Далай-лама, например, не эмигрировал в Канаду, а заботится о своем народе. Как-то у нас получается, что тибетский патриотизм - это нормально, а русский - совершенно ненужное явление, что-то устаревшее. А если бы началась не скрытая война против России, как сейчас, а явная, тоже бы убежали?

Я уж не говорю, что такие поиски лучшей жизни в другой стране никак не вяжутся с махаянской мотивацией: бодхисаттва не бежит туда, где получше в сансаре, а стремится родиться там, где больше страданий, чтобы помогать страждущим.

----------

Ho Shim (19.02.2011), Буль (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Леонид Ш (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Сергей Ч (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему-то Далай-лама, например, не эмигрировал в Канаду, а заботится о своем народе.


Далай-Лама зато иммигрировал в Индию, а родной народ остался в Тибете.

P.S. Гражданство Канады то у него есть, не так ли? )




> А если бы началась не скрытая война против России, как сейчас, а явная, тоже бы убежали?


Будет война, будут и ответы. Сейчас есть явная война?




> Я уж не говорю, что такие поиски лучшей жизни в другой стране никак не вяжутся с махаянской мотивацией: бодхисаттва не бежит туда, где получше в сансаре, а стремится родиться там, где больше страданий, чтобы помогать страждущим.


Стоит ли Далай-Ламе при таком раскладе вернуться в Тибет, к родному народу? Или у него тоже какие то проблемы с махаянской мотивацией?

О! И Кармапа как то не остался с родным народом... И Сакья Тринзин (где это у него сестра то?)... И далее по списку.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Почему-то Далай-лама, например, не эмигрировал в Канаду, а заботится о своем народе. Как-то у нас получается, что тибетский патриотизм - это нормально...


Ну... Лиза... Вообще-то Далаи-лама эмигрировал в Индию. Есть версии, что если бы он этого не сделал, его народу сейчас жилось бы гораздо легче. 

А ведь можно вот еще как заботу о народе рассмотреть... Вот под каким углом... Возьмем, например, акции "Фри Тибет". Что это такое по сути? По сути это способ "Правительства в изгнании" (я не говорю, что именно Далай-ламы, но как миннимум - его администрации) заявить о себе: "Мы тут такие бедные и несчастные, дайте нам денег". Неграмотные Тибетцы в ТАР (почитай отзывы путешественников о плачевном нынешнем уровне образования среди тибетцев, а до освобождения образование просто отсутствовало!!!) на призывы о "Фри Тибет" ведутся, и лезут на баррикады с восстаниями и беспорядками. Чем это заканчивается? Например кровавой бойней марта 2008го. Несколько тысяч необразованных человек было убито ни за что (в то время, как всем мало-мальски грамотным людям за рубежом было понятно, что все закончится обычной кровавой бойней), зато в кассы "Правительства в изгнании" и различных смежных фондов посыпались денежные знаки от добросердечных донаторов. Так что тут тоже не все однозначно...

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Далай-Лама зато иммигрировал в Индию, а родной народ остался в Тибете.


Ожидала такой ответ. Согласна, эмигрировал. Но, насколько я могу судить, для него тогда это был наилучший вариант, т.к. иначе бы его просто убили и для тибетского народа (да и для всего мира) было бы только хуже от этого. К тому же, в Индии он старается все, что может, делать для своего народа. А у нас отъезжающие, вроде, не собираются какое-то движение сопротивления организовывать из-за границы, эмигрируют с мотивацией заботы о себе и своих семьях.




> P.S. Гражданство Канады то у него есть, не так ли? )


Если и есть, это ничего не меняет, он же там не живет.




> Будет война, будут и ответы. Сейчас есть явная война?


Война есть скрытая. Народ истребляется, страна деградирует, враг торжествует. Почему при явной войне, когда враг едет на танках, летит на самолетах, убегать - это предательство, а при скрытой, когда враг действует из-под тишка (посредством колониальной администрации) - это нормально?

----------

Joy (19.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Война есть скрытая. Народ истребляется, страна деградирует, враг торжествует. Почему при явной войне, когда враг едет на танках, летит на самолетах, убегать - это предательство, а при скрытой, когда враг действует из-под тишка (посредством колониальной администрации) - это нормально?


Потому, что в явной войне, когда вы уничтожаете врага, вы становитесь героем для народа, государства и власти. А когда идёт война скрытая, за попытки противостоять, вас же за решётку и упекут. В этом принципиальное отличие.
В первом случае народ и партия едины, во втором - по разные стороны баррикад.

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Ну... Лиза... Вообще-то Далаи-лама эмигрировал в Индию. Есть версии, что если бы он этого не сделал, его народу сейчас жилось бы гораздо легче.


Про эмиграцию Далай-Ламы ответила. Из его автобиографий я сделала вывод, что его бы убили, если бы он не уехал.




> А ведь можно вот еще как заботу о народе рассмотреть... Вот под каким углом... Возьмем, например, акции "Фри Тибет". Что это такое по сути? По сути это способ "Правительства в изгнании" (я не говорю, что именно Далай-ламы, но как миннимум - его администрации) заявить о себе: "Мы тут такие бедные и несчастные, дайте нам денег". Неграмотные Тибетцы в ТАР (почитай отзывы путешественников о плачевном нынешнем уровне образования среди тибетцев, а до освобождения образование просто отсутствовало!!!) на призывы о "Фри Тибет" ведутся, и лезут на баррикады с восстаниями и беспорядками. Чем это заканчивается? Например кровавой бойней марта 2008го. Несколько тысяч необразованных человек было убито ни за что (в то время, как всем мало-мальски грамотным людям за рубежом было понятно, что все закончится обычной кровавой бойней), зато в кассы "Правительства в изгнании" и различных смежных фондов посыпались денежные знаки от добросердечных донаторов. Так что тут тоже не все однозначно...


Я с этим не спорю, может быть и так. В акциях Фри Тибет не участвую и политические взгляды Далай-ламы в целом не поддерживаю.

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ожидала такой ответ. Согласна, эмигрировал. Но, насколько я могу судить, для него тогда это был наилучший вариант, т.к. иначе бы его просто убили и для тибетского народа (да и для всего мира) было бы только хуже от этого. К тому же, в Индии он старается все, что может, делать для своего народа.


Т.е. махаянская мотивация и отъезд все же не взаимоисключающие категории?




> А у нас отъезжающие, вроде, не собираются какое-то движение сопротивления организовывать из-за границы, эмигрируют с мотивацией заботы о себе и своих семьях.


Так и Далай-Лама не организовывает "движение сопротивления". Или мне что-то не известно?




> Если и есть, это ничего не меняет, он же там не живет.


Ну и у нас также будет....




> Война есть скрытая. Народ истребляется, страна деградирует, враг торжествует.


Вы же специально сделали акцент на явную войну. К чему теперь говорить о скрытой?




> Почему при явной войне, когда враг едет на танках, летит на самолетах, убегать - это предательство, а при скрытой, когда враг действует из-под тишка (посредством колониальной администрации) - это нормально?


Не этот народ выбрал эту колониальную администрацию, нет? Никто по лесам не кучкуется; на демонстрации не выходит, с ледорубом имени Льва Давидовича Троцкого за продажными чиновниками не бегает. Следовательно, этот народ вполне устраивает именно эта колониальная администрация... 

Кто я такой, чтобы вмешиваться в эту бдсм-симфонию любовных взаимоотношений колониальный администрации и ее холопов эрефии?

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> О! И Кармапа как то не остался с родным народом... И Сакья Тринзин (где это у него сестра то?)... И далее по списку.


Не надо все валить в одну кучу. Я отвечала конкретно отъезжающим и отъехавшим участникам данной темы, т.к. не увидела в их отъезде махаянской мотивации. Но из моих слов не надо делать вывод, что любой отъезд из своей страны - это плохо.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

Вообще, буддийское поселение не считаю утопией. В конце концов, тут уже есть один пример - Аскат. Почему не появиться еще одному? Это хорошая возможность для появления монастыря, в конце концов. В городе, вообще не очень понятно (типа, квартал) зачем это нужно. Можно объединяться на базе полюбившейся традиции, организовывать центр, практиковать, приглашать учителей, таким образом и взаимодействовать, изменяя окружающий мир к лучшему.
Вот у нас, в Кван Ум, под Новгородом дзэн-центр ребята устраивали. Жили вместе. Несколько человек. Под руководством монаха Мьон Гонг Сунима. Но, не вышло. Сначала дом сгорел. Отстроили новый. И там не сложилось. Но совсем не потому, что это невозможно. У них все получалось. Вообще, если любишь жить в деревне, это вполне осуществимо.

----------

Joy (19.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Леонид Ш (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не надо все валить в одну кучу. Я отвечала конкретно отъезжающим и отъехавшим участникам данной темы, т.к. не увидела в их отъезде махаянской мотивации. Но из моих слов не надо делать вывод, что любой отъезд из своей страны - это плохо.


Ок, какова махаянская мотивация у сестры Сакья Тринзина?

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ок, какова махаянская мотивация у сестры Сакья Тринзина?


Сохранить гены клана кхон?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сохранить гены клана кхон?


Они и в Индии сохранятся...

----------


## Топпер

> Они и в Индии сохранятся...


А экология?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Т.е. махаянская мотивация и отъезд все же не взаимоисключающие категории?


То, что это взаимоисключающие категории, - это вы придумали и мне приписали. Я же изначально написала вот что: "Я уж не говорю, что такие *поиски лучшей жизни в другой стране* никак не вяжутся с махаянской мотивацией: бодхисаттва не бежит туда, где получше в сансаре, а стремится родиться там, где больше страданий, чтобы помогать страждущим. "

Если человек уехал не для того, чтобы получше устроиться самому, а для учебы или по каким-то еще уважительным причинам, связанным с заботой о ЖС, у меня и в мыслях нет это осуждать. Так что если вы Пампкин, уезжаете с махаянской мотивацией, претензий к вам не имею.  :Smilie: 




> Так и Далай-Лама не организовывает "движение сопротивления". Или мне что-то не известно?


Движение сопротивления - это был пример возможной помощи. Необязательно всем уехавшим его организовывать, у каждого свое призвание, главное как-то помогать.




> Вы же специально сделали акцент на явную войну. К чему теперь говорить о скрытой?


Я просто провела аналогию, чтобы было видно, что убегать при скрытой войне также позорно, как и при явной.




> Не этот народ выбрал эту колониальную администрацию, нет? Никто по лесам не кучкуется; на демонстрации не выходит, с ледорубом имени Льва Давидовича Троцкого за продажными чиновниками не бегает. Следовательно, этот народ вполне устраивает именно эта колониальная администрация...


Ну а вы сами-то выходите? Или вы не часть народа? Я вот выхожу.

И потом, выборы сейчас сплошной фарс, так что адмнистрацию никто не выбирал, она сама власть захватила. К тому же, власть делает все для того, чтобы народ был аполитичным, и ей это удается.




> Кто я такой, чтобы вмешиваться в эту бдсм-симфонию любовных взаимоотношений колониальный администрации и ее холопов эрефии?


Холопами ее сделала та самая администрация с молчаливого согласия таких, как вы, которые все понимают, но не вмешиваются. Помощь народу заключается в том числе и в политическом просвещении, чтобы он не был холопами.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Ок, какова махаянская мотивация у сестры Сакья Тринзина?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Откуда я знаю? А что, я утверждала, что у нее она есть? Или если она сестра Сакья Тридзина, то у нее она обязана быть?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну а вы сами-то выходите? Или вы не часть народа? Я вот выхожу.


Я - не часть этого народа. Я - гражданин СССР, которого больше нет; советский человек.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще, буддийское поселение не считаю утопией. В конце концов, тут уже есть один пример - Аскат. Почему не появиться еще одному? Это хорошая возможность для появления монастыря, в конце концов. В городе, вообще не очень понятно (типа, квартал) зачем это нужно. Можно объединяться на базе полюбившейся традиции, организовывать центр, практиковать, приглашать учителей, таким образом и взаимодействовать, изменяя окружающий мир к лучшему.


А по-моему как раз в городе-то и было бы круто сделать буддийский квартал. Потому что в этом случае местный храм-центр был бы постоянно в гуще событий (ибо все живут в 5 минутах ходьбы). А как показывает практика, даже если есть желающие посещать центр люди, делают они это очень редко в силу лени и-или жизненных обстоятельств (среди которых дальность жилья от центра играет ОЧЕНЬ значимую роль). В результате в целом жизнь центра находится  в стагнации, а не в бурном кипении. Как и сами буддисты тоже в такой же стагнации оказываются.

Кстати. Насколько я то вижу, в США как раз именно в таких буддийских кварталах и делают храмы-монастыри (в которых часто, кстати, живут западные монахи и учителя в частности). Оно и логично, ибо местные буддисты эти центры-храмы-монастыри и поддерживают. Прямые денежные дотации, как я понимаю, явление довольно редкое.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

И, конечно, на мой взгляд, есть большой смысл заниматься всем этим именно в России. В городе или селе там, не важно. Ведь, все эти "теплые места для практики и моей семьи" создавали другие люди вместе со своими единомышленниками и народами, в конце концов. Прилагая серьезные усилия, идя на многие жертвы. Это и было их прекрасной буддийской практикой.

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), Леонид Ш (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Если говорить о буддийских поселениях на территории европейской части России или других стран СНГ, где Дхарма малораспространена, то, я думаю, что могут возникнуть проблемы во взаимоотношении с местным населением.

Думаете, если где-нибудь в Пскове появится буддийский квартал, не найдется   фанатиков из числа авраамитов или гопоты , желающих поджечь или написать похабные надписи на стенах буддийского квартала?

----------


## Ho Shim

> А как показывает практика, даже если есть желающие посещать центр люди, делают они это очень редко в силу лени и-или жизненных обстоятельств (среди которых дальность жилья от центра играет ОЧЕНЬ значимую роль). В результате в целом жизнь центра находится  в стагнации, а не в бурном кипении. Как и сами буддисты тоже в такой же стагнации оказываются.


Ну, да. Раз в неделю в буддийский центр лень съездить, а квартал построить не лень будет)))

----------

PampKin Head (19.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Ну, да. Раз в неделю в буддийский центр лень съездить, а квартал построить не лень будет)))


Так это разные вещи. Квартал-то он насущнее - ибо в нём жить и тебе и семье и кому там ещё. Одна из первостепенных целей каждого человека - обеспечить себя жильём. А всё остальное в любом случае уже на втором месте. 

Например, те же тайские или китайские или камбоджийские кварталы в Штатах или Канаде - сначала они туда приехали, и уже только после того, как поселились, задумались о том, что пора бы дхамма-центр или храм построить. И уже потом на готовое едут монахи.

----------

Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Так это разные вещи. Квартал-то он насущнее - ибо в нём жить и тебе и семье и кому там ещё. Одна из первостепенных целей каждого человека - обеспечить себя жильём. А всё остальное в любом случае уже на втором месте. 
> 
> Например, те же тайские или китайские или камбоджийские кварталы в Штатах или Канаде - сначала они туда приехали, и уже только после того, как поселились, задумались о том, что пора бы дхамма-центр или храм построить. И уже потом на готовое едут монахи.


Так, какие проблемы - вон живет уважаемый бханте Чатри в Горелово - товарищи тхеравадины, выкупайте землю, стройте дома, школы буддийские, от поддержки такого поселения и Таиланд не откажется я думаю.

----------


## Zom

> Так, какие проблемы - вон живет уважаемый бханте Чатри в Горелово - товарищи тхеравадины, выкупайте землю, стройте дома, школы буддийские, от поддержки такого поселения и Таиланд не откажется я думаю.


Так кто ж так делает - землю купил в бандитском цыганском поселении - где не было никаких буддистов, никогда не будет, и никто туда в трезвом уме и ясной памяти не поедет жить. Я ж уже сказал как правильно (т.е. как оно _реально_ работает) - вначале есть люди, которые селятся в городе, где это им удобно, и уже _потом_, когда они там обжились и укрепились, они вкладывают усилия к созданию храма. Но никак не ДО этого. Вот почему я и говорю, что круто, когда в городе появился бы такой буддийский квартал - в котором в целом селились бы буддисты. В итоге это могло бы дать прочную общину, храм и т.д.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Я - не часть этого народа. Я - гражданин СССР, которого больше нет; советский человек.


Советские люди были воспитаны советским государством, в котором очень много внимания уделялось воспитанию подрастающего поколения, одни детские песни чего стоят:



> Остался дом за дымкою степною
> Hе скоро я вернусь к нему обратно.
> Ты только будь, пожалуйста, со мнoю,
> Товарищ Правда! Товарищ Правда
> Ты только будь, пожалуйста, со мною,
> Товарищ Правда!
> 
> Я все смогу, я клятвы не нарушу.
> Своим дыханьем землю обогрею.
> ...


А сейчас что у нас по телевизору, да и вообще везде? Вот и народ соответствующий. 

Чтобы появилось СССР, вначале пришлось сделать революцию, потом за СССР люди бились в гражданской войне, потом в Великой Отечественной, потом были большие стройки, поднятие целины, люди все силы кидали на строительство нового государства и светлого будущего своих детей, а вы, Пампкин, хотите, чтобы вам новый СССР на блюдечке принесли вместе с хорошими советскими людьми?

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Так кто ж так делает - землю купил в бандитском цыганском поселении - где не было никаких буддистов, никогда не будет, и никто туда в трезвом уме и ясной памяти не поедет жить. Я ж уже сказал как правильно (т.е. как оно _реально_ работает) - вначале есть люди, которые селятся в городе, где это им удобно, и уже _потом_, когда они там обжились и укрепились, они вкладывают усилия к созданию храма. Но никак не ДО этого. Вот почему я и говорю, что круто, когда в городе появился бы такой буддийский квартал - в котором в целом селились бы буддисты. В итоге это могло бы дать прочную общину, храм и т.д.


Да, я знаю эту проблему - все знают как правильно делать, но никто из них ничего не делает  :Wink:  А я, между прочим, там год прожил! ))

----------


## Ho Shim

Кстати, http://www.wonkwangsa.net/ - сейчас в окрестностях этого монастыря продаются дома (прошлой осенью по крайней мере еще были) История, кстати, его началась с того, что венгерский монах корейского буддийского ордена Чогье вернулся в свою страну и купил у цыган дом, в котором примерно год был дзэн-центр. Ну, а потом завертелось.

----------


## Топпер

> И, конечно, на мой взгляд, есть большой смысл заниматься всем этим именно в России. В городе или селе там, не важно. Ведь, все эти "теплые места для практики и моей семьи" создавали другие люди вместе со своими единомышленниками и народами, в конце концов. Прилагая серьезные усилия, идя на многие жертвы. Это и было их прекрасной буддийской практикой.


Золотые слова.

----------

Ho Shim (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Мошэ (20.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Да, я знаю эту проблему - все знают как правильно делать, но никто из них ничего не делает


Почему знают как делать? Я вот ещё никогда не слышал, чтобы каждый буддист высказывал идею о создании буддийского квартала в городе. Обычно никто об этом даже и не задумывается. Между тем - как это не удивительно - у нас в центр в основном чаще всего ходят те, кто живут рядом с ним, т.е. относительно недалеко. А когда мы были на м. рыбацкое - так вообще никто не ездил. Так что эта идея она адекватна и пусть буддисты мотают её на ус. Вполне возможно что в будущем может и реализуется.

Другой вопрос, конечно, что буддисты должны быть не бедные студенты, изучающие философию и перебивающиеся на 50 рублей в день, а люди зрелые, способные купить жильё. А до такого русским ещё дорасти надо, поэтому это (в принципе) вопрос перспективы.




> А я, между прочим, там год прожил! ))


Одному может и не проблема там жить (хотя тоже, вообщем-то, как посмотреть). А вот семейным - проблема. Врагу бы не посоветовал. Инфраструктуры нет, горячей воды нет, школ нет, одни цыганские дети вокруг, ругающиеся матом, наркоманы, пьяные мужики и бабы и т.д. - шикарное местечко для воспитания детей ,) Помню как бедные тайки впали в культурный шок, когда увидели там пьяную девушку, пытающуюся камнем убить бабку - а вокруг этого действа стоят 6 таких же нетрезвых гопников, смотрят и смеются. Просто отличный посёлочек ))

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Помню как бедные тайки впали в культурный шок, когда увидели там пьяную девушку, пытающуюся камнем убить бабку - а вокруг этого действа стоят 6 таких же нетрезвых гопников, смотрят и смеются. Просто отличный посёлочек ))


Ох, Zom, чтобы такое увидеть даже в Горелово ехать не обязательно. Я чуть выше привел зарисовки маслом: жизнь в родном подъезде.

----------


## Zom

Да я понимаю - я просто о том, что не нужно в таких местах создавать дхамма-центры и храмы. Ну зачем _изначально_ плодить ненужные проблемы и головную боль? ))

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> А чего дворцам завидовать? Живите своей жизнью, не сравнивайте, пожалуйста. 
> И во дворцах страданий полно, еще больше, чем у нас.


Если бы эти .... нами не правили и не решали кому жить, а кому нет, то мне до них и дела не было бы.  




> Позаботьтесь лучше, как до 90 лет дожить без всяких болезней. 
> Об этом надо говорить, раз мы буддисты и практикуем. 
> Долгая жизнь - необходимое условие для практики.


Если Вы серьезно касательно 90 лет, то советую ознакомиться со статистикой по сроку жизни у нас и на западе. Особенно касательно мужчин  :Mad: 

К тому же, смена места жительства, необходимость освоить язык и понять другую культуру очень не слабо развивают сознание. 
А наличие Учителей, развитых центров и буддийской литературы на западе даже не в разы, а на порядки больше чем у нас. 

К нам учителя приезжают, а там они живут!

Впрочем это не для всех. Немалое количество людей не может перенести культурного шока и даже сходит с ума. Слышал историю про взрослого человека который прилетев в Канаду несколько часов стоял на выходе - ждал когда его кто-то встретит, а когда осознал, что его никто не встретит, что он здесь реально никто, двинулся сознанием и так остался в аэропорту.

Будь он практикующим буддистом, то возможно обрёл бы просветление в этот самый момент.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Да я понимаю - я просто о том, что не нужно в таких местах создавать дхамма-центры и храмы. Ну зачем _изначально_ плодить ненужные проблемы и головную боль? ))


Совершенно верно. В Махамангала сутте с этого и начинается наставление Будды: "Жить в *подходящем* месте". Комментируют эту строфу, как спокойное место, где можно жить в соответсвтии с Дхаммой. Где есть калаянамитта и желательно, наличие храма и монахов.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Secundus (19.02.2011), Zom (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Будь он практикующим буддистом, то возможно обрёл бы просветление в этот самый момент.


Какой ужас - вот она, суровая правда какова - либо "православие, либо смерть!" (Ой, в смысле, "либо просветление, либо сдвиг")   )))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да, родить ребёнка в Аргентине (что бесплатно, и ведёт к получению ребёнком гражданства этой страны) теперь имеет смысл. Школы там тоже бесплатные. Хорошо, что въезд в Аргентину для россиян безвизовый. (С работой там сложно - но не сложнее, чем в нашей холодной глубинке.)


Ну вот тот самый мой приятель, адрес которого я вам дал, говорил, что в Аргентине с работой меньше проблем, чем. к примеру. в Боливии. Думаю это не такая большая проблема для квалифицированного специалиста. А еще можно прикинуться украинцем и ломануться в Бразилию.  :Smilie:  помнится на заре Перестройки бразильская украинская диаспора рыдала. что к арабам едут, к немцам едут, к китайцам едут, а к нам с ридной батькивщины никак не хотят  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> Почему знают как делать? Я вот ещё никогда не слышал, чтобы каждый буддист высказывал идею о создании буддийского квартала в городе.


Идея хорошая, но может быть реализовано только при очень серьёзном падении цен на жильё. Для Москвы необходимо ещё чтобы ситуация с пробками хотя бы частично была решена. 
Тогда люди реально  смогут решать в каком им районе жить и создавать кварталы.

----------

Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Идея хорошая, но может быть реализовано только при очень серьёзном падении цен на жильё. Для Москвы необходимо ещё чтобы ситуация с пробками хотя бы частично была решена. Тогда люди реально смогут решать в каком им районе жить и создавать кварталы.


Это да, я об этом и сказал, что эта идея - она перспективная, а не сиеминутная. Только ждать тут быть может надо не столько падений цен (во что я не очень-то верю), а в появление буддистов с достатком. Такое в принципе возможно, если посмотреть на опыт европы, где обеспеченным людям приелся голый материализм и они начали мощно склоняться в сторону буддизма (ибо христианство не уже устраивает). У нас такого ещё нет - ибо стадия такова, что только-только люди начинают "вкушать блага цивилизации" (если опять брать в сравнении с европой).

Но для начала конечно всё равно хорошо бы чтобы каким-то образом появилась хотя бы "точка" такого квартала - пусть там 4-5 семей, живущих нормальной "квартирной жизнью" неподалёку друг от друга. А может и не так - может какой-нить очередной "Прохоров" решит построить буддийский квартал (или что-то в этом роде) - такого исключать тоже нельзя. 

Кстати - 




> «Покупатели должны быть последователями Дхаммы или должны практиковать медитацию, поскольку я намереваюсь создать дружелюбную общину, в которой люди могли бы найти общее с соседями и вести жизнь в достатке» – говорит управляющий директор Ноппхакао Чаябурин, который владеет строительной фирмой SKN Technology, которая занимается несколькими большими проектами, такими как электростанция Банг Паконг и поселение Амомпхан.
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/News/World/2...09-11-25_2.htm

----------

Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но, насколько я понимаю, позиция Шагдара состоит в том, чтобы в "земле обетованной" он имел полный доступ ко всем её благам: налаженным бесплатным образованием, развитой медициной и т.д. -- за исключением политики, а не просто работать и получать за работу деньги, как это делают наёмные посудомои и дворники.


Понимаете, Бао, я сам очень долгое время был патриотом России. Я понимаю Шагдара, который хочет, чтобы у его детей (которых, кстати. чтобы родить моей жене, к примеру, придется ехать за 40 км в соседний район, потому как в нашем просто нет условий вообще) было образование, а не то, что есть сейчас. Чтобы была более или менее спокойная обстановка, а не местячковые погромы по тому или иному поводу. Ну вот, к примеру, я был в венесуэле и своими глазами убедился, что россиянин в их условиях не то что выживет, а вполне себе поднимется. Если, конечно. не будет быковать и будет помнить о наших родных законах того, что со всеми надо дружить и знаться с полезными людьми. Там конкретный СССР 70-х с дифицитами, улыбками на лицах, вплоть до домино на лавочке по вечерам. Так что Ваше возмущение мне совершенно непонятно. Человек пытается уехать из ж***ы. Это нормально. Ненормально стремиться в нее глубже залезть.

----------

Denli (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хотя бы потому, что Гуру Ринпоче рекомендовал не жить в родных местах....


Вульфу не проканает. Он теперь тхеравадин.  :Smilie:  Ему пойдет из Будды "...сотвори себе остров"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Идея хорошая, но может быть реализовано только при очень серьёзном падении цен на жильё. Для Москвы необходимо ещё чтобы ситуация с пробками хотя бы частично была решена. 
> Тогда люди реально  смогут решать в каком им районе жить и создавать кварталы.


Перестаньте. Для создания поселения совсем необязательно создавать его в Москве.

И вообще не понимаю я сути дискуссии. Какая разница уехал ты из Татарстана в Москву, из Москвы в Воскресенск, или из России в Уругвай?  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Fyodor (19.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И вообще не понимаю я сути дискуссии. Какая разница уехал ты из Татарстана в Москву, из Москвы в Воскресенск, или из России в Уругвай? ))))


Как же, как же не понять? По мере переселения в лучшее место явно уменьшаются омрачения. Практик, типа, преобразует сансару в нирвану. Тур-тантра!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как же, как же не понять? По мере переселения в лучшее место явно уменьшаются омрачения. Практик, типа, преобразует сансару в нирвану. Тур-тантра!


Вы живете там, где Вам комфортно или переехали в место, где максимальное количество препятствий для вашей практики? Чего-то когда я некоторое время назад предлагал пожить практикам в домике у сельского кладбища очередь не выстроилась и даже одного, кто согласился бы не нашел  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Чего-то когда я некоторое время назад предлагал пожить практикам в домике у сельского кладбища очередь не выстроилась и даже одного, кто согласился бы не нашел


У меня есть один знакомый буддист, который так живёт. Правда в силу обстоятельств работы - живёт в вагончике на кладбище. А работает там же в мастерской - выбивает портреты и надписи на надгробных плитах -) Правда живёт так не постоянно, а где-то полгода. Потом уезжает домой, в Беларусь. А потом опять... )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, а Вы не хотите в доказательство своих слов взять и переехать в г...внорашку со своим ребенком? А то помните, был такой... А.Солженицын... статейки кропал сидя в США про то, как мы должны обустроить Россию? Так Вы мне сейчас его напоминаете.



Да запросто. Я каждое лето по 2 месяца с ребенком в России живу :Smilie:  Бываю и зимой. Прямо среди навоза, снегов, алкоголиков, бандитских морд  и хамства. И умудряюсь приспособиться совершенно нормально. Потому что я ищу в первую очередь во всем хорошие черты. Если присмотреться - их довольно много во всем.

Более того, я бы даже еще лучше устроилась бы, чем тут :Cool:  Так что напрямую бываю в этом самом, которое не цветок :Smilie:  Но разницы, знаете ли, большой нет. Можно везде видеть дерьмо, а можно в дерьме видеть цветы. Я привыкла убирать всяческие нечистоты, что в России, что в Италии, в Японии и на островах Зеленого мыса приходилось. Считаю, что все зависит, насколько грамотно ты относишься к уборке. И что умеешь построить в себе и в других.

Гораздо большим дерьмом я считаю неуважение ЖС и любого места, в котором живешь. Это восприятие почистить крайне сложно.





> Пема, этот вопрос уже обсудили: в силу хорошей кармы Вам удалось родиться с "цветком". И в этом, несомненно, большая личная заслуга. Никто из присутствующих на такое даже не претендует. Так что не волнуйтесь: пальма первенства останется у Вас. Счастья Вам.


Да дело в том, что ВЫ ВСЕ С ЦВЕТКОМ :Smilie:  И ничуть не отличаетесь от меня, а я от вас, если смотреть с точки зрения Учения. Я начала с такой же неудовлетворенностью местом(ИМЕННО ИТАЛИЕЙ, А НЕ РОССИЕЙ), собой и окружающим. И просто последовательно все перестроила, опираясь на Учение. Хотя мне это поначалу казалось невозможным. Ну, я стала прилагать усилия и ПРОБОВАТЬ то так, то эдак что-то менять.  Засучила рукава, ПЕРЕСТАЛА БОЛТАТЬ О ТОМ, КАК ВСЕ ХРЕНОВО, и стала все переделывать В СЕБЕ, в первую очередь. Попробуйте, уверена, что получится. Для начала надо в любом дерьме научиться видеть положительное, и в существах - наличие природы Будды.




> А вообще это нормальное явление, оно еще в годы застоя наблюдалось: я хоть и был тогда мал, но помню какие соцсоревнования проводились из желания быть первыми. Если кому-то удавалось "выбиться в люди", он делал все, чтобы затормозить прогресс тех, с кем был на одной ступеньке несколько месяцев назад. Видимо так собственное превосходство и собственные "заслуги" лучше ощущаются.


Я выросла в семье и среди людей, где любили и уважали других людей. Моя бабушка пережила две войны, у нее расстреляли всех родных, умерли несколько детей, энцефалит, голод, и, думаю, в карьерном росте после всего этого мало усматривала смысл.  И быть первым означало - быть как можно добрее и иметь глубокие знания.Меня научили входить в положение других людей. И не презирать их, какими бы они не были. Некоторым из них родители и друзья родителей уступали свое, более выгодное место. 

 Я была не очень маленькой в период перестройки. В Питере была еще интеллигенция :Smilie: 

Да перестаньте вы быть жертвой обстоятельств. Копите заслуги - многое изменится.

----------

Ho Shim (19.02.2011), Secundus (19.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (19.02.2011), Буль (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Леонид Ш (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да я и не против, пусть живет и доброй ему практики. Не понимаю почему тут шум такой. Ах он хочет халявы. хорошенькая халява начинать все с нуля. Ах вас там никто не ждет. А где ждет? Я в нежном возрасте собрал манатки и уехал из Дубны в Москву учиться. и никто меня там не ждал. Потом Москва мне осточертела, собрал манатки и уехал в воскресенск, где меня опять же никто не ждал. да еще попутно жену из Новосибирска привез которую в том Воскресенске и по сей день кроме меня никто не ждет. В чем разница отъезда из одного города в другой и переездом из одной страны в другую? Если есть на то благая карма и ситуация улучшается, так результат практики или накоплений кармы. Хуже станет - значит фигово практиковал и запасы не того скопил. А вы тут копий на без малого 30 страниц наломали.

Пема - респект и уважуха.  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Правда, Пема, берите ребенка и приезжайте в Россию: поживите годик-другой. почувствуйте, какого это бояться ребенка одного выпустить во двор. *Выпускаю в Питере и в Милане спокойно. Проведя технику безопасности и научив основным принципам выживания. В моей парадной в Питере до перестройки меня пытались насиловать. Раз с ножом, раз с пистолетом. Как выживать - знаю.*
> 
> Я не из Мухокаканска какого-нибудь: родился и вырос в культурной столице, Петербурге, то-есть. В квартире напротив моей живет вор-рецидивист. К его чести, хлопот он не доставляет, и пьет меньше прочих. Незаметный такой. Раз в несколько лет появляется, пол-года - год его видишь, потом исчезает куда-то. Года на три его не видать. Ничего не скажу: он - полезный член лестничной клетки. Спустил как-то с лестницы гастролирующих по району лохотронщиков... *О, привет. односельчанин*В квартире подо мной живет торговей наркотой. Сходил парнишка в армию, пристрастился там к дури, которой теперь торгует.
> 
> Напротив торговца наркотой жил юный ублюдок, работал в милиции, как-то раз приперся домой пьяный с табельным оружием, достал его и начал размахивать с угрозами перед соседями (в т.ч. передо мной), потом куда-то пропал: наверно закрыли за проделки в ментовскую хату.
> 
> *Наркоманами вот в Италии никого не удивишь. Преступными элементами тоже. У меня тюрьма есть в десяти минутах езды от дома*
> 
> В квартире надо мной жила сумасшедшая, которая никому была не нужна, так и померла, но пока была жива, хлопот даставляла немало: то кран забудет закрыть, то еще что-нибудь такое. В квартире, рядом с моей (за стенкой то-бишь) живет другая сумасешедшая, которая таскает с помойки к себе в квартиру хлам. Хлам гниет и воняет. Мне приходилось заклеивать скотчем розетки, чтобы благоухания в квартиру не шли. *Я ходила и хожу к разным брошеным бабулькам и сумасшедшим, и привлекаю к такому делу волонтеров и собственных друзей. Убираем, моем, если нужно, потихоньку выкидываем вонючее, заменяем на что-то приятное. Тогда и розетки заклеивать не нужно*
> ...


Вы меряетесь - в каком месте самсара САМСАРНЕЕ? :Smilie:  Да не надо меня стращать. Я в России 30 лет прожила, работала, училась. С соседями наркоманами-рецидивистами и прочим вокруг. Моя мама все еще живет в России, и я решаю ее проблемы там постоянно. В самой гуще событий бываю всегда, видела и пистолеты в собственное лицо, и ножи, и хамство, и наглость, и пофигизм, и угрозы, договаривалась по многим вопросам с самыми неудобными, безнравственными и злыми людьми.

Приедьте в Милан и пойдите на Центральную станцию. Можете днем. Вкусите радость Миланской жизни в сицилийском квартале. Спасите Вашу подругу от избивающего ее итальянского мужа, насилующего ее сына. 

Ну давайте ерунду не нести. Я - боец. И буддистка. 
Нигде жизнь не бывает простой. И тепличных условий у меня никогда не было и нет. Я всегда влезу в самое неудобное для меня место и вмешаюсь. Не надо меня придумывать. Вы там в Непале? Наскребу денег - приеду, познакомимся. Можем и в Питере познакомиться. Лицезреть, так сказать, вживую, вместо фантазий о хрупком тепличном цветке солнечной Италии. Что я могу конкретно для ВАС сделать? Пишите в личку.

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чего-то когда я некоторое время назад предлагал пожить практикам в домике у сельского кладбища очередь не выстроилась и даже одного, кто согласился бы не нашел


А я бы пожил (только не зимой), интересно. Дольше одной ночи на кладбище еще не бывал.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А я бы пожил (только не зимой)


Ну вот с этого и начинается.  :Smilie:  только не зимой, только не воду из колодца, только а чего у вас зарплаты такие маленькие. Только а чего еще и могилки за эти деньги убирать.  :Smilie: )))

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Да запросто. Я каждое лето по 2 месяца с ребенком в России живу Бываю и зимой. Прямо среди навоза, снегов, алкоголиков, бандитских морд  и хамства. И умудряюсь приспособиться совершенно нормально. Потому что я ищу в первую очередь во всем хорошие черты. Если присмотреться - их довольно много во всем.


Ну раз каждое лето посещаете историческую родину, значит перестаньте нести ерунду про то, что никуда не надо уезжать из ж**пы. Впрочем, вы как турист приезжаете, с лопатником денег и итальянским паспортом: разница между туризмом и буднями все-же есть. А меня в г*внорашку даже как туриста не тянет: маму повидать хочется, но как вспомню соседей... так вздрогну. Нет уж: лячше я буду в Азии свои мозги продавать. 




> Гораздо большим дерьмом я считаю неуважение ЖС и любого места, в котором живешь. Это восприятие почистить крайне сложно.


Ну так и перестаньте в каждом своем посте оценивать заслуги собеседников: "Ты до Италии не дорос, потому что не известный композитор. А ты вообще чмо подзаборное. Родился среди алкашей деревенских, там и живи". Тошно от этого. Так слуги обычно делают, те самые, которым удалось любовь-мокровь замутить с господами: чморят бывших равных им.




> Я выросла в семье и среди людей, где любили и уважали других людей. И быть первым означало - быть как можно добрее и иметь глубокие знания.


Но уехали вы не доктором наук, как некоторые. И даже не программистом. И не врачом. А домоработницей. (И в этом кстати нет ничего плохого. Хорошего, впрочем, тоже.)




> Меня научили входить в положение других людей. И не презирать их, какими бы они не были. Некоторым из них родители и друзья родителей уступали свое, более выгодное место.


Ну и перестаньте тогда на каждом углу рассказывать про свои заслуги, и хорошую корму, и рассуждать какая плохая карма у всех остальных. 




> Да перестаньте вы быть жертвой обстоятельств. Копите заслуги - многое изменится.


Это вы мне? Я из России уже уехал. Мне и сегодня приходят предложения вернуться обратно и работать в разных проектах. Обычно хватает несколько часов повспоминать то, от чего уехал. И уехал я не через мезальянс с госпожой, и практически без денег. И добивался всего своим собственным умом. А станет тесно там, где сейчас: поеду дальше.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну вот с этого и начинается.  только не зимой, только не воду из колодца, только а чего у вас зарплаты такие маленькие. Только а чего еще и могилки за эти деньги убирать. )))


Могилки не надо, они для практики.
Артём, а зочем Вы доводите до крайности? Народ не развил отречение, вот и практикуют пока тур-тантру и БФ-йогу в меру своих способностей.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Может быть мы когда-нибудь научимся говорить за себя, а не за "народ"  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (19.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Может быть мы когда-нибудь научимся говорить за себя, а не за "народ"


... и перейдём от БФ-йоги к более продвинутым вещам.  :Big Grin:

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Вы там в Непале? Наскребу денег - приеду, познакомимся. Можем и в Питере познакомиться.


Да, я в Непале. Приезжайте: буду рад познакомиться. А вот насчет Питера зарекаться не буду (всякое бывает), но собираться туда, да и вообще в Россию - не собираюсь.




> Что я могу конкретно для ВАС сделать? Пишите в личку.


Для меня? Ничего. Для ближних? Перестать оценивать их карму и способности, и ограничивать своими суждениями их возможности. Как это говорится? "Скажи человеку сто раз известно что, он возьмет и сделает известно что". 

В остальном прошу извинить покорно: я человек прямолинейный, привык говорить то, что думаю. Одичал тут в Азиях...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну раз каждое лето посещаете историческую родину, значит перестаньте нести ерунду про то, что никуда не надо уезжать из ж**пы. Впрочем, вы как турист приезжаете, с лопатником денег и итальянским паспортом: разница между туризмом и буднями все-же есть.
> 
> * Как же Вас долбануло! Деньги и правда у меня в лопатнике есть. 1500 рублей в неделю на трех человек. И я умею на такие деньги питаться и даже кое-что нам позволить. А паспортов у меня аж два. И я все еще полноценная гражданка России. А по закону на территории России я являюсь российской гражданкой, и итальянский паспорт меня не защитит.А уж будни у меня такие, что присесть некогда, я ведь не в гостинице живу,а в такой же квартире, как у Вашей мамы. А мама очень пожилая.*
> 
> А меня в г*внорашку даже как туриста не тянет: маму повидать хочется, но как вспомню соседей... так вздрогну. Нет уж: лячше я буду в Азии свои мозги продавать. *Ну, надеюсь. Вы поскорее буддизм как следует освоете и рискнете посетить свою маму. Вы, кстати, спросите ее, как она умудряется в этом всем жить, и к Вам не бежит. И как Вас умудрилась в страшном Питере вырастить и выучить. И сколько Вам дала возможностей именно Россия.*
> Ну так и перестаньте в каждом своем посте оценивать заслуги собеседников: "Ты до Италии не дорос, потому что не известный композитор. А ты вообще чмо подзаборное. Родился среди алкашей деревенских, там и живи". Тошно от этого. Так слуги обычно делают, те самые, которым удалось любовь-мокровь замутить с господами: чморят бывших равных им. *Это Вас бесит? Ну, перестану, так и быть. Чей-то Шагдар на меня не жалуется, как настоящий композитор и джентиль уомо*
> 
> Но уехали вы не доктором наук, как некоторые. И даже не программистом. И не врачом. А домоработницей. (И в этом кстати нет ничего плохого. Хорошего, впрочем, тоже.)
> 
> ...


Ну, не переживайте. Все у Вас будет хорошо. Только лучше думайте о других. Перестаньте плохо говорить о России, которая Вас выучила и вырастила. И научитесь Четырем Безмерным. :Kiss: 


*Поживя заграницей, я исключительно благодарна России, что она заставляла меня выживать, нестандартно и глубоко думать, что она меня закалила и воспитала в суровых условиях, дала мне глубокое образование и научила выживать везде. А комплекса неполноценности у меня не было и нет.

Но теперь для меня нет России и других стран. Для меня есть САМСАРА И ЖИВЫЕ СУЩЕСТВА. И Учение Будды. Все упирается только в вопрос - как быстрее достичь Пробуждения на благо всех существ. Остальное меня мало волнует.*

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

видят будды, я долго это читал... и *не понимаю, чем у нас тут модераторы занимаются?!* в какой другой местной теме, только попробуй лишнее слово вставить... тут же потрут и гарчичник ещё впарят, а за любую чуть более откровенную вольность в выражениях тут же в баню отправляют - помраченное сознание успокаивать, типа =) 
Здесь же что творится, люди добрые? Если ты русский, живёт в России и находишь это место лучшим местом на земле для своей практики, тебя тут же с гавнора-шей какой то мешают и потом обильно и продолжительно ещё помоями поливают из своих протухших и прогнивших напрочь мозгов. Я ПРОТЕСТУЮ - ДАЁШЬ БАННЫЙ ДЕНЬ ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ ДАННОЙ ТЕМЫ!

----------

Pema Sonam (19.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Предлагаю всем периодически устраивать "банный", он же разгрузочный день )  - пойдет только на пользу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я ПРОТЕСТУЮ - ДАЁШЬ БАННЫЙ ДЕНЬ ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ ДАННОЙ ТЕМЫ!


А меня-то за что-о-о-о??? :Cry:  Я хоро-о-о-о-ошая :Stick Out Tongue:  Могла б, - прям щас всех к себе б пригласила б и накормила бы ризотто по-милански :Smilie: Это о диете :Smilie:  Жаль, что по скайпу передавать ризотто и прочее барахлишко  нельзя.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

"Мой учитель Чангчуб Дордже был не из тех, кого почитают Учителями потому, что они официально признаны перевоплощениями. Напротив, он был обычным человеком, который следовал нескольким великим Учителям Дзогчена и претворил в практику то, чему они его научили. Как следствие практики он проявил великую ясность, и благодаря его качествам его признали Учителем. И тогда вокруг него стали собираться ученики. Как я уже упоминал, он жил не в монастыре, а в обычном доме, а его ученики, среди которых были и монахи, и миряне, приходили, чтобы поселиться рядом с ним, и постепенно строили дом за домом, пока вокруг не вырос целый поселок практиков. Такие поселения называются гар. Это слово означает временную или сезонную стоянку кочевников, которые могут сняться с места в любое время, например, когда истощится пастбище.
С течением времени в гаре Чангчуба Дордже поселились самые разные люди, молодые и старые, богатые и бедные. Тем, у кого не было собственных средств, ежедневно выдавался бесплатный суп и другая простая пища, ее оплачивали более обеспеченые. Каждый вносил свой посильный вклад для нужд всей общины. Благодаря этому неимущие могли жить в гаре, получать Учение и заниматься практикой, но каждый, кто там жил, ежедневно работал вместе с другими, занимаясь тяжелым физическим трудом в поле, а также сбором лекарственных трав и приготовлением лекарств. Таким образом, поскольку влияние Учителя распространялось на всю группу людей, происходивших из разных слоев общества, и осознанность каждого человека возрастала, само собой получилось нечто вроде кооператива, которые в Тибете в то время не были известны. Учитель никогда не приказывал, как следует поступать, он поощрял развитие у учеников осознанности, а такая осознанность породила образ жизни, отвечавший практической ситуации и повседневным нуждам людей. Устройство гара было полной противоположностью феодальной системе, которая все еще преобладала в стране.
Даже когда Тибет был окончательно аннексирован Китаем, гар продолжал оставаться местом общинной духовной практики. Все тибетские монастыри постигла трагическая участь, они были закрыты или разрушены, в гаре же изменилось только одно: его название. Жившие там практики переименовали его в коммуну "Освобождение", что для китайцев, полагавших, что они "освободили" Тибет, означало одно, а для тех, кто следует пути самоосвобождения - совсем другое!"

----------

Denli (20.02.2011), Гойко (20.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Кузьмич (23.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://clubs.ya.ru/russia/replies.xml?item_no=3896

----------

Aion (19.02.2011), Ho Shim (19.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.02.2011), Secundus (19.02.2011), Же Ка (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://www.rassvet-altruism.ru/ Добрая, хорошая Россия.
http://rassvet-altruism.ru/delo.html

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> видят будды, я долго это читал... и *не понимаю, чем у нас тут модераторы занимаются?!*


Тестируют либеральную тактику модерирования. Смотрят до чего могут договориться буддисты, если не применять банхаммер.

----------

Aion (19.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (19.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Шагдар, Вы еще не в Белоруссии?

Знаете, может, Вам обратиться к какому-нибудь хорошему ламе, и попросить дать совет? Можно Нико попросить в личку. Я всегда в моей жизни, когда не знала, как лучше поступить в такого рода поворотных делах - ходила к Учителям, тибетским ламам. И других людей водила. И всегда получала очень ясный совет, который помогал мне принять решение и приводил, может, не к самому выгодному бытовому варианту, но в кармическом смысле к самым лучшим условиям для практики. Если у Вас есть такого рода доверие - попробуйте.

Мой Учитель всегда говорил многим ученикам, что самое главное - собственная крыша над головой, пусть сарай, и продавать жилье, если на эти деньги не купить другого, нельзя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc-rss.aspx?DocsID=1565306

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> А меня-то за что-о-о-о??? Я хоро-о-о-о-ошая Могла б, - прям щас всех к себе б пригласила б и накормила бы ризотто по-миланскиЭто о диете Жаль, что по скайпу передавать ризотто и прочее барахлишко  нельзя.


Как же, без Вас то, Пема, Вы моя... даже скорее, Пемочка, я б сказал, ибо уже такая родная стали, столько мыльных серий уже с Вами вместе  :Cry:  проливаем  :Kiss:   ведь не одна тема здесь ведь без Вас необходится - всё знаете, всё умеете, всем помочь готовы... даже тогда, когда и не просят  :Cool:  Короче, без Вас никак нам не обойтись теперь... а в бане так точно!  :Embarrassment:  ну, посудите сами, одна единственно здравомыслящая, решительная русская баба среди всех этих истиричек мужского пола должна же быть - а иначе, какая же это баня тогда получается? вот-вот... да гори она голубым-пре-голубым пламенем такая баня  :Mad:

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/allinur/2604

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Тестируют либеральную тактику модерирования. Смотрят до чего могут договориться буддисты, если не применять банхаммер.


понятно... эксперементаторы .лин ... В БАНЮ ВСЕХ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шагдар

http://migranov.ru/dharam1.php
http://scriptures.ru/india/himachal/dharamsala/
(Туда делает туры Denli)

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://khurul.ru/?p=3197

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://www.strannik.de/travel/bhutan.htm (туда тоже делает туры Denli)

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://art.thelib.ru/business/manage..._schastem.html

----------

Же Ка (19.02.2011), Стас Паркер (22.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я ПРОТЕСТУЮ - ДАЁШЬ БАННЫЙ ДЕНЬ ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ ДАННОЙ ТЕМЫ![/COLOR]


Жень, так ведь и тебя посчитают и бханте Топпера. А это прецедент  :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> Жень, так ведь и тебя посчитают и бханте Топпера. А это прецедент


 мне то не привыкать, а бханте, как непосредственный участник этого безобразия, пусть отмОлится тогда - недолжно монаху так легко негативному влиянию поддаваться! 
и потом, Артём, ты что не видешь что-ли, как НАС ЗДЕСЬ ВСЕХ ОБЛЯПАЛО И ПОНЕСЛО (куда... понятно куда!) и как мастерски (что уже можно сказать - профессионально) - <мама не горюй>, короче ... и сделало это всего то какая то пара  тройка экскреметаторов и за каких то там пару дней, но зато такого безудержного и очень выборочного гону (-нагнетания)...  :Mad:

----------


## Шагдар

Е.С. Далай-Лама:
"На вопрос: «Как в России найти учителя? И, если его нет, то можно ли достичь реализации без него?», Его Святейшество искренне ответил: «Не знаю». Но затем добавил, что может порекомендовать Еше Лодоя Ринпоче и возлагает надежду на монахов из буддийских республик, которые сейчас получают образование здесь, в буддийских монастырях." http://khurul.ru/?p=5117

Ело (Еше Лодой) Ринпоче:
Дацан http://www.elo-rinpoche.ru/ (здесь живёт Учитель)
Книга http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...actics/chakra/
Центр http://www.yelo.ru/

----------

Dondhup (19.02.2011), Jambal Dorje (19.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (20.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну вот. Шагдар, ищут Вас уже в Италии. :Smilie:  http://www.unimondo.org/Guide/Politi...-gli-immigrati

В Италии не хватает 50 000 младшего мед.обслуживающего персонала, а к 2015 году предвидится большая нехватка и врачей-специалистов, прежде всего, радиологов, анестезистов и педиатров. Уже около 28% младшего медперсонала и 4.4% врачей - иностранцы(румыны, перувианцы и индийцы, в-основном). Но таким образом Италия лишает другие страны мед.персонала. И об этом она сожалеет. Но все-таки персонал ей нужен. Также медики нужны во Франции, Германии, Испании и Англии. Короче, лучшие мозги бегут с юга на север, и, думаю, с востока на запад. Но это все еще не значит, что вам удастся устроиться и будет хорошо.

Но при этом очень много итальянских врачей, сил своих не жалеючи, проводят свои отпуска в Африке и странах третьего мира. У нас есть такое движение "Врачи без границ". Некоторые и умирают там на работе.

----------

Аня Приходящая (20.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Такой еще момент, препятствующий появлению буддийских кварталов: тибетская традиция разрознена на школы, а Нингма еще и на Терсары... 

Да и в Тхераваде все довольно таки обособленно. Типичный пример с городом Санкт-Петербургом: пожалуйста, селитесь в Горелово... Ан, нет.

----------


## Шагдар

С фотографиями: http://www.topbot.ru/post129016148/
"После завтрака мы с гидом и поваром пошли в буддистский монастырь к тому самому ламе, который нас приглашал к себе в гости. Сложилось впечатление, что он нас ждал, впрочем, наверно такие вести, что приехала экспедиция, там распространяются очень быстро. Нам открыли монастырь. Помещение ремонтируется, и если я правильно понял, очень много помогают французы. При монастыре даже построен госпиталь. Внутри монастыря за основным алтарем есть небольшое помещение, в центре которого стоит статуя Будды, а по стенам стеллажи с очень древними манускриптами. Я записал на диктофон очень интересный диалог, произошедший, когда я попросил разрешения сделать пару кадров. Сфотографировать там мне ничего не разрешили. Оттуда я пошел в боновский монастырь. Он тоже находится в деревне и как рассказали мне, половина деревни боновцы, половина буддисты. Пришлось долго ждать ламу, коим оказался весьма молодой человек, который, кстати, по совместительству занимается спутниковой тарелкой. Тарелка стоит у одного из чортенов, и это единственный способ связи с внешним миром. Подходим к зданию. Сразу видно, что оно очень старое и рука реставрации не касалась этих стен. Помещение очень маленькое. Да и иначе и быть не могло в те времена, когда его строили. После буддистского монастыря, боновский смотрится, конечно «попроще». Лама рассказывает о том, что давно мечтает, и в этом году попробует добраться до Катманду, что бы решить вопрос со спонсорством. Разговаривали о том, как живут вместе боновцы и буддисты. И те и другие по праздникам ходят в гости друг к другу, пьют чанг, но не более того, ни в каких ритуалах «другой религии» они не участвуют. Я провёл довольно много времени в монастыре и когда вышел на улицу, погода сильно поменялась - прилетали первые заряды снега".

В других местах, Шардза Таши Гьялцен:
http://www.sadhana.ru/text/shardza-t...raditsii-bon-2
"Также Шардза делал подношения во все другие окрестные храмы и монастыри, независимо от того, были они буддийскими или бонскими. (...) Некоторые из тех, кто не был приверженцем Шардзы, говорили, что лама ничем особым не отличался при жизни, а вот мертвый он творит чудеса - так что он более велик после смерти, чем когда был живым".

----------

Dondhup (21.02.2011), Саид (24.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

«В буддизме принято медитировать и тигры часто приходят на медитации, ложатся на землю вокруг монаха сидящего в позе лотоса и тоже часами смотрят в пространство и думают о чём-то своём, тигровом»: http://archive.travel.ru/thailand/84529.html
Медитативный тайский футбол: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...09&postcount=5

----------


## Denli

> понятно... эксперементаторы .лин ... В БАНЮ ВСЕХ!


Слов нет. Разве что так: *хунвейбин хунвейбиньев!!!*...

----------


## PampKin Head

интересная комьюнити: http://community.livejournal.com/pora_valit/

----------

Dondhup (21.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Denli, а Вы никогда не сталкивались по работе с деревней Bhidgor? 
Таких поселений, наверное, в Непале очень много? Интересный опыт совместной жизни представителей разных школ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Denli, а Вы никогда не сталкивались по работе с деревней Bhidgor? 
> Таких поселений, наверное, в Непале очень много? Интересный опыт совместной жизни представителей разных школ.


На примере Парпинга: смысла большого в совместном проживании нет... Ну кроме совместного распития чанга. )

----------


## Шагдар

> На примере Парпинга: смысла большого в совместном проживании нет... Ну кроме совместного распития чанга. )


 :Smilie:  А как живётся в Парпинге?
http://www.the-path.org/pages/parping_r.html
http://rangjungyeshe.ru/ 
Интересно, живёт ли в Парпинге кто-нибудь из российской общины Чоклинг Терсар?

----------


## Denli

> Denli, а Вы никогда не сталкивались по работе с деревней Bhidgor?


Я так понимаю, что в приведенной вами заемтке речь идет о Допло. Скорее всего в ней описана какая-то коммерческая экспедиция, организованная или для журнала, или для телеканала. Поэтому я бы не принимал на 100% все, что написано в ней. Но не суть. А суть в том, что Долпо - закрытый для чужеземцев регион, туда необходим довольно дорогой пермит, и срок пребывания в регионе ограничен.

По поводу своего личного опыта расскажу следующее: есть в Покхаре тибетское поселение, коммуна тибетосов в изгнании. Увидел я как-то в ресторане объявление о том, что им нужен преподаватель английского и математики. Прикинул, что с грамматикой у меня все в порядке, а математику всегда сдавал наотлично, и приперся к ним. Разговор начался с того, что ни денег ни визы я от них не получу. Жилья они мне тоже не предоставят, потому что нету у них жилья. Я возразил, что на самом деле у них во дворе стоит гест-хаус, и я вполне мог бы жить там. На это мне ответили, что гестхаус в принципе закрыт, и селить меня они туда не будут ни под каким предлогом. Перешли к делу: мне предложили переговорить с нынешними преподавателями английского и математики. С ними я переговорил, но какой именно помощи от меня им нужно я так и не выяснил, ответ от обоих был примерно такой: мы и сами справляемся, но мы подумаем и сообщим администратору поселения, что вы можете для нас сделать. Я пошел к администратору, оставил ему свой емейл с тем, чтобы она мне отписала чем именно я могу помочь. В любом случае большой заинтересованности в своей особе я не увидел.* Ощущение было такое, что не им от меня нужна помощь, а мне от них.* Неделю я ждал ответа, потом позвонил и напомнил о себе. Услышал в ответ что-то типа: да-да, вы нам очень нужны, завтра напишу. Ну вот этого завтра я по сей день жду. Потом я навел справки и узнал, что в этом поселении скопился самый тибетосский сброд, те, кого в 80е годы выгнали из Бутана за проделки. Видимо, и не преподаватель вовсе им нужен, а спонсоры для них, бедненьких и несчастненьких, которые отстегнут им денег.

В одной из отдаленных деревень я познакомился с немкой, которая преподавала там английский в местном монастыре. Но это было довольно далеко от цивилизации. Впрочем, немка рассказала, что кормить ее кормят, но денег не платят и с визой не помогают. А это значит, что через несколько месяцев у нее возникнет реальная проблема. С визами в Непале вообще есть сложности: очень трудно устроиться иностранцу официально на работу, а значит - получить долгосрочную визу можно только за большие взятки.

В общем ситуация, видимо, такая: устроиться кем-нибудь в далекую общину можно. Вам дадут крышу над головой с минимумом удобств (В Непае отключают электричество по 12 часов в день, кстати!!!), без зарплаты и без визы. А дальше крутитесь сами, как хотите. В городах что-то искать - понта никакого.

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> А как живётся в Парпинге?
> http://www.the-path.org/pages/parping_r.html
> http://rangjungyeshe.ru/ 
> Интересно, живёт ли в Парпинге кто-нибудь из российской общины Чоклинг Терсар?


В Парпинге много белого народа живет. По большей части - шизотерики и прочие "бродяги дхармы". Вроде как в монастыре Чокьи Ньимы сидит кто-то русский в трехлетнем ретрите: там серьезный монастырь со строгими правилами. Тусовок с чангом там не бывает.

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как живётся в Парпинге?
> http://www.the-path.org/pages/parping_r.html
> http://rangjungyeshe.ru/ 
> Интересно, живёт ли в Парпинге кто-нибудь из российской общины Чоклинг Терсар?


Чтобы жить в Парпинге (Непале), нужно решить вопрос с визами(!) и деньгами(!). 

Решив этот вопрос люди, обычно, решают, что им там делать? Работать там особо негде да и смысла большого нет из-за размера доходов.

Если вы решили много практиковать, то вам собственно все равно, кто там вокруг вас живет, лишь бы не шумел и не докучал.

Если вы решили работать, то вам тоже не сильно важно, кто у вас сосед (если он дает жить другим). Вы же все одно большую часть времени будете проводить на работе.

Если же вам нужен "буддийский калорит", то смело въезжайте в любое тибетское поселение, селитесь там, пейте с ними чанг, играйте в карты, гоняйте на байках, сплетничайте на лавочках... Там этого валом. )))

P.S. Шагдар, вы просто поезжайте на пол-года туда и поживите среди этих буддистов... Может вопрос и сам исчезнет. 

Если вы без работы никак не можете, то легко устроитесь волонтером.

----------

Denli (20.02.2011), Dondhup (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Чтобы жить в Парпинге (Непале), нужно решить вопрос с визами(!) и деньгами(!). 
> 
> Решив этот вопрос люди, обычно, решают, что им там делать? Работать там особо негде да и смысла большого нет из-за размера доходов.
> 
> Если вы решили много практиковать, то вам собственно все равно, кто там вокруг вас живет, лишь бы не шумел и не докучал.
> 
> Если вы решили работать, то вам тоже не сильно важно, кто у вас сосед (если он дает жить другим). Вы же все одно большую часть времени будете проводить на работе.
> 
> Если же вам нужен "буддийский калорит", то смело въезжайте в любое тибетское поселение, селитесь там, пейте с ними чанг, играйте в карты, гоняйте на байках, сплетничайте на лавочках... Там этого валом. )))


Все это правда, за небольшой поправкой: я, например, пол-года жил в Парпинге и ездил каждый день на работу в Катманду. Мне есть разница где ночевать))) Думаю, что буду снова возвращаться в Парпинг...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все это правда, за небольшой поправкой: я, например, пол-года жил в Парпинге и ездил каждый день на работу в Катманду. Мне есть разница где ночевать))) Думаю, что буду снова возвращаться в Парпинг...


Я там жил пару раз месяца по три и большой нужды в буддистах не ощутил, хотя их было вокруг предостаточно. (выезжая на Боуду, ночевал на Боуде или в Тамеле [к остановке баса до Парпинга ближе]).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Я там жил пару раз месяца по три и большой нужды в буддистах не ощутил, хотя их было вокруг предостаточно.


Мне в Парпинге не хватало вот чего... я все тибетским хотел-бы с кем-нибудь там позаниматься регулярно... но так и не нашел преподавателя.

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Если вы без работы никак не можете, то легко устроитесь волонтером.


Волонтером-то он устроится, но с визой проблем не решит. А значит: придется ему зарабатывать на нее... А волонтерам там не платят...

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне в Парпинге не хватало вот чего... я все тибетским хотел-бы с кем-нибудь там позаниматься регулярно... но так и не нашел преподавателя.


Это общая проблема везде: далеко не каждый тибетец может быть преподавателем тибетского...




> Волонтером-то он устроится, но с визой проблем не решит. А значит: придется ему зарабатывать на нее... А волонтерам там не платят...


Чемодан-вокзал-Гьягар. )))

Ну а волонтерство... Оно же для занятости, а не для денег. )

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Это общая проблема везде: далеко не каждый тибетец может быть преподавателем тибетского...


То - да. А в Каньинге стоимость обучения со стоимостью обучения в Университете в Питере сравнима, наверно. Тибетосы знают себе цену, черти. 

Последний год на Боде за час занятий преподаватели уже порядка 10 баксов за час просили...

----------

Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> То - да. А в Каньинге стоимость обучения со стоимостью обучения в Университете в Питере сравнима, наверно. Тибетосы знают себе цену, черти. 
> 
> Последний год на Боде за час занятий преподаватели уже порядка 10 баксов за час просили...


Можно поехать учиться в шебру Дзогсара Кьенце в Бире...

+ в делийском КИБИ кажется поменьше берут, чем канинговской шедре.

Ну и классы тибетского при Библиотеке в Дхарамсале.

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

Да, если изучать язык и Дхарму, то наверно самое реальное - Дхарамсала. Там вообще копейки это стоит, и с визой проблемы решаются на раз.

А БИР ЭТО ГДЕ???

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, если изучать язык и Дхарму, то наверно самое реальное - Дхарамсала. Там вообще копейки это стоит, и с визой проблемы решаются на раз.
> 
> А БИР ЭТО ГДЕ???


Северная Индия, Химачал Прадеш... От Дхарамсалы часа три автобусом по направлению к Цопеме.

----------

Dondhup (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5329 Уже была идея буддийской деревни.
http://www.mith.ru/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaB...num=1243429990 Мистерия Цам в Элисте, Калмыкия (фото).

----------


## PampKin Head

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5329 Уже была идея буддийской деревни.
> http://www.mith.ru/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaB...num=1243429990 Мистерия Цам в Элисте, Калмыкия (фото).


Кстати, да... Поезжайте в Ики-Бурул! 

Никаких проблем с визами, вокруг - калмыцкие буддисты. )))

P.S. Годовиковский район Калмыкии хорош для поселения. )))

P.S.S. http://vkontakte.ru/club9768815 экопоселение  хороших людей в псковской области (сравнительно недалеко). Будете делать Трому коллективно! )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Если приходится выбирать между буддийским поселением и качественным образованием детей, я выбираю всё-таки образование. Основа буддийского воспитания (в чём польза поселения) - в семье. 
Если нет квартала или поселения, буддийский круг общения, что важно для  ребёнка, можно создать, совместно с другими буддийскими семьями посещая концерты, какие-то мероприятия; выбираясь в походы; посещая открытые праздники не только своей, но и других общин - вместе с детьми. В качестве таких мероприятий (на свой вкус, конечно) я бы предложил "Картонию" и "Пустые холмы", где проводятся мастер-классы для детей. Думаю, что везде можно найти (или создать) нечто подобное. 
Здесь их контакты: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=209
Здесь буддийские семьи: http://vkontakte.ru/club9474706
Со временем, могут и кварталы получиться. По замечанию Zom, первым шагом должно стать появление нескольких дружных семей, живущих поблизости друг от друга. Во всяком деле, главный вопрос "зачем". Моя версия ответа: "для буддийского воспитания детей, через круг их общения". Эта цель может быть достигнута и без квартала или специальной школы. Хотя квартал создал  бы просто идеальные условия.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

*Я считаю, что для нормальной практики, - в смысле набора знаний и теории особенно, НАДО БЫТЬ ОДНОМУ.* 

Жить какое-то время в месте, где идет серьезное последовательное обучение - разбор текстов, комментариев, практик - близким тебе наставником. Либо уж сесть в ритрит, чтобы тебя ничто не отвлекало, оплатив условия. И в такие места лучше наезжать время от времени, если ты мирянин. А семью оставлять отдельно, если они не буддисты. Если жена или муж - тоже буддисты, и есть дети дошкольного- школьного возраста, то лучше отпусткать друг друга поочереди в ритриты или на подобные обучения. Ну, а вернувшись, можно уже практиковать и в жизни. Все равно имея какое-то время в день для того, чтобы "поднабраться" заново нужного и себя подстроить.

Я была в этом году в Индии в первый раз, начиная с Дхарамсалы -Варанаси- Бодхгаи и кое-где еще. Муж с дочерью остался дома. Я также до этого много видела разных буддистов на учениях в разных местах за последние 15 лет. Конечно, это особые для практики места в Индии, но мы ко всему привыкаем и "замыливаемся", и ничего сверх особенного для постоянного нахождения там - ради практики - я не увидела. Можно там пожить какое-то количество недель-месяцев в году. Проводить ритриты, побыть рядом с учителями. 

НО. Там ТОЧНО ТАК ЖЕ ПРИДЕТСЯ ВЫЖИВАТЬ В БЫТОВОМ СМЫСЛЕ, тратить на это время, силы, если нет достаточно денег для того, чтобы не заботиться о насущных нуждах. Лучше немного подкопиться, и съездить туда, хоть раз в несколько лет. Или съездить поближе, туда, где проводят учения. Многие европейцы сдают свои квартиры в Европе в аренду, и там живут. Тогда это вполне возможно.

Буддисты - точно такие же люди, как и все другие. И искусственно селиться с ними, думаю, вовсе необязательно. Разве только, если это община под руководством какого-то Учителя, и там есть люди, которые давно тебе знакомы. Но все равно - лучше ОДНОМУ.

Только, если НЕЛЬЗЯ ИНАЧЕ, буду делить с ними кров, готовить и прочее. И лучше не поеду в незнакомую тусовку. Лучше буду жить с теми, кто уже "проверен", отлично и коротко сотрудничает и так же подходит к практике, Например, у Тараненко на кладбище, - мороз и колодец мне не в лом, если дома можно огонь развести. А Артем с его женой - тем более, хоть я его никогда и не видела :Smilie: . Только так, по возможности. Иначе нет никакого смысла ехать на учения. Бытового общения хватает и дома. 

Если же нет такой возможности - поселиться одному, то придется тратить массу времени на урегулирование режима дня, финансов, и слушать посторонние разговоры. И придется при этом еще стараться сделать из такого общежития полезное всем времяпровождение. В Бодхгае мне пришлось жить с двумя женщинами из калмыцкой группы. И поскольку я хотела с 4 утра идти на ступу, предварительно умывшись и попив горячего, а ютиться, чтобы их не будить, я не считала справедливым, и мне ничего не оставалось, как загонять и их на практику и даже делать со мной дыхательную гимнастику, которую я делаю ежедневно, чтоб не заболеть(это громко). Хорошо хоть, они с радостью вписались. Тем более, что я каждой оплатила по трети расходов за номер, и таким образом обрела весомость :Smilie: , - иначе они хотели съехать, и мне пришлось бы платить полную стоимость или переезжать. Пришлось им также попутно рассказать первые тома Ламрима. Ну, что ж поделаешь? Не болтать же с ними о шмотках-сувенирах постоянно? :Smilie: 

Не хочу селиться ни в какой общине и искусственно пребывать ни с какими буддистами, если это возможно. Либо это должна быть кармическая группа единомышленников, при Учителе, каждый из которых будет жить рядом, но отдельно. Я могу подстроиться под любую публику, организовать, как удобнее, и найти способы быть ей полезной. Но для меня важен сам процесс обучения в такие моменты. И минимум затрат на организацию быта. Я себя знаю - как, что, когда и так далее. Мне не надо особых удобств. Но нужна тишина и отдаленность.

Нужет Учитель и учебный процесс практиков с похожими интересами. На доступном всем языке и, желательно, с лимитированным количеством людей. Пусть это будет недолгое время.

Жизнь в коммуне - это постоянная тусовка, с большой примесью быта. Предпочитаю помогать сторонним людям, и дозировать сама общение с ними. Причем помогать тем, кто действительно воспользуется помощью, и кому она на самом деле нужна. Слишком долго быть с некоторыми буддистами - может быть даже неполезно :Smilie: 

Общины и поселения СКЛАДЫВАЮТСЯ КАРМИЧЕСКИ САМИ, вокруг настоящих Учителей, - это мое глубокое мнение. Практики собираются вместе по такому же принципу.

----------

Vega (20.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (20.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Шагдар, желание воспитать ребенка-буддиста утопично. Хотя спорить не буду, пройдет 10-15 лет, и сами все увидите.

----------


## Шагдар

Имел в виду просто квартал, в котором предпочитают селиться буддийские семьи. Не коммуну. Коммуна (на мой взгляд) может создаваться только для конкретной цели, самораспускаясь, когда цель достигнута; или как артель (аренда жилья в столице практиками из глубинки). Людей, которым этот стиль жизни подходит, очень мало - и это естественно. Жить же поблизости друг от друга предпочли бы многие.

----------


## Шагдар

> Шагдар, желание воспитать ребенка-буддиста утопично. Хотя спорить не буду, пройдет 10-15 лет, и сами все увидите.


Знаю людей, которым это удалось. Вы серьёзный практик (судя по пренебрежению материальным), и Ваши слова подкрепляют уверенность: для буддийского воспитания полезен соответствующий круг общения, буддийская среда. В идеале - квартал, поселение. Мне ближе идея квартала, 
Odd Li - деревенского поселения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

*Шагдар, Вы не понимаете только одного*. Я не знаю, сколько лет Вы практикуете, но подводимые бывают НАСТОЛЬКО РАЗНЫЕ, что нет никакого смысла в большинстве случаев ни селиться, ни объединяться. Потому что из этого общения получится такая же самсара, как и везде. Более того. Вы рискуете накопить массу неблагих заслуг и спровоцировать это у других, потому что среди буддистов часто возникают холивары, причем не только на БФ. Это ПРОВЕРЕННЫЙ ФАКТ.

Я НЕ ХОЧУ, чтобы буддисты видели мою жизнь, встречаться с ними в одном квартале и прочее. Не потому, что я скрываю что-то неподобающее. А потому что многие из них ПОСЧИТАЮТ НУЖНЫМ ВМЕШАТЬСЯ, в том числе, и я могу влезть куда не просят(Же Ка уже это заметил), и навешивать буддизм, зная, что это у нас общее.

Я нуждаюсь в определенной свободе, скрытой от чужих глаз. И уже выстроила наиболее удобные и полезные для меня условия. И большинство буддистов, практикующих много лет - выстроило там, где они есть. Я предпочитаю жить в большом городе, где никому нет дела - чем ты занимаешься, я не справляю Новый Год и день рождения, и даже некоторые буддийские праздники предпочитаю справлять в одиночестве. Гостей зову 4 раза в год примерно, на русские обеды, и сама хожу к другим редко. Или, например, жить в пещере на горе, или зимой на даче. На кладбище - вообще здорово. Очень хорошо понимаю чодовцев. Это просто лафа, а про демонов они приплетают, чтоб их кладбища народ не занимал :Smilie:  

Я и БФ люблю за то, что он БЕЗ ТЕЛА, которое приходит в гости, пьет чай и сидит, постоянно отвлекаясь на визуальный ряд, и которое так просто не пошлешь подальше :Smilie:  А тут - хочешь, приближайся, хочешь - выключись :Smilie: 

Встреча с Вами каждое утро, -  живя дверь к двери, конечно, меня наполнит большой радостью. Но это означает - разговоры из вежливости, питие чаю, совместные походы. А я уже ДИЧОК, при том, что все-таки очень много общаюсь с людьми. И очень хорошо знаю СКОЛЬКО ТРУДОЗАТРАТ И ВРЕМЕНИ ТРЕБУЕТСЯ НА УРЕГУЛИРОВАНИЕ ОТНОШЕНИЙ С КЕМ БЫ ТО НИ БЫЛО. Например, мы с Вами будем договариваться об уборке лестницы, шумах, и прочее. Иногда гораздо легче договариваться с ПОСТОРОННИМИ ЧУЖИМИ людьми. А мне это уже все лишнее не нужно. Я вообще стараюсь не делать лишних телодвижений, и не беру на себя лишних дел.

И вот таких дичков-старых практиков много :Smilie:  Они все, насколько мне известно, хотят СВОБОДЫ выбора своих действий. Новичкам и детям они, конечно, помогают, но в определенное время :Smilie: 

Я лучше к вам буду в гости раз в месяц приезжать, а Вы ко мне :Smilie: 

Можно поддерживать связь с близкими тебе кармически людьми и на расстоянии, тем более, есть скайп, инет и прочее. Так что коммуна или квартал, или поселение - обычно складываются либо исторически, с целью выживания, либо еще с какой другой целью, причем у изначально буддийских по культуре народов. Лучше вы уж селитесь при монастыре :Smilie:

----------

Vega (20.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (20.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (20.02.2011), Доржик (20.02.2011), Же Ка (21.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Согласен с Пемой что объединять людей на житье поблизости может только Учитель и практика медитации. Все остальное это быт. Если и будет вдруг создан такой квартал, то кто туда заселится? Каков критерий буддийской семьи? Заселят его в итоге самые разные люди и будут потом отношения выяснять друг с другом.

----------

Же Ка (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Практикую 20 лет, если эту халтуру можно назвать "практикой". Буддийские поселения в России иногда случаются, по ситуации. Например, дружеский круг из одного посёлка сталкивается с буддизмом, и тусовка превращается в общину - а посёлок, отчасти, в буддийское поселение. 
Пусть расцветают все цветы. Кварталы, поселения, коммуны, индивидуальные и семейные практики: всё, что угодно. Я не знаю, что правильно - только то, что ближе лично мне. Мне больше нравятся, пока гипотетически, кварталы. 
Если хиппи создают свои кварталы в других странах - почему же буддисты не сумеют? Если захотят, если созреют все условия, появятся и буддийские кварталы (как места предпочтительного поселения семей). В них не будут насильно затягивать, это уж точно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Придется нам всем поселиться с Шагдаром :Smilie:  раз он не мыслит себе буддийской жизни вне квартала :Smilie: 

Квартал будем строить у кладбища Артема Тараненко. И сделаем набольшой свечной заводик, на котором все и будем работать :Smilie:  Я, чур, буду могилки на кладбище весь день поправлять.

А Че, это круто. БФовское поселение. У меня аж творческий процесс пошел. Я уже примерно знаю, кто соседями моими станет. В первую очередь - Зом :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Небольшая деревенька возле города это может вариант? Люди бы делали практики, в свободное время работали в городе или по ремеслу дома, потом в городе бы продавали вещи, столярка может, сувениры и т.д. Дети ходили бы в школу деревенскую, хотя в этом случае они могут не получить хорошего образования. Это проблема в деревенской школе.  Трудно найти середину в мирской жизни между практикой и бытом.

----------


## Шагдар

> Согласен с Пемой что объединять людей на житье поблизости может только Учитель и практика медитации. Все остальное это быт. Если и будет вдруг создан такой квартал, то кто туда заселится? Каков критерий буддийской семьи? Заселят его в итоге самые разные люди и будут потом отношения выяснять друг с другом.


Может быть, так и только так: необходим конкретный Учитель и одна община. Это прекрасно работает - до ухода Учителя. На Востоке, насколько я понимаю, центром поселения выступает монастырь, опора линий передачи - стабильная, но сугубо сельскохозяйственная модель, принадлежащая прошлому (это не значит, что пора отказываться: ничего лучшего для сохранения буддизма нет). 
Не исключено, что найдутся желающие, и созреют условия для квартала. Это не будет местом проживания только буддистов, прошедших какой-то отбор. Достаточно Прибежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе с желанием передать Тройную Драгоценность детям - таких людей много, часть из них могла бы захотеть жить в одном месте, условия могли бы созреть, в свою очередь. Это что касается квартала.
Что касается буддийской деревни или буддийской коммуны (не мой вариант), на данный момент, я в контакте с желающими. Прямо здесь и сейчас. 
Есть множество разных людей, в том числе, инициативных буддистов. Не все склонны к конфликтам. Трудности преодолимы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, но люди едут К УЧИТЕЛЮ. А Учитель сам вам не даст видеть его каждый день постоянно :Smilie: 

Ну неужели вы думаете, что такие кварталы вызревают уже в этой жизни?

Часто бывает так, что люди ОТ НЕИЗБЕЖНОСТИ, селятся рядом по приблизительным интересам - по национальности, по работе и прочее. Ради выживания. и ОНИ ИЗО ВЕХ СИЛ СВЫКАЮТСЯ С ТЕМ, ЧТО ИХ ВЫРВАЛИ С НАСИЖЕННЫХ МЕСТ, И ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ НАДО НАЧИНАТЬ ЗАНОВО В 30 И БОЛЬШЕ ЛЕТ. Ну, потому вырастают их дети, и тогда уже этот квартал становится чем-то более органичным. Только вот многие дети стараются оттуду сбежать вовне :Smilie: 

Мы все такие разные, так долго жили в своей среде, и практиковали в ней, ну неужели есть смысл какого-то поселения? :Smilie:  Хотя я бы с радостью. Но, думаю, это УТОПИЯ.

Шагдар, Вы мужственный и упорный человек. Но за 20 лет плохо изучили свойства самсары, а также закон кармы и причинно-следственной связи. Если судить по теме воспитания детей. Ну не надо фантазировать о Стране Солнца. Вам придется лично и кропотливо работать в первую очередь над собственным восприятием, а также над воспитанием собственного ребенка. И условия придется создавать, рассчитывая только на сомго себя, возможно, в-одиночку. Никто за вас это не сделает.

Не надо организовывы коммуну, чтобы практика у вас лучше пошла. Найдите такого рода условия, чтобы месяц в году жить при учителе. Практикуйте ОДИН. Пересмотрите лучше все внутри себя.

Начните-ка Вы по новой прочтение Ламрима :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Ну вот простой пример. Живу в обычном ТСЖ, где есть совместные дела, как-то покупка трактора, уборка территории. Многие друг друга знают, некоторые тут дружат семьями. Почему, в далёкой перспективе, буддисты и не съехались бы в одну новостройку - те, кому бы это показалось интересным? (Только не нужно думать, что я как-то связан с продажей недвижимости или строительством: это просто пример.) 
Другая возможная ситуация. Многие продают свои квартиры и переезжают в Петербург, где есть буддийский монастырь. Но на отдельное жильё средств не хватает, приходится покупать комнату в коммуналке. Почему бы таким буддистам и не предпочесть купить одну квартиру на всех, совместно? Ведь очевидно, почему так лучше: проблема только в поиске партнёров. Думаю, в этой теме они могут отписаться, и найти друг друга.
В этом нет ничего особенного.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Идея Шагдара проясняется и развивается.
Если буддисты будут жить на общем флэту, это будет не квартал, а община, со всеми вытекающими.
Если они будут жить в новостройке, то чем это отличается от жизни в отдельных домах? почти ничем.
Нужен квартал с буддийским храмчиком (а как же без него), маленькой сангхой (ну чтоб мирянам было на кого равняться) и аутентичным учителем (чтоб он всех учил единственно верному учению).  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Не надо организовывать коммуну, чтобы практика у вас лучше пошла.


Мне не надо. За других не буду говорить. Я мечтаю о квартале в плане буддийского воспитания детей (точно узнал, что полезно буддийское окружение). Поскольку квартала нет, актуальны другие возможности: совместные, буддийскими семьями, выходы на различные культурные мероприятия; выбор одних и тех же (обычных) кружков для детей; турпоходы и путешествия семейных буддистов с детьми (в особенности, по маршрутам Denli); посещение с детьми открытых праздников других буддийских общин, не только своей собственной. Мне стало понятней, что делать. Прорезалось и понимание, в результате чего в будущем может возникнуть буддийский квартал (благодаря Zom). 
Но есть ведь и другие люди! Тема развернулась, кармически проявились буддисты, заинтересованные в буддийской коммуне и в буддийской деревне. Пусть они успешно находят друг друга, я только за.

----------


## Шагдар

> Идея Шагдара проясняется и развивается.


Нет у меня никакой "идеи", плана, замысла. Я задавал вопрос, как привести детей к Прибежищу, внимательно изучая ответы. Когда понял, что важно буддийское окружение, задал вопрос про кварталы и поселения (ну а вдруг, мало ли: я же не знаю ничего заранее). Потом тема стала развиваться, вот и всё. Она не замыкается на меня, всё происходит само собой, кармически. Без какого-то плана.

----------


## Шагдар

> Нужен квартал с буддийским храмчиком (а как же без него), маленькой сангхой (ну чтоб мирянам было на кого равняться) и аутентичным учителем (чтоб он всех учил единственно верному учению).


В Улан-Удэ, Элисте есть такие кварталы, с храмами, Учителями. В Санкт-Петербурге, район Старой Деревни - чем не буддийский квартал, если там уже проживают буддисты, и селятся новые, поближе к храму? Есть вьетнамский квартал с храмом и монашеской Сангхой в Харькове. Это хорошее место, проблема только во вьетнамском языке. Но я запомнил. В моём сугубо личном понимании, был бы просто идеален бурятско-калмыцкий квартал в Украине или Беларуси. Здесь уже обсуждалось: если сформируется квартал, то и монастырь в нём появится. (Не хочу повторять спорные детали, почему "идеально" там. На данный момент, Москва, Петербург, Улан-Удэ, Элиста и Аскат - прекрасные места для проживания и практики, сегодня и в России всё путём.)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

Образование в Аскате отнюдь не проблематично,  у Вас какая-то искаженная информация. В деревне в последнее время особенно много детей, школьный автомобиль, три школы на выбор (в соседних населенных пунктах) и приемлимое образование (из высокообразованных родителей никто не жаловался). 
 Оборона в виде собаки о и ружья для Аската явно флешбэк после чрезмерного просмотра фильмов апокалиптического жанра)), Аскат - одна из самых безопасных деревень Республики Алтай. А Женя-Бермуд к сожалению отнюдь не следует учению Будды, что не мешает Аскату быть одним из самых (статистически в том числе) буддийских населенных пунктов России: на сто с лишним человек населения - около 20-ти буддистов. Имхо, буддийские кварталы складываются естественно, если их образует община, как в том же Аскате например (где даже появилась целая улица буддийских семей, неофициально прозванная Мила-стрит  :Smilie:  ), где строятся дома значительной доли общины, из тех кто приехал в разное время помогать ретритному центру и остался жить в Аскате. 





> Справедливо высказался дост. Топпер: чтоб селиться компактно в одном месте, нужны деньги на жильё, а мы в массе своей небогаты. Только в деревне бывают такие возможности (Аскат), где школьное образование проблематично. Квартал - это что-то запредельное. Пожалуй, более реально, в перспективе, просто школьный класс с преобладанием детей-буддистов, или открытая, либеральная школа, без неприятия Дхармы, что решаемо в условиях Петербурга или Москвы (вне Бурятии и Калмыкии). Храм + терпимая к буддизму школа. Другие варианты утопичны. Но что делать с разрушением бесплатных школ в России? Всё здесь рискует оказаться трагическим обустройством "Титаника". 
> Наверное, нечто подобное (терпимая к Дхарме школа, где обучаются дети буддистов) возможно в Киеве. В Беларуси нет ни одной официальной общины, коллективные практики противозаконны. Я не критикую чужие порядки. Закон есть закон: следует ждать, когда белорусские буддисты пройдут  необходимую экспертизу и зарегистрируются. В будущем, может быть, созреют все условия и в Беларуси. К сожалению, приходится разрываться между качеством школы и буддийской средой, важной для воспитания ребёнка. Поскольку основа в индивидуальной практике, которая не выходит за рамки семьи, я бы поставил на первое место нормальную школу. 
> В этом плане, вопрос о кварталах и поселениях показал свою полную утопичность.

----------

Ho Shim (21.02.2011), Осетров (07.07.2020), Шагдар (20.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Образование в Аскате отнюдь не проблематично,  у Вас какая-то искаженная информация. В деревне в последнее время особенно много детей, школьный автомобиль, три школы на выбор (в соседних населенных пунктах) и приемлемое образование (из высокообразованных родителей никто не жаловался).


Ну вот мой вопрос и получил точный ответ. Огромное спасибо!




> Оборона в виде собаки о и ружья для Аската явно флешбэк после чрезмерного просмотра фильмов апокалиптического жанра)), Аскат - одна из самых безопасных деревень Республики Алтай.


Это очень важно для семьи. Ещё раз спасибо.




> Имхо, буддийские кварталы складываются естественно, если их образует община, как в том же Аскате например (где даже появилась целая улица буддийских семей, неофициально прозванная Мила-стрит  ), где строятся дома значительной доли общины, из тех кто приехал в разное время помогать ретритному центру и остался жить в Аскате.


То, что нужно. Это и есть полноценное буддийское поселение.
Значит, это вовсе не утопия.

----------


## Шагдар

Gavayskiy, не могли бы Вы рассказать об Аскате? Всё, что угодно: как там живётся, какие события происходят, есть ли какие-то традиции? Вы тоже живёте в Аскате? Живут ли рядом с Вами буддисты других школ и направлений?

----------


## Буль

> В Санкт-Петербурге, район Старой Деревни - чем не буддийский квартал, если там уже проживают буддисты, и селятся новые, поближе к храму?


Вы хотя бы карту Питера видели когда-нибудь? В квартале, где находится Дацан, практически нет жилых домов!

----------


## Шагдар

> Вы хотя бы карту Питера видели когда-нибудь? В квартале, где находится Дацан, практически нет жилых домов!


Гостил у буддиста в направлении Лахты, как раз в районе метро "Старая деревня", ходил пешком в дацан и из дацана. Рядом с храмом жилые дома. А по направлению к Лахте строился большой квартал новостроек. Между дацаном и Лахтой много панельных домов. Посмотрел в Яндексе, именно в этом квартале, и в этих панельных домах сегодня продают большую часть квартир в районе ст. м. "Старая деревня". Петербург - прекрасный город.

----------


## Шагдар

http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2419.html - создаётся всё-таки буддийское поселение (похожее на Аскат):
"Эта новость радостна еще и потому, что это начало двух проектов. Помимо земли для буддийского центра была куплена земля для организации первого (и, надеемся, не последнего) буддистского поселения. Буддийское поселение будет располагаться на той же поляне, что и центр. 
*Купить землю может последователь буддизма, принявший прибежище в любой линии у любого учителя.*" 

http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=188 - ещё раз о буддийском поселении "Радужное" в Рузском районе МО.
http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=355 - значит, строится не только храм с ретритным центром линии Чоклинг Терсар.
http://www.the-path.org/pages/parping_r.html - линия Чоклинг Терсар представлена, так же, в Парпинге (Непал).

Книги Учителей Чоклинг Терсар: 
http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/buddha.html Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче «Повторяя слова Будды»
http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/rainbow.html Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче «Нарисованное радугой»
http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/bardo.html Чокьи Нима Ринпоче «Путеводитель по жизни и смерти»
(Хорошие переводы сделал Борис Гребенщиков)

----------

Же Ка (21.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кхм... Лахта - не самое дешевое место.

----------

Буль (21.02.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Про общины и про попытки жить вместе, объеденившись вокруг некоторой идеологии есть прикольный фильм, "Вместе": http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...C%D0%BC,_2000)

http://vkontakte.ru/video-18515545_1...e76da5e9572428

----------


## Буль

> Кхм... Лахта - не самое дешевое место.


И не говорите! Я сам бы хотел иметь возможность поселиться в Лахте, в квартале, "где селятся буддисты". Но пока живу на Охте, вдалеке от Дацана. В съёмной квартире, вне буддийской резервации...

_И пошло тут, братцы-други,
Хоть ложись и в голос вой!..
Я теперь живу в Калуге,
Беспартийный, рядовой!_

----------


## Ho Shim

> Мне не надо. За других не буду говорить. Я мечтаю о квартале в плане буддийского воспитания детей (точно узнал, что полезно буддийское окружение). Поскольку квартала нет, актуальны другие возможности: совместные, буддийскими семьями, выходы на различные культурные мероприятия; выбор одних и тех же (обычных) кружков для детей; турпоходы и путешествия семейных буддистов с детьми (в особенности, по маршрутам Denli); посещение с детьми открытых праздников других буддийских общин, не только своей собственной. Мне стало понятней, что делать. Прорезалось и понимание, в результате чего в будущем может возникнуть буддийский квартал (благодаря Zom). 
> Но есть ведь и другие люди! Тема развернулась, кармически проявились буддисты, заинтересованные в буддийской коммуне и в буддийской деревне. Пусть они успешно находят друг друга, я только за.


Буддийское окружение формируется не обязательно таким тяжеловооруженным способом как квартал. Вы сами описали прекрасный способ - "совместные, буддийскими семьями, выходы на различные культурные мероприятия... и т. д." Вот я сейчас живу в Корее, в монастыре, рядом с небольшим городком. Большинство жителей которого не являются буддистами. Наше _синдо_ (община мирян, поддерживающих монастырь) постоянно ездит на отдых в горы, на экскурсии. На выходные арендуется пара автобусов и все едут смотреть какой-нибудь удаленный монастырь в горах, благо их здесь тысячи)) Рядом с монастырем стоит подшефная школа для младших классов. Автобус собирает туда детей по утрам, по вечерам развозит. Но никто не живет и не старается особо, жить обязательно вместе, рядом, кучковаться по религиозному признаку. Все живут в разных местах, часто достаточно далеко.
Да и вообще, как много людей сейчас, живя в одном подъезде, имеет постоянное общение друг с другом? Поселитесь вы все вместе и не будете неделями видеть друг друга - дорога на работу, работа, магазин, дорога домой, спать  :Smilie:  К тому-же, столько дополнительных головняков с недвижимостью - вдруг кому-то приспичит развестись, понадобится продать квартиру, поменять работу и т.д. С нынешними постоянными переменами бывает нужна мобильность.
Буддийский круг общения в городе, на мой взгляд, сейчас в городах на других вещах проще организовывать. На базе какого-то буддийского центра. К примеру, организовать детский сад или те же самые кружки для детей. Обеспечив заодно работу кому-то из центра. И т.д. Ближе к реальности, на мой взгляд  :Wink:

----------

Secundus (21.02.2011), Же Ка (21.02.2011), Шагдар (21.02.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> ...Я мечтаю о квартале в плане буддийского воспитания детей (точно узнал, что полезно буддийское окружение)...


Шагдар, вы не перекладываете на других буддийское воспитание своих детей ? Не происходит ли это из собственной неуверенности в своей практике ? Ведь лучшее буддийское воспитание даст детям не сосед-буддист, а сам родитель, идущий по Пути.

----------

Же Ка (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> ... подводимые бывают НАСТОЛЬКО РАЗНЫЕ, что нет никакого смысла в большинстве случаев ни селиться, ни объединяться. Потому что из этого общения получится такая же самсара, как и везде. Более того. Вы рискуете накопить массу неблагих заслуг и спровоцировать это у других, потому что среди буддистов часто возникают холивары, причем не только на БФ. Это ПРОВЕРЕННЫЙ ФАКТ. (да - с фактами не поспоришь...)
> 
> Я НЕ ХОЧУ, чтобы буддисты видели мою жизнь, встречаться с ними в одном квартале и прочее. Не потому, что я скрываю что-то неподобающее. А потому что многие из них ПОСЧИТАЮТ НУЖНЫМ ВМЕШАТЬСЯ, в том числе, и я могу влезть куда не просят... 
> 
> На кладбище - вообще здорово. Очень хорошо понимаю чодовцев. Это просто лафа, а про демонов они приплетают, чтоб их кладбища народ не занимал 
> ...


Пема, дорогая, Вы просто прелесть как... неисправимы!  :Big Grin:  и сюда Вы уже забрались... и, как обычно, опять не удержались и выболтали все тайны с секретами, так долго и с таким трудом не Вами создаваемые и поддерживаемые, вот так взять и ... по миру всех пустить  :Cry:  а заодно с этим поведать миру ещё и то - что такое и как выглядит идеальное буддийское поселение для практиков ЧОДа...  :Embarrassment:  что же теперь им делать то прикажите, куда теперь перебираться то - на луну что-ли?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

з.ы. ну, конечно же, накой демонам на кладбищах мёрзнуть, скучать и пропадать, они же демоны, а не дураки вовсе - им в умах живых существ намного уютнее, сытнее и веселее живется. По сему, их на кладбищах намного меньше (а практически, вообще, нет), они все уже давно в городах осели...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Шагдар

> Буддийское окружение формируется не обязательно таким тяжеловооруженным способом как квартал. Вы сами описали прекрасный способ - "совместные, буддийскими семьями, выходы на различные культурные мероприятия... и т. д." Вот я сейчас живу в Корее, в монастыре, рядом с небольшим городком. Большинство жителей которого не являются буддистами. Наше _синдо_ (община мирян, поддерживающих монастырь) постоянно ездит на отдых в горы, на экскурсии. На выходные арендуется пара автобусов и все едут смотреть какой-нибудь удаленный монастырь в горах, благо их здесь тысячи)) Рядом с монастырем стоит подшефная школа для младших классов. Автобус собирает туда детей по утрам, по вечерам развозит. Но никто не живет и не старается особо, жить обязательно вместе, рядом, кучковаться по религиозному признаку. Все живут в разных местах, часто достаточно далеко.


Спасибо Вам за то, что поделились живым опытом буддийского воспитания! Опыт важней теоретических догадок. Не утверждаю, что квартал лучше всего (мне неизвестно, что лучше). Мне нравятся любые инициативы, связанные с передачей детям Дхармы. Какая-то модель (не знаю, какая) окажется наилучшей, для конкретного места. Благодаря Вам стало понятно, как классическая модель монастырь-деревня трансформируется в современную монастырь-город. Напоминает монастырь с прихожанами-кочевниками, только вместе долин городская среда. Для того, чтоб этот способ воспитания заработал в Санкт-Петербурге, уже созрели все условия (есть два монастыря); возможно это и в Москве (где есть монахи).

----------


## Шагдар

> Кхм... Лахта - не самое дешевое место.


К счастью, уже существует Аскат и создаётся Радужное.
Нашёл сайт энтузиастов Аската: http://askat.buddhism.ru/

----------


## Шагдар

> Шагдар, вы не перекладываете на других буддийское воспитание своих детей ? Не происходит ли это из собственной неуверенности в своей практике ? Ведь лучшее буддийское воспитание даст детям не сосед-буддист, а сам родитель, идущий по Пути.


Буддист, сумевший привести ребёнка к Дхарме, говорит о важности общения со сверстниками-буддистами: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=187 Буддийские поселения (сельские Аскат и Радужное), или совместные культпоходы буддийских семей в большом городе, расширяют и укрепляют буддийский круг общения детей. На примере Южной Кореи: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=479 это хорошо работает.

----------


## Леонид Ш

*Шагдар*, (такая тема получилась обширная, может вы уже писали, но я пропустил) могли бы Вы рассказать сколько у Вас детей, какого возраста, и что Вы уже сейчас делаете, для их буддийского воспитания?
И второй вопрос: неужели, Вам все равно, какой буддийской традиции следуют в том или ином квартале или поселении, лишь бы называли себя на словах буддистами? 
В том же Аскате, обосновались последователи Оле Нидала. Так они практически в любом населенном пункте РФ обосновались плотно, но вот только порой буддизмом там и не пахнет, без комментариев, как говориться. 
Такое поселение, на деле может оказаться сборищем хиппи-сброда, объединенного идеями свободы и вседозволенности и увлекающегося, наряду с буддизмом разного рода эзотерикой, этникой и психоделикой. Очень большой риск, что дети в таком месте раньше времени научаться пить портвейн, курить траву и беспорядочным половым связям, чем такое могло случиться в неблагоприятном районе мегаполиса при грамотном присмотре родителей.

----------

Denli (21.02.2011), Zom (21.02.2011), Буль (21.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (21.02.2011), Доржик (21.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.02.2011), Сергей Ч (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вот статья про детей хиппи http://caps-lo.livejournal.com/129266.html

----------

Буль (21.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (21.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

http://vkontakte.ru/club17093258
«Дорогие друзья, группа из членов Питерской Дзогчен -общины сейчас приобретает на Карельском перешейке. Цель этого проекта купить , как для себя, так и для Общины – примерно 30 соток и в дальнейшем построить дома и загородный центр для общины. Стоимость этого гораздо ниже рыночной. Участок находится на возвышенности, недалеко от села Лехтуси, во Всеволожском районе, в 35 км. от КАД, окружен лесом находится в тихом живописном месте. К участку подходит асфальтированная дорога и линия электропередачи, в полутора км. от участка находится озеро. Участки могут быть любой величины по вашим возможностям 5-6, 10 -12, 30 соток и более. Вы можете предлагать участвовать в покупке земли своим знакомым и просто предлагать другим людям».

----------


## Шагдар

> * Шагдар*, (такая тема получилась обширная, может вы уже писали, но я пропустил) могли бы Вы рассказать сколько у Вас детей, какого возраста, и что Вы уже сейчас делаете, для их буддийского воспитания?


Мои дети ещё не умерли, чтоб переродиться в моей семье. Прежде, чем рожать детей, счёл нужным узнать всё, что только можно, про буддийское воспитание. Главное, как говорится, осознанность. Прежде, чем открывать дверь из бардо в чистую землю Будды Шакьямуни, хорошо быть уверенным, что сумеешь помочь так, как надо. Прежде, чем зачать ребёнка, проведу затворничество с практикой. Что касается последующих действий, уже более-менее подготовился, благодаря советам единоверцев.




> И второй вопрос: неужели, Вам все равно, какой буддийской традиции следуют в том или ином квартале или поселении, лишь бы называли себя на словах буддистами?


С практиками Шугдена лично я предпочёл бы не связываться. Но такие особые случаи слишком редки, чтоб специально на них останавливаться. 




> В том же Аскате, обосновались последователи Оле Нидала. Так они практически в любом населенном пункте РФ обосновались плотно, но вот только порой буддизмом там и не пахнет, без комментариев, как говориться. 
> Такое поселение, на деле может оказаться сборищем хиппи-сброда, объединенного идеями свободы и вседозволенности и увлекающегося, наряду с буддизмом разного рода эзотерикой, этникой и психоделикой. Очень большой риск, что дети в таком месте раньше времени научаться пить портвейн, курить траву и беспорядочным половым связям, чем такое могло случиться в неблагоприятном районе мегаполиса при грамотном присмотре родителей.


Вы драматизируете. Зачем такому человеку напрягаться, становиться учеником именно Ламы Оле Нидала - с его акцентом на выполнении нёндро - и мучиться с 111111 простираниями, когда он может развлекаться и без этого "балласта". Общины Карма Кагью и Лама Оле Нидал помогли многим сильно запутанным людям, и я бы здесь не торопился с критикой. Лично я благодарен ему за понимание пользы нёндро и других важных вещей. То, что я признаю Кармапой другого Учителя, нежели Лама Оле Нидал, не меняет моего к нему отношения - что уж говорить о поведении каких-то отдельных учеников. Тем более, что я выделывал вещи похуже, вплоть до коренных падений. 
Если Вам не подходит Лама Оле Нидал, Вы ему уже не следуете, нет проблем. Но я знал множество людей, которым он полезен. Если Вы находите неполное соответствие качествам Учителя, изложенным в Ламриме Чже Цонкапы, то там же говорится о трудности встречи с совершенным во всех отношениях Ламой, и о том, что: 
"В благом следуйте ему, 
а в неблагом перечьте" [1:33а]
Так что нет проблем.

----------

Denli (21.02.2011), Ho Shim (21.02.2011), Же Ка (21.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> http://vkontakte.ru/club17093258


Костя Поляков, который числится руководителем это группы, человек очень специфический. Я бы рекомендовал пообщаться с кем-то толковым из питерской ДО: с Гомоновым... с Шиловым...

----------


## Denli

Резюмируя тему про эмиграцию могу сказать так: Знаете, если мне и жаль, что я сейчас не в России, то только потому, что я не рядом с этими людьми
http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/kulshok/751139-echo/
http://echo.msk.ru/blog/varlamov_i/751618-echo/

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.02.2011)

----------


## Евгений Габелев

Как известно, идея "бежать и таится" от Мира, замкнувшись в "общине единоверцев" есть *характерный признак сектантского сознания*. 

И *полагаю, буддистов такое поведение не красит.*

Потому как _мы не сектанты_. И *не к лицу нам боятся мира*. И уж паче бежать от него.

Легко полагать себя "продвинутым йогином" спрятавшись от мира и людей подальше в глухих лесах. *А как насчет научиться жить среди людей?!*
И приносить им пользу?

----------

Буль (21.02.2011), Гойко (22.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Вот статья про детей хиппи http://caps-lo.livejournal.com/129266.html


Лама Оле Нидал (по поводу одного центра) говорил примерно так: "Они не успели застать 1960-е", или что-то подобное, в критическом духе. Собственно, Вы мне Америки не открыли. Но поскольку о хиппи я немного знаю, то всё же отмечу: этим избитым словом обозначается очень широкий спектр, куча всего. Изрядная часть "хиппи" именно что не употребляет наркотики и избегает алкоголя, равно как и беспорядочных половых связей. Особенно сейчас, в 2010-х. Это не худшие молодые люди. 
Не знаю, зачем Вы процитировали статью про попустительское отношение к воспитанию и школьному образованию именно мне. Как будто, я даже слишком озабочен качественной школой и своей ответственностью в плане воспитания. 
Хиппи приводились мной как аргумент в пользу реальности поселений, кварталов: уж если хиппи создают, то почему же буддисты не смогут? После того, как получена полная информация об Аскате, о проектах Ранджунг Еше в Рузском районе МО и Дзогчен-общины на Карельском перешейке, данный пример уже не актуален. Буддийские поселения действительно реальны, что и требовалось доказать. Забудьте Вы о хиппи, если с Вашей биографией это никак не связано.

----------


## Шагдар

> Как известно, идея "бежать и таится" от Мира, замкнувшись в "общине единоверцев" есть *характерный признак сектантского сознания*. И *полагаю, буддистов такое поведение не красит.* Потому как _мы не сектанты_. И *не к лицу нам боятся мира*. И уж паче бежать от него. Легко полагать себя "продвинутым йогином" спрятавшись от мира и людей подальше в глухих лесах. *А как насчет научиться жить среди людей?!*
> И приносить им пользу?


Предлагаю изложить конкретные предложения в теме: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17045

----------

Евгений Габелев (22.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Мои дети ещё не умерли, чтоб переродиться в моей семье. Прежде, чем рожать детей, счёл нужным узнать всё, что только можно, про буддийское воспитание.


Спасибо! Вопросов больше не имею.

----------

Буль (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2011), Шагдар (21.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Поскольку возобновляется холивар, а главное уже сказано - все буддийские поселения перечислены, все варианты отношения к ним изложены - тема закрывается. Огромное спасибо всем поделившимся опытом!

----------

Denli (21.02.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Размышляющим об отъезде может быть интересна Аргентина.  
Если в городе не заладится бизнес, там можно создать фермерское поселение.
В Патагонии растут яблоки, груши, привычные нам культуры - и недорогая земля.
Необходимая информация здесь: http://www.argerusa.com/forum/2-481-1 
Никаких посредников. Бесплатно, официально, надёжно.

Документальный фильм, дающий представление об аргентинцах: "Захват" ("The take").
http://video.yandex.ru/users/aleksan...stitel/view/1/
Наглядно, просто, без прикрас.

----------

